# Avec des paroles....



## rezba (7 Mai 2007)

[Consignes et règles inhérentes à ce fil]
Vous connaissez "sans paroles...", ce fil dans lequel on exprime des sentiments ou des pensées en ne se servant que de citations d'images ? Et bien "Avec des paroles..." est son pendant de bavard. On y poste des citations, des poèmes, des bouts de texte célèbres, dont on prendra cependant soin de donner les sources (comme on devrait le faire dans Sans paroles... d'ailleurs.  ), et c'est tout. Les seuls commentaires permis sont dans les titres de messages et les champs de modifications.[Fin des consignes]





«L'humour, c'est pour les gagnants, pour les aristocrates qui font une blague sur la météo alors qu'ils vont passer sur l'échafaud. Je me contente de l'ironie. Car c'est l'apanage des perdants.»

Christian Gailly, _Les oubliés_. Ed. de Minuit, 2007.


----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2007)

*Le Peintre  Découragé*


_Désirant  célébrer le plus grand des Héros_
_Pour tracer  son portrait, j'apprêtais mes pinceaux ;_
_Je me  flattais d'unir dans un tableau fidèle_
_Les  Talents, les Vertus, la Grandeur du modèle_
_Téméraire !  me dit la sévère raison,_
_Enivré par  le zèle et l'admiration,_
_Tu ne suis  que ton cur ; reconnais ta faiblesse ;_
_La Force,  la Bonté, la Fierté, la Sagesse,_
_L'il  perçant du Génie et cette Aménité_
_Qui décèle  son Âme et son Humanité ;_
_Comment  dans un tableau les peindre tous ensemble !_
_Son regard  en impose à l'ennemi qui tremble, _
_Mais son  il sait sourire aux Sciences, aux Vertus ;_
_Il sait  rendre l'espoir à ceux qu'il a vaincus ;_
_Tour à tour  il étonne, il émeut, il attire,_
_Et ses  soins paternels embrassent tout l'Empire._
_Ton talent  ne saurait suffire à son objet,_
_Laisse-là  tes pinceaux, renonce à ton projet._
_Le Ciel  nous l'a donné dans un jour de clémence, _
_Ses  travaux, ses bienfaits passent notre espérance ;_
_IL n'a  point de rivaux ; il a brisé nos fers ;_
_IL est  l'Etonnement, l'Amour de l'Univers._
_Et ses  traits sont gravés dans tous les curs en France_
_Par le  burin sacré de la Reconnaissance._



 Général  Lasalle






*Le général  Lasalle*




_*trouvé là.*_​


----------



## matthieu2278 (7 Mai 2007)

Sympa ce fil rezba...    

C'est bon ça:


*"Je suis satisfait de mon auto.... Peut-on appeler ça de l'autosatisfaction?"*

_Le chat_​


----------



## elKBron (7 Mai 2007)

_Moi j'ai toujours revé d'un monde meilleur où le bonheur serait loi, où les soldats seraient troubadours, où l'anarchie serait une fleur qui pousserait dans les rues à la place du chiendent. 
Mais aujourd'hui j'ai changé. 
Aujourd'hui, j'en ai rien à branler._

*Les Nuls*


----------



## jugnin (7 Mai 2007)

_"Monde de merde."

_*- Georges Abitbol*


----------



## matthieu2278 (7 Mai 2007)

_*"Ensemble tout devient possible..."*_

_Notre président... _​​


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mai 2007)

"Hegel fait quelque part cette remarque que tous les grands évènements et personnages historiques se répètent pour ainsi dire deux fois. Il a oublié d'ajouter : la première fois comme tragédie, la seconde fois comme farce" (Marx, _Le 18 Brumaire de Louis-Napoléon Bonaparte_)


----------



## macelene (7 Mai 2007)

La mort n'est rien. Je suis seulement passé dans la pièce à côté.
Je suis moi. Tu es toi. Ce que nous étions l'un pour l'autre, nous le sommes toujours.
Donne-moi le nom que tu m'as toujours donné, parle moi comme tu l'as toujours fait.
N'emploie pas un ton différent, ne prend pas un air solennel ou triste.
Continue à rire de ce qui nous faisait rire ensemble.
Prie, souris, pense à moi, prie pour moi.
Que mon nom soit prononcé à la maison comme il l'a toujours été. Sans emphase d'aucune sorte, sans trace d'ombre, la vie signifie tout ce qu'elle a toujours signifié.
Elle est ce qu'elle a toujours été, le fil n'est pas rompu.
Pourquoi serais-je hors de ta pensée simplement parce que je suis hors de ta vue ?
Je t'attends, je ne suis pas loin, juste de l'autre côté du chemin.
Tu vois tout est bien.

Chanoine Henry Scott Holland.


----------



## jugnin (7 Mai 2007)

_"Démocratie : L'oppression du peuple, par le peuple, pour le peuple."_

- Oscar Wilde


----------



## golf (7 Mai 2007)

«Les Français ont jugé sans équivoque que le remède à douze ans de dérive était un virage marqué à droite»

_the Guardian (G.B.)_


«[_il est bon que_] la France se soit décidée pour un renouvellement radical"

_Handelsblatt (Allemagne)_


«Nicolas Sarkozy a conduit à bon port une longue et cohérente bataille didées"

_La Stampa (Italie)_

«la France qui veut se libérer du corset protecteur construit pendant la seconde moitié du XXe siècle sest imposée à celle qui préfère la tutelle de lEtat»

_El Pais (Espagne)_


«Sarkozy a gagné parce quil réunit les trois conditions classiques pour triompher à des élections: un leadership, un parti et un programme concret»

_El Mundo (Espagne)_


«la France sort changée de cette campagne. Et le rythme de la transition risque fort de saccélérer. Car Nicolas Sarkozy va mener le pays comme il a mené sa carrière: au pas de charge. Il ne fait aucun doute que le nouveau président saura rompre avec cette France archaïque laissée par Jacques Chirac»

_La Tribune de Genève (C.H.)_


«Sa victoire est assez ample pour lui permettre daller vite et fort, mais pas assez insolente pour quil en fasse nimporte quoi. Cest un gage déquilibre»

_Le Temps (C.H.)_


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2007)

_"Si on mettait les cons en orbite, t'aurais pas fini de tourner !"._
M. Audiard.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2007)

Dieu a dit: "Il faut partager. Les riches auront de la nourriture, les pauvres de l'app&#233;tit."

Dieu a dit: "il y aura des hommes blancs, il y aura des hommes noirs, il y aura des hommes grands, il y aura des hommes petits, il y aura des hommes beaux, il y aura des hommes moches et tous seront &#233;gaux! 
Mais &#231;a sera pas facile!"
Et puis il a dit : "Y en aura m&#234;me qui seront noirs, petits et moches, et pour eux, ce sera tr&#232;s dur!" 

"Y en a qui bosseront 8 heures par jour et d'autres qui auront qu'a se baisser pour les ramasser, puisque ceux qui bossent sont assez cons pour se laisser faire!"

Coluche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Comme je vous le disais, j'adore la po&#233;sie napol&#233;onienne



"Les hommes sont comme les chiffres, ils n'acqui&#232;rent de la valeur que par leur position."

"Lorsqu'un gouvernement est d&#233;pendant des banquiers pour l'argent, ce sont ces derniers, et non les dirigeants du gouvernement qui contr&#244;lent la situation, puisque la main qui donne est au dessus de la main qui re&#231;oit. [...] L'argent n'a pas de patrie; les financiers n'ont pas de patriotisme et n'ont pas de d&#233;cence; leur unique objectif est le gain."

"Il faut des f&#234;tes bruyantes aux populations, les sots aiment le bruit et la multitude c'est les sots."

"Un tr&#244;ne n'est qu'une planche garnie de velours."

NAPOLEON BONAPARTE


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Mai 2007)

_À prendre le terme dans la rigueur de lacception, il na jamais existé de véritable démocratie, et il nen existera jamais._ - *Jean-Jacques ROUSSEAU*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Mai 2007)

"Qui n'a pas connu la tentation d'être le premier dans la cité ne comprendra rien au jeu politique, à la volonté d'assujettir les autres pour en faire des objets, ni ne devinera les éléments dont se compose l'Art du mépris."

E.M. Cioran (Histoire et utopie)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2007)

Les aspirations des pauvres ne sont pas très éloignées des réalités des riches.


P. Desproges


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Mai 2007)

_Les hommes sont toujours sincères. Ils changent de sincérité, voilà tout._ - *Tristan Bernard*


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2007)

Les Fran&#231;ais sont des veaux.



Charles de Gaulle.


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2007)

_L'idée de l'avenir est plus féconde que l'avenir lui-même._ - *Henri Bergson*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

« Sauf pour les dictateurs et les imbéciles, l'ordre n'est pas une fin en soi. », Michel Audiard, _Le Président_.


----------



## joanes (7 Mai 2007)

"je vous ai compris"


_Le même_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2007)

« Les sociétés sont semblables aux individus qui les composent. Étant entendu quil est plus aisé de dissimuler nos peurs que de les gérer, nous avons rapidement glissé sous lépaisse moquette démocratique les cendres et les ruines de lancien monde, et [avec elles] loccasion qui nous était donné daffronter notre part dombre afin  qui sait ?  den triompher. Cest ainsi que le mensonge commence : par omission, par lassitude [], par le médiocre espoir quau fond tout ira bien et lidée délirante que ce qui ne se voit pas nexiste pas... Cest ainsi quon soffre une bonne conscience à peu de frais et quon peut vivre. Cest ainsi quon est humain. », DocEvil in _La Peur_.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2007)

C'est s&#251;rement tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant mais c'est trop long.


sonnyboy


----------



## rezba (7 Mai 2007)

_J'aime bien vivre en France mais parfois non._

Georges Perec.


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2007)

_- Qu'est-ce que cela peut faire que je lutte pour la mauvaise cause puisque je suis de bonne foi?
- Et qu'est-ce que ça peut faire que je sois de mauvaise foi puisque c'est pour la bonne cause._

*Jacques Prévert*  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Mai 2007)

Et ta soeur ?

Moi.


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2007)

_Là où ça sent la merde ça sent l'être._

*Antonin Artaud*


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mai 2007)

"Le rapport de la multitude à l'être humain pris isolément que nous appelons "l'individu" et de l'être humain pris isolément à cette multitude d'êtres humains que nous appelons la "société" n'est absolument pas clair. Mais bien souvent les hommes ignorent qu'il n'est pas clair, et ils ignorent en tout cas pourquoi"  (Norbert Elias, _La société des individus_)


----------



## monoeil (7 Mai 2007)

Quant à ces féroces soldats, je le dis, c'est pas pour cafter, mais y font rien qu'à mugir dans nos campagnes.

P. Desproges


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (7 Mai 2007)

Poisson rouge : animal de compagnie qui, par rapport au chat, présente l'avantage de moins s'acharner sur les rideaux du salon.
    (Marc Escayrol)

Souviens-toi qu'un poisson mort peut flotter en suivant le courant, mais seul un poisson vivant peut nager en le remontant.
    (W.C. Fields)

Petit poisson deviendra grand.
     (Jean de La Fontaine)

:style: :style: :style:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mai 2007)

nato kino a dit:


> _Là où ça sent la merde ça sent l'être._
> 
> *Antonin Artaud*



Là ou ça sent rien, c'est qu'il n'y a rien, ou peu.

Moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> Poisson rouge : animal de compagnie qui, par rapport au chat, présente l'avantage de moins s'acharner sur les rideaux du salon.
> (Marc Escayrol)



Et accessoirement, peut servir à le nourrir ... le chat ! 

(moi)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mai 2007)

Allez, soyez mignons avec ce pauv' Maurice, qui doit déjà avoir bien des aigreurs d'estomac avec la recette de poisson cru mariné au citron que je lui ai envoyée pour accompagner ses haricots rouges...


----------



## golf (8 Mai 2007)

"La victoire est éclatante car l'échec est mat."

Coluche


----------



## Craquounette (8 Mai 2007)

"L'amour, d'abord, ça ne se dit pas, ça se fait"

_Frédéric Dard_


----------



## tirhum (8 Mai 2007)

_"Les hommes avaient perdu le goût
De vivre, et se foutaient de tout
Leurs mères, leurs frangins, leurs nanas
Pour eux c'était qu'du cinéma
Le ciel redevenait sauvage,
Le béton bouffait l'paysage... alors

Les loups, ououh! ououououh!
Les loups étaient loin de Paris
En Croatie, en Germanie
Les loups étaient loin de Paris
J'aimais ton rire, charmante Elvire
Les loups étaient loin de Paris.

Mais ça fait cinquante lieues
Dans une nuit à queue leu leu
Dès que ça flaire une ripaille
De morts sur un champ de bataille
Dès que la peur hante les rues
Les loups s'en viennent la nuit venue... alors

Les loups, ououh! ououououh!
Les loups ont regardé vers Paris
De Croatie, de Germanie
Les loups ont regardé vers Paris
Tu peux sourire, charmante Elvire
Les loups regardent vers Paris.

Et v'là qu'il fit un rude hiver
Cent congestions en fait divers
Volets clos, on claquait des dents
Même dans les beaux arrondissements
Et personne n'osait plus le soir
Affronter la neige des boulevards... alors

Des loups ououh! ououououh!
Des loups sont entrés dans Paris
L'un par Issy, l'autre par Ivry
Deux loups sont entrés dans Paris
Ah tu peux rire, charmante Elvire
Deux loups sont entrés dans Paris.

Le premier n'avait plus qu'un il
C'était un vieux mâle de Krivoï
Il installa ses dix femelles
Dans le maigre square de Grenelle
Et nourrit ses deux cents petits
Avec les enfants de Passy... alors

Cent loups, ououh! ououououh!
Cent loups sont entrés dans Paris
Soit par Issy, soit par Ivry
Cent loups sont entrés dans Paris
Cessez de rire, charmante Elvire
Cent loups sont entrés dans Paris.

Le deuxième n'avait que trois pattes
C'était un loup gris des Carpates
Qu'on appelait Carêm'-Prenant
Il fit faire gras à ses enfants
Et leur offrit six ministères
Et tous les gardiens des fourrières... alors

Les loups ououh! ououououh!
Les loups ont envahi Paris
Soit par Issy, soit par Ivry
Les loups ont envahi Paris
Cessez de rire, charmante Elvire
Les loups ont envahi Paris.

Attirés par l'odeur du sang
Il en vint des mille et des cents
Faire carouss', liesse et bombance
Dans ce foutu pays de France
Jusqu'à c'que les hommes aient retrouvé
L'amour et la fraternité.... alors

Les loups ououh! ououououh!
Les loups sont sortis de Paris
Soit par Issy, soit par Ivry
Les loups sont sortis de Paris
Tu peux sourire, charmante Elvire
Les loups sont sortis de Paris
J'aime ton rire, charmante Elvire
Les loups sont sortis de Paris..."_

Serge Reggiani.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> "L'amour, d'abord, ça ne se dit pas, ça se fait"
> 
> _Frédéric Dard_



C'est pas beau ça ?

Moi.


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (8 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Allez, soyez mignons avec ce pauv' Maurice, qui doit déjà avoir bien des aigreurs d'estomac avec la recette de poisson cru mariné au citron que je lui ai envoyée pour accompagner ses haricots rouges...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Mai 2007)

*"Tout corps plongé dans un liquide finit par avouer."
Madame Caucescu*​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> *"Tout corps plongé dans un liquide finit par avouer."
> Madame Caucescu*​



*"Mais tu vas parler, dis, ordure!?!."
Nicolas Caucescu*​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *"Mais tu vas parler, dis, ordure!?!."
> Nicolas Caucescu*​


*&#171; Comment ? &#187;
Ludwig van Beethoven​*








_
Avec la complicit&#233; de Pierre Desproges._


----------



## matthieu2278 (8 Mai 2007)

*La dictature c'est "ferme ta gueule", la démocratie c'est "cause toujours"*

​_Coluche_


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

Ay ay ay, democratia, que calamitad !

(Francisco Paulino Hermenegildo Te&#243;dulo Franco y Bahamonde Salgado Pardo de Andrade)


----------



## mado (9 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> *« Comment ? »
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> 
> ​*_
> Avec la complicité de Pierre Desproges._



*Vous pouvez répéter la question ?

S.deM.​*


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> *Vous pouvez répéter la question ?
> 
> S.deM.​*



*"Qui ?"
Kate​*


----------



## matthieu2278 (9 Mai 2007)

All&#233;, encore un coups pour la route...  

*"C'est pas dur la politique comme m&#233;tier ! Tu fais cinq ans de droit et tout le reste c'est de travers."*

_*Coluche*_​ 

*"La drogue a fait cent morts en France l&#8217;ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, l&#8217;alcool cinquante mille ! Choisis ton camp, camarade !"*​ 
*M&#234;me auteur... *​ 
 :love: ​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

Mon père est marinier dans cette péniche,
ma mère dit la paix niche dans ce maris niais.

Mon père est habile mais ma bile est amère
car mon père et ses vers ont les pieds fragile.

(Bobby Lapointe)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mai 2007)

Le journaliste : "Et monsieur Sarkozy, vous en pensez quoi ? C'est un homme de valeur, monsieur Sarkozy ?"

Nanard : "Je sais pas, lui, j'attends sa pubert&#233; pour me prononcer !"

(le Beb&#234;tes show ... nagu&#232;re ... Pitin&#169; vingt ans d&#233;j&#224; :affraid


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mai 2007)

"Soyez donc résolus à ne plus servir et vous serez libres" (Etienne de La Boétie, _Discours de la servitude volontaire_)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2007)

_J'suis snob

Paroles: Boris Vian. Musique: Jimmy Walter   1954
© Editions Méridian


J'suis snob... J'suis snob
C'est vraiment l'seul défaut que j'gobe
Ça demande des mois d'turbin
C'est une vie de galérien
Mais lorsque je sors à son bras
Je suis fier du résultat
J'suis snob... Foutrement snob
Tous mes amis le sont
On est snobs et c'est bon

Chemises d'organdi, chaussures de zébu
Cravate d'Italie et méchant complet vermoulu
Un rubis au doigt... de pied, pas çui-là
Les ongles tout noirs et un tres joli p'tit mouchoir
J'vais au cinéma voir des films suédois
Et j'entre au bistro pour boire du whisky à gogo
J'ai pas mal au foie, personne fait plus ça
J'ai un ulcère, c'est moins banal et plus cher

J'suis snob... J'suis snob
J'm'appelle Patrick, mais on dit Bob
Je fais du ch'val tous les matins
Car j'ador' l'odeur du crottin
Je ne fréquente que des baronnes
Aux noms comme des trombones
J'suis snob... Excessivement snob
Et quand j'parle d'amour
C'est tout nu dans la cour

On se réunit avec les amis
Tous les vendredis, pour faire des snobisme-parties
Il y a du coca, on deteste ça
Et du camembert qu'on mange à la petite cuiller
Mon appartement est vraiment charmant
J'me chauffe au diamant, on n'peut rien rêver d'plus fumant
J'avais la télé, mais ça m'ennuyait
Je l'ai r'tournée... d'l'aut' côté c'est passionnant

J'suis snob... J'suis snob
J'suis ravagé par ce microbe
J'ai des accidents en Jaguar
Je passe le mois d'août au plumard
C'est dans les p'tits détails comme ça
Que l'on est snob ou pas
J'suis snob... Encor plus snob que tout à l'heure
Et quand je serai mort
J'veux un suaire de chez Dior!_


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2007)

"Je suis d'un autre pays que le v&#244;tre, d'un autre quartier, d'une autre solitude.
Je m'invente aujourd'hui des chemins de traverse. Je ne suis plus de chez vous.
J'attends des mutants. Biologiquement je m'arrange avec l'id&#233;e que je me fais de la biologie: je pisse, j'&#233;jacule, je pleure. Il est de toute premi&#232;re instance que nous fa&#231;onnions nos id&#233;es comme s'il s'agissait d'objets manufactur&#233;s.
Je suis pr&#234;t &#224; vous procurer les moules. Mais...

La solitude...

Les moules sont d'une texture nouvelle, je vous avertis.
Ils ont &#233;t&#233; coul&#233;s demain matin. Si vous n'avez pas d&#232;s ce jour, le sentiment relatif de votre dur&#233;e, il est inutile de regarder devant vous car devant c'est derri&#232;re, la nuit c'est le jour. Et...

La solitude...

Il est de toute premi&#232;re instance que les laveries automatiques, au coin des rues, soient aussi imperturbables que les feux d'arr&#234;t ou de voie libre. Les flics du d&#233;tersif vous indiqueront la case o&#249; il vous sera loisible de laver ce que vous croyez &#234;tre votre conscience et qui n'est qu'une d&#233;pendance de l'ordinateur neurophile qui vous sert de cerveau. Et pourtant...

La solitude...

Le d&#233;sespoir est une forme sup&#233;rieure de la critique. Pour le moment, nous l'appellerons "bonheur", les mots que vous employez n'&#233;tant plus "les mots" mais une sorte de conduit &#224; travers lesquels les analphab&#232;tes se font bonne conscience. Mais...

La solitude...

Le Code civil nous en parlerons plus tard. Pour le moment, je voudrais codifier l'incodifiable. Je voudrais mesurer vos dana&#239;des d&#233;mocraties.
Je voudrais m'ins&#233;rer dans le vide absolu et devenir le non-dit, le non-avenu, le non-vierge par manque de lucidit&#233;. La lucidit&#233; se tient dans mon froc."

_L&#233;o Ferr&#233;.
"La solitude"
1971_


----------



## je hais les ordis (11 Mai 2007)

En fait ils se trompent de but et cachent une flute sous leurs apparences
enjoué quand il fait beau
s'font entendre les jours de chance
ils vivent de faux semblant et en fondent toute leur vie
bouche les trous d'conscience de gestes d'artifices
Espèce de ....
vise tout haut ceux qui n'le font pas tout bas
versent des sous à télétons
et s'fout de c'qui s'passe en pas de chez eux
mais quand les blême les concernent ils savent tous se tai-re
tout l'monde peut avoir une fille toxicomane
ou un fils qui fait des bénéfices avec des biz illicites
en attendant que ça nous arrive, on se félicite
et le fils a des bonnes notes, on le plébicite
sache que le bonheur des un fait le malheur des autres
même si tu fais semblant, quelqu'un rêvera que tu te vautre
c'est pour ça qu'on est tous triste
l'égoisme se transmet de père en fils
mettre un gosse au monde:
de l'héroisme ???????

Kerry James Sans Abris
Maintenant la Mafia k'1fri fait de la M****, mais ca n'a pas toujours été le cas.
Vive le rap francais !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2007)

_Je suis le T&#233;n&#233;breux, &#8212; le Veuf, &#8212; l'Inconsol&#233;,
Le Prince d'Aquitaine &#224; la Tour abolie :
Ma seule &#201;toile est morte, &#8212; et mon luth constell&#233;
Porte le Soleil noir de la M&#233;lancolie.

Dans la nuit du Tombeau, Toi qui m'as consol&#233;,
Rends-moi le Pausilippe et la mer d'Italie,
La fleur qui plaisait tant &#224; mon coeur d&#233;sol&#233;,
Et la treille o&#249; le Pampre &#224; la Rose s'allie.

Suis-je Amour ou Ph&#233;bus ?... Lusignan ou Biron ?
Mon front est rouge encor du baiser de la Reine ;
J'ai r&#234;v&#233; dans la Grotte o&#249; nage la sir&#232;ne...

Et j'ai deux fois vainqueur travers&#233; l'Ach&#233;ron :
Modulant tour &#224; tour sur la lyre d'Orph&#233;e
Les soupirs de la Sainte et les cris de la F&#233;e._

G&#233;rard de Nerval, _El Desdichado_.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2007)

_{Refrain:}
Tata Yoyo qu'est-ce qu'y a sous ton grand chapeau
Tata Yoyo, dans ma tête y a des tas d'oiseaux
Tata Yoyo, on m'a dit qu'y a même un grelot
Mais, moi j'aime ça quand ça fait ding ding di gue ding
Comme une samba

J'ai mon boa
Mon vieux chapeau
Ma robe à fleurs
Et mon mégot
Mon parasol
Et mes faux cils
Et une boussole
Sur mon nombril
Les Brésiliens m'ont surnommée la folle de Rio
Mais les enfants me donne un nom plus rigolo
{au Refrain}

Depuis le temps
Que je m'trimballe
Parmi les masques
Du Carnaval
Ma silhouette
Mon charme fou
Ça les embêtes
Ils sont jaloux
Je les entends sur mon passage dire : Ah ! quelle est belle
Un gosse a dit : Papa, j'la veux pour mon Noël

Tata Yoyo qu'est-ce qu'y a sous ton grand chapeau
Tata Yoyo, dans ma tête y a des tas d'oiseaux
Tata Yoyo, on m'a dit qu'y a même un grelot
Mais ça n'fait rien quand je danse ça fait ding ding di gue ding
Et j'aime bien
Oui, moi j'aime ça quand ça fait ding ding di gue ding
Comme une samba._

Annie Cordy​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mai 2007)

_

Léo Ferré	  
Les Poètes

Ce sont de drôl's de typ's qui vivent de leur plume
Ou qui ne vivent pas c'est selon la saison
Ce sont de drôl's de typ's qui traversent la brume
Avec des pas d'oiseaux sous l'aile des chansons

Leur âme est en carafe sous les ponts de la Seine
Les sous dans les bouquins qu'ils n'ont jamais vendus
Leur femme est quelque part au bout d'une rengaine
Qui nous parle d'amour et de fruit défendu

Ils mettent des couleurs sur le gris des pavés
Quand ils marchent dessus ils se croient sur la mer
Ils mettent des rubans autour de l'alphabet
Et sortent dans la rue leurs mots pour prendre l'air

Ils ont des chiens parfois compagnons de misère
Et qui lèchent leurs mains de plume et d'amitié
Avec dans le museau la fidèle lumière
Qui les conduit vers les pays d'absurdité

Ce sont des drôl's de typ's qui regardent les fleurs
Et qui voient dans leurs plis des sourires de femme
Ce sont de drôl's de typ's qui chantent le malheur
Sur les pianos du cur et les violons de l'âme

Leurs bras tout déplumés se souviennent des ailes
Que la littérature accrochera plus tard
A leur spectre gelé au-dessus des poubelles
Où remourront leurs vers comme un effet de l'Art

Ils marchent dans l'azur la tête dans les villes
Et savent s'arrêter pour bénir les chevaux
Ils marchent dans l'horreur la tête dans des îles
Où n'abordent jamais les âmes des bourreaux

Ils ont des paradis que l'on dit d'artifice
Et l'on met en prison leurs quatrains de dix sous
Comme si l'on mettait aux fers un édifice
Sous prétexte que les bourgeois sont dans l'égout ...


Musique: Léo Ferré
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

*"Faites la moue, pas la guerre !"*

Buster Keaton


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2007)

"The revolution will not be televised".
_Gil Scott-Heron
Pieces Of A Man
1971_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

"Ce dont on ne peut parler, il faut le taire."

Ludwig Wittgenstein


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mai 2007)

"Le bonheur à deux dure le temps de compter jusqu'à 3..."

_Sacha Guitry_


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Mai 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> "Ce dont on ne peut parler, il faut le taire."
> 
> Ludwig Wittgenstein






"Les limites de mon langage signifient les limites de mon propre monde" (L.W., _Tractatus, 5.6)_


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> "Le bonheur &#224; deux dure le temps de compter jusqu'&#224; 3..."
> 
> _Sacha Guitry_



Deux pigeons s'aimaient d'amour tendre.
_Moralit&#233; : _
L'un d'eux s'ennuyait au logis.

Fable express du m&#234;me, d'apr&#232;s 'Les deux pigeons', de La Fontaine


----------



## Chang (13 Mai 2007)

En V.O. :

"Maybe there is no Heaven. Or maybe this is all pure gibberish - a product of the demented imagination of a lazy drunken hillbilly with a heart full of hate who has found out a way to live out there where the real winds blow - to sleep late, have fun, get wild, drink whiskey and drive fast on empty streets with nothing in mind except falling in love and not getting arrested ... "

En V.F. (traduc du mieux que je peux) :

"Peut etre n'y a t'il point de Paradis. Ou peut etre cela n'est qu'un simple non sens - le produit  dementiel de l'imagination d'un pequenaud feignant et bourre avec un coeur rempli de haine et qui aurait trouve le moyen de vivre ici bas ou le vent souffle pour de vrai, de dormir jusqu'a tard, s'amuser, se lacher, boire du whiskey et conduire vite dans des rues desertes avec rien d'autre en tete si ce n'est tomber amoureux et ne pas se faire arreter ..."

Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

"Une autruche ne met jamais la tête dans le sable, sinon elle ne peut pas respirer : essayez vous verrez !"

Moi


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2007)

"parfois, le chemin est dur"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2007)

"Let him who have understanding reckon the number of the beast
for it is a human number
this number is six hundred and sixty six"
(Iron Maiden)


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2007)

D'un anglais dont j'ai oublié le nom:" quand un homme et une femme se marient, ils ne font plus qu'un. Le problème c'est de savoir lequel"


----------



## elKBron (14 Mai 2007)

*Der Erlk&#246;nig (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)
*

Wer reitet so sp&#228;t durch Nacht und Wind ?
Es ist der Vater mit seinem Kind ;
Er hat den Knaben wohl in dem Arm,
Er fa&#223;t ihn sicher, er h&#228;lt ihn warm.

 Mein Sohn, was birgst du so bang dein Gesicht ? -
Siehst Vater, du den Erlk&#246;nig nicht ?
Den Erlenk&#246;nig mit Kron und Schweif ? -
Mein Sohn, es ist ein Nebelstreif. -

 " Du liebes Kind, komm, geh mit mir !
Gar sch&#246;ne Spiele spiel ich mit dir ;
Manch bunte Blumen sind an dem Strand,
Meine Mutter hat manch g&#252;lden Gewand. "

 Mein Vater, mein Vater, und h&#246;rest du nicht,
Was Erlenk&#246;nig mir leise verspricht ? -
Sei ruhig, bleibe ruhig, mein Kind !
In d&#252;rren Bl&#228;ttern s&#228;uselt der Wind. -

 " Willst, feiner Knabe, du mit mir gehn ?
Meine T&#246;chter sollen dich warten schon ;
Meine T&#246;chter f&#252;hren den n&#228;chtlichen Reihn
Und wiegen und tanzen und singen dich ein. "

 Mein Vater, mein Vater, und siehst du nicht dort
Erlk&#246;nigs T&#246;chter am d&#252;stern Ort ? -
Mein Sohn, mein Sohn, ich seh es genau :
Es scheinen die alten Weiden so grau. -

 " Ich liebe dich, mich reizt deine sch&#246;ne Gestalt ;
Und bist du nicht willig, so brauch ich Gewalt. "
Mein Vater, mein Vater, jetzt fa&#223;t er mich an !
Erlk&#246;nig hat mir ein Leids getan! -

 Dem Vater grauset's, er reitet geschwind,
Er h&#228;lt in den Armen das &#228;chzende Kind,
Erreicht den Hof mit M&#252;he und Not ;
In seinen Armen das Kind war tot.

  En fran&#231;ais, &#231;a donne quelque chose du style :


Quel est ce cavalier qui file si tard dans la nuit et le vent ?
C'est le p&#232;re avec son enfant ;
Il serre le jeune gar&#231;on dans son bras,
Il le serre bien, il lui tient chaud. 

 Mon fils, pourquoi caches-tu avec tant d'effroi ton visage ? 
P&#232;re, ne vois-tu pas le Roi des Aulnes ?
Le Roi des Aulnes avec sa tra&#238;ne et sa couronne ? 
Mon fils, c'est un banc de brouillard. 

 " Cher enfant, viens donc avec moi !
Je jouerai &#224; de tr&#232;s beaux jeux avec toi,
Il y a de nombreuses fleurs de toutes les couleurs sur le rivage,
Et ma m&#232;re poss&#232;de de nombreux habits d'or. "

 Mon p&#232;re, mon p&#232;re, et n'entends-tu pas,
Ce que le Roi des Aulnes me promet &#224; voix basse ? 
Sois calme, reste calme, mon enfant !
C'est le vent qui murmure dans les feuilles mortes. 

 " Veux-tu, gentil gar&#231;on, venir avec moi ?
Mes filles s'occuperont bien de toi
Mes filles m&#232;neront la ronde toute la nuit,
Elles te berceront de leurs chants et de leurs danses. "

 Mon p&#232;re, mon p&#232;re, ne vois-tu pas l&#224;-bas
Les filles du Roi des Aulnes dans ce lieu sombre ? 
Mon fils, mon fils, je vois bien :
Ce sont les vieux saules qui paraissent si gris.

 " Je t'aime, ton joli visage me charme,
Et si tu ne veux pas, j'utiliserai la force. " 
Mon p&#232;re, mon p&#232;re, maintenant il m'empoigne !
Le Roi des Aulnes m'a fait mal !

 Le p&#232;re frissonne d'horreur, il galope &#224; vive allure,
Il tient dans ses bras l'enfant g&#233;missant,
Il arrive &#224; grand peine &#224; son port ;
Dans ses bras l'enfant &#233;tait mort.


----------



## Philippe (14 Mai 2007)

> Je ne vais pas larmoyant tel larmoiement de par le monde
> Qui veut que les mois soient des vacuités et le sol ne soit rien que fange et saleté,
> Que la vie soit escobarderie, et que rien à la fin ne reste qu'un crêpe élimé et des larmes.
> 
> ...




_I do not snivel that snivel the world over, 
That months are vacuums and the ground but wallow and filth, 
That life is a suck and a sell, and nothing remains at the end but threadbare crape and tears.

Whimpering and truckling fold with powders for invalids....conformity goes to the fourth-removed, 
I cock my hat as I please indoors or out._


Walt Whitman, _Leaves of Grass_



(traduction)​


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2007)

*Skip to the end *

_(Viens-en au fait )_

*Tim Bisley* dans Spaced Saison 1 et 2


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

_"Guant &#232;z kon manche ?"_

GWF HEGEL &#224; sa gouvernante


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

*Grroumph !*

(_Lou Ferrigno, dans Hulk premi&#232;re version)_


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mai 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> _"Guant èz kon manche ?"_
> 
> GWF HEGEL à sa gouvernante



"Le _processus de nutrition_ est ici la chose principale. L'être organique est en tension avec la nature inorganique, il la nie et la pose identique à lui" (Hegel, _Philosophie de la nature_, § 365, add.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2007)

"Il faut manger pour vivre, et non vivre pour manger"

_(Jean Baptiste Poquelin, dit "Moli&#232;re" - L'Avare)_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mai 2007)

"mdr"

_(Vladimir Poutine)_


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (15 Mai 2007)

*!!!

(EDWARD JOHN SMITH .Commandant du Titanic. 27 Janvier 1850 -  15 Avril 1912 )*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge a dit:


> *!!!
> 
> (EDWARD JOHN SMITH .Commandant du Titanic. 27 Janvier 1850 -  15 Avril 1912 )*



Il aurait, parait il, déclaré quelques instants avant de remplir d'air une dernière fois ses poumons : "je vous souhaite une joyeuse apnée"...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mai 2007)

"...il faut porter sa pitance au peuple qui, lassé des ors et luxuriances de la musique moderne, nous implore de revenir à l'austérité et l'exigence du "verbe et de la note"..."

Ramon Pipin (Odeurs®)*


* : Odeurs : à deux doigts du culte, frôle le bon goût sans jamais y sombrer !

Attention Groupe (oui avec un *G*) Culte...  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> "Ce dont on ne peut parler, il faut le taire."
> 
> Ludwig Wittgenstein



_"On entend que les questions auxquelles on est en mesure de trouver une réponse."

Friedrich W. Nietzsche_


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _Léo Ferré.
> "La solitude"
> 1971_



_*[SIZE=+3]LA VIOLENCE ET L'ENNUI[/SIZE]
*

Nous d'une autre trempée et d'une singulière extase
Nous de l'Épique et de la Déraison
Nous des fausses années Nous des filles barrées
Nous de l'autre côté de la terre et des phrases
Nous des marges Nous des routes Nous des bordels intelligents

O ma soeur la Violence nous sommes tes enfants
Les pavés se retournent et poussent en dedans

J'ai l'impression démocratique qui me fait des rougeurs
A l'extrême côté du coeur et des entrailles
J'entends par là mes tripes à la mode de Mai

JE VOUS COMMANDE D'ÊTRE BREFS ET COUILLOSIFS

J'ai le sentiment bref de ceux qui vont mourir
Et je ne meurs jamais à moins que à moins que
Je sais des assassins qui n'ont pas de victime
Qui s'en vont faire la queue pour voir le sang d'écran
Et cette pellicule objective qui pellicule sur le vif

Surtout ne pleure pas
Les larmes c'est le vin des couillons

Moi je ne pleure plus
Et je le dis bien haut bien tendre aussi et bien à l'aise;
Crevez-leur le paquet qu'ils portent sur leurs quilles!
Marx était un "hippie"
C'est pas comme en dix-sept, à la consigne,
Dans cette Russie rouge à la lénifaction

... Et personne jamais n'a été réclamer ce barbu stalingradé...
Quand je vois un stalinien je change à Stalingrad
Je sais des assassins qui ont le cran d'arrêt
Et qui sont beaux comme les cons qui vont voter
Des assassins assassinés et leurs manières
A ne jamais vouloir crever comme crevèrent les Communards
Mes frères

Et je le dis bien haut: il faut DÉCONSTITUTIONALISER le foutre
Et porter l'inconfort cousu dessous leur peau
A ces bourgeois qui se permettent de jouir, en outre!

JE VOUS COMMANDE D'ÊTRE BREFS ET CARTÉSIENS

Je sais des charmes bruns qui sont de sang caillé
Et qui se grattent comme on gratte une blessure
Ça vous ravive un peu de rouge, ça a l'allure
D'une légion d'honneur que l'on pardonnerait.

Ô ma soeur la Violence Ô ma soeur lassitude
Ô vous jeunes et beaux empêtrés dans vos livres
II faut faire l'amour comme on va à l'étude
Et puis descendre dans la rue
II faut faire l'amour comme on commet un crime

Ô ma soeur la Violence tes enfants s'analysent
Et du Guatemala s'en viennent des parfums
De sang et des Guatémaltèques allant s'analysant
Dans les ruisseaux de sang coulant comme la crème
La crème de la Révolution montant

Ô ma soeur la Violence Ô la fleur du boucan
II fait un bruit à rancarder tous les voyeurs
Et un bruit qui se voit ça vous a des couleurs
A vous barrer la vue pour des temps et des temps
Je sais des bises s'ennordant depuis l'Afrique
Le monde est court, la gosse, il faut tâter la trique
Dans le pieu, dans la rue, mais tâter de cet ordre
De cet ordre nouveau où germe le désordre
Le beau désordre des voyous au ventre lisse
Viens par ici la gosse un peu, que je t'en glisse...
De ma graine d'amour...
Qui gonflera dans toi comme un chagrin de carne
Sur le monde envahi de tant de muselières
Dans le Paris des chiens je vais l'âme légère
Ô ma soeur la Violence Ô ma soeur lassitude
Ô vous jeunes et beaux empêtrés dans vos charmes
II faut faire l'amour comme on va à l'étude
Les yeux vers les jardins où fleurissent les armes

Des armes, comme une esthétique de la solitude
Des armes, comme une sinistre compo d'angliche
WHAT DO YOU MEAN, GUN?

Je sens que nous arrivent
Des trains pleins de brownings, de berretas et de fleurs noires
Et des fleuristes préparant des bains de sang
Pour actualités colortélé
Le sang ça s'ampexe tout ce qui y'a de bien

Le sang c'est rentable dans la technicoloration
Et je te ferai voir un sang vert quand il sera question de questionner

Je sais des fleurs d'amour qui polennent les blés
Et qui vous font un pain que l'on mange à genoux
Un pain de chair vivante et que l'on aimerait
Comme on aime une enfant que cache ses atouts
Et qui les touche un peu comme on caresse une arme
Un doigt sur la gâchette et le reste aux abois
Et que s'irise alors ta violette de Parme
Enfant mauve de mon silence et de ma loi

Des armes, comme une esthétique du pain sur la planche
Des armes blanches comme l'aube blanche à Paris
Cette aube comme le foutre de l'absence

NOUS SOMMES ABSENTS, MESSIEURS!

L'amour toujours l'amour Ah! cet amour malade
Comme une drogue dont on ne peut se dédroguer
Comme une drogue à laquelle je me soumets
Je suis un trafiquant d'amour...

Des armes, comme un sourire de l'autre côté de la tête
Comme une façon de désarmer
Comme un chien qui vous aime
Des armes qui vous lèchent, qui vous sortent, qui vous bercent
Des armes pour inquiéter l'inquiétude
Et puis le Code de la peur à distribuer
A tous ceux qui habitent avec la peur ou que la peur habite
Art. l J'ai peur
Art. 2 J'ai peur
Art. 3 J'ai peur
Art. 4 Où sont les toilettes?

Des armes, comme une esthétique de la solitude
Quand on est seul et armé on n'est plus seul
Quand on est seul et désarmé on fait une demande pour être CRS

L'amour toujours l'amour Ah cet amour serein
Cet amour qui vous monte à la bouche comme une grenade
Qu'on ferait bien éclater dans quelque ventre passant
Dans quelque ventre curieux, oisif, en mal d'amour

Des armes, comme un planning de la résurrection
Et quant aux armes blanches, on pourrait les teinter de rouge
Dans une teinture particulière et à la portée de toute portée

Nous d'une autre trempée et d'une singulière extase
Nous de l'Épique et de la Déraison
Nous de l'autre côté de la terre et des phrases
O ma soeur la Violence O ma soeur de Raison

Au quartier des terreurs des enfants se sont mis
A brouter des étoiles
La Voie Lactée s'amidonnait dedans leurs toiles
Et la carte du ciel dans ce quartier de France
Indiquait aux passants la route à ne pas suivre
II brumait dans le ciel des paroles de givre
C'était d'un cinéma nouveau et d'une danse
Qu'on ne dansait plus avant longtemps. Nanterre
Se prenait pour Paris et le tour de la terre
Se faisait sur lin signe, une pensée de fièvre
Un désir de troubler les fleurs et les manières
Une particulière oraison, un. sourire,
À mettre les pavés à hauteur d'un empire

Le sable des pavés n'a pas la mer à boire
Ça sent la marée calme dans les amphis troublés

Des portes de secours sont ouvertes là-bas
II suffit de pousser un peu plus, rien qu'un geste..._ 

Léo Ferré
1980


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Stay away from me
Build a fortress
And shield your beliefs
Touch the divine
As we fall in line

Can I believe
When I don't trust
All your theories
Turn to dust
I choose to hide
From the All Seeing Eye

Destroy this City of Delusion
Break these walls down
I will avenge
And justify my reasons
With your blood

You'll not rest
Or settle for less
Until you guzzle
And squander whats left
Do not deny
That you live and let die

Destroy this City of Delusion
And break these walls down
I will avenge
And justify my reasons
With your blood

Destroy this City of Delusion
And break these walls down
I will avenge
And justify my reasons
With your blood


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2007)

Well, Jesus will be here
Be here soon
he's gonna cover us up with leaves
With a blanket from the moon
With a promise and a vow
And a lullaby for my brow
Jesus gonna be here
Be here soon

Well I'm just gonna wait here
I don't have to shout
I have no reason and
I have no doubt
I'm gonna get myself
Unfurled from this mortal coiled up world
Because Jesus gonna be here
Be here soon

I got to keep my eyes open
So I can see my Lord
I'm gonna watch the horizon
For a brand new Ford

I can hear him rolling on down the lane
I said Hollywood be thy name
Jesus gonna be
Gonna be here soon

Well I've been faithful
And I've been so good
Except for drinking
But he new that I would
I'm gonna leave this place better
Than the way I found it was
And Jesus gonna be here
Be here soon

_Tom waits
"Bone machine"
1992_


----------



## mado (18 Mai 2007)

Far away
The ship is taking me far away
Far away from the memories
Of the people who care if I live or die

Starlight
I will be chasing the starlight
Until the end of my life
I dont know if it's worth it anymore

Hold you in my arms
I just wanted to hold
you in my arms 
....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

1 - C'est la danse des canards
Qui en sortant de la mare
Se secouent le bas des reins
Et font coin-coin
Fait's comme les petits canards
Et pour que tout l'monde se marre
Remuez le popotin
En f'sant coin-coin
A présent claquez du bec
En secouant vos plumes, avec
Avec beaucoup plus d'entrain
Et des coin-coin
Allez mettez-en un coup
On s'amuse comme des p'tits fous 
Maintenant pliez les g'noux
Redressez-vous...

{Refrain:}
Tournez c'est la fête
Bras dessus-dessous
Comm' des girouettes
C'est super chouette
C'est extra-fou


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Le curé de camaret 
a les *******s qui pendent
le curé de...

Pfffffffffff! Vébulle de mierda!


----------



## Kreck (18 Mai 2007)

je cite : des citations il a dit le monsieur.
:afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

_"[Consignes et règles inhérentes à ce fil]
Vous connaissez "sans paroles...", ce fil dans lequel on exprime des sentiments ou des pensées en ne se servant que de citations d'images ? Et bien "Avec des paroles..." est son pendant de bavard. On y poste des citations, des poèmes, des bouts de texte célèbres, dont on prendra cependant soin de donner les sources (comme on devrait le faire dans Sans paroles... d'ailleurs.  ), et c'est tout. Les seuls commentaires permis sont dans les titres de messages et les champs de modifications.[Fin des consignes]"_

Rezba in _le premier post du fil_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270352 a dit:
			
		

> _"[Consignes et règles inhérentes à ce fil]
> Vous connaissez "sans paroles...", ce fil dans lequel on exprime des sentiments ou des pensées en ne se servant que de citations d'images ? Et bien "Avec des paroles..." est son pendant de bavard. On y poste des citations, des poèmes, des bouts de texte célèbres, dont on prendra cependant soin de donner les sources (comme on devrait le faire dans Sans paroles... d'ailleurs.  ), et c'est tout. Les seuls commentaires permis sont dans les titres de messages et les champs de modifications.[Fin des consignes]"_
> 
> Rezba in _le premier post du fil_



"Et hop! Un post de plus à pas cher!"

(Nountchak Bobby)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

_Pourquoi y'a-t-il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?_


----------



## fredintosh (18 Mai 2007)

_Mesdames et messieurs ... je vous signale tout de suite que je vais 
parler pour ne rien dire. 
Oh! je sais!
Vous pensez: 
"S'il n'a rien &#224; dire ... il ferait mieux de se taire!"
Evidemment! Mais c&#180;est trop facile! ... C&#180;est trop facile!
Vous voudriez que je fasse comme tout ceux qui n&#180;ont rien &#224;
dire et qui le gardent pour eux?
Eh bien, non! Mesdames et messieurs, moi, lorsque je n&#180;ai rien &#224; dire, 
je veux qu&#180;on le sache!
Je veux en faire profiter les autres!
Et si, vous-m&#234;mes, mesdames et messieurs, vous n&#180;avez rien &#224; dire,
eh bien, on en parle, on en discute!
Je ne suis pas ennemi du colloque.
Mais, me direz-vous, si on en parle pour ne rien dire, de quoi 
allons-nous parler?
Eh bien, de rien! De rien! 
Car rien ... ce n&#180;est pas rien 
La preuve c&#180;est qu&#180;on peut le soustraire.
Exemple:
Rien moins rien = moins que rien!
Si l&#180;on peut trouver moins que rien c&#180;est que rien vaut d&#233;j&#224; 
quelque chose! 
On peut acheter quelque chose avec rien!
En le multipliant 
Un fois rien ... c&#180;est rien 
Deux fois rien ... ce n&#180;est pas beaucoup!
Mais trois fois rien! ... Pour trois fois rien, on peut d&#233;j&#224; acheter
quelque chose ... et pour pas cher!
Maintenant, si vous multipliez trois fois rien par trois fois rien:
Rien multipli&#233; par rien = rien.
Trois multipli&#233; par trois = neuf.
Cela fait rien de neuf!
Oui ...  Ce n&#180;est pas la peine d&#180;en parler!_

Raymond Devos


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mai 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> _Pourquoi y'a-t-il quelque chose plutôt que rien ?_



"Ainsi, une nouvelle composante du réel vient de nous apparaître : le non-être" (Sartre, _L'être et le néant_)


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

"Oh ben c'est à direeee... La polygamie j'ai jamais été... Si on me paie le voyage, oui je veux bien."
_Les inconnus_


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2007)

"Jouissez, Phylis, jouissez de vos charmes: nêtre belle que pour soi, cest lêtre pour le tourment des hommes."


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "Ainsi, une nouvelle composante du réel vient de nous apparaître : le non-être" (Sartre, _L'être et le néant_)



_D'accord mais quand même : il faut bien quelqu'un pour "néantir" les fils pourris du Bar, et en l'occurence la rude tâche du "néantisseur" repose sur mes épaules._

MGZBackCat, _Le Fait-néant pas fainéant _, ed. de la Table Carrée, 2006, p. 104


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Monique? C'est toi?...



Non c'est Jean-Pierre...

"Et sinon est-ce que tu baises?"
_Les Inconnus:love: _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Non c'est Jean-Pierre...
> 
> "Et sinon est-ce que tu baises?"
> _Les Inconnus:love: _



"Espèce de malpoli! ******-toi toi même ; four à merde!"

(Zézette épouse X - "Le père noël est une ordure")


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Espèce de malpoli! ******-toi toi même ; four à merde!"
> 
> (Zézette épouse X - "Le père noël est une ordure")



"J'vais t'casser tes p'tites pattes de derrière!"
_La vérité si je mens_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> "J'vais t'casser tes p'tites pattes de derrière!"
> _La vérité si je mens_



"Yen a un peu plus, j'vous le met quand même"
(Les miches de la boulangère)


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Yen a un peu plus, j'vous le met quand même"
> (Les miches de la boulangère)



"Ooh juste un doigt!"
_La cité de la peur_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

"Y'a que la Monique qui tient aussi bien la route"
(moi)


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mai 2007)

jul29 a dit:


> _D'accord mais quand même : il faut bien quelqu'un pour "néantir" les fils pourris du Bar, et en l'occurence la rude tâche du "néantisseur" repose sur mes épaules._
> 
> MGZBackCat, _Le Fait-néant pas fainéant _, ed. de la Table Carrée, 2006, p. 104



"BackCat n'est pas qu'un technicien de surface, mais aussi et surtout un métaphysicien"

(auteur inconnu, p. 3)


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Y'a que la Monique qui tient aussi bien la route"
> (moi)



"C'est à moi qu'tu parles?"
_Taxi driver_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

"Quelqu'un a vu Melounette ou elle a péri?"

(Napoléon B. à Waterloo)


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Quelqu'un a vu Melounette ou elle a péri?"
> 
> (Napoléon B. à Waterloo)



"Disparue, elle a disparue, et elle n'est jamais revenue."
_Jean-Pierre Mader_


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2007)

I never give you my pillow,
I only send you an invitation
But in the middle of the celebration,
I break down !

Oh boy ! You gonna carry that weight ... A long time ! 

John Lennon


----------



## teo (18 Mai 2007)

_Le luxe, en général, et beaucoup du soit-disant bien-être, non seulement ne sont pas indispensables, mais sont un obstacle positif à l'ascension de l'espèce humaine._

*Henri David Thoreau*, _Walden ou la vie dans les bois_, 1854


----------



## Kreck (18 Mai 2007)

*CHAT :* Automate moelleux et indestructible fourni par la nature pour recevoir des coups de pied quand les choses se g&#226;tent dans le cercle de famille.
_Ambrose Bierce - Le Dictionnaire du Diable
_

Correction :

Animal artificiellement puissant &#224; la susceptibilit&#233; l&#233;gendairement d&#233;bordante.

Un conseil : Evite de me titiller beaucoup plus, et demande autour de toi, je n'ai aucun humour.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2007)

*"W.M.A"* (1993)

he won the lottery when he was born
took his mothers white breast to his tongue
trained like dogs, color and smell
walks by me to get to him
police man
police man
he won the lottery by being born
big hand slapped a white male american
do no wrong, so clean cut...
dirty his hands, it comes right off
police man
police man
police stopped my brother again
police stopped my brother again
police stopped my brother again
police man 
police man 
jesus greets me...looks just like me...
do no wrong, so clean cut
dirty his hands, it comes right off
police man 
police man 
police man 
police stopped my brother again
police stopped my brother again
police stopped my brother again
police man 
police man 
police stopped my brother again
police stopped my brother again
police stopped my brother again
police man 
police man 
police man 
all my pieces set me free...human devices set me free...
all my pieces set me free... 
human devices set me free... 
all my pieces set me free... 
human devices set me free...

_Pearl jam._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

Pourquoi les animaux ne se maquillent pas ? Ils ne se voient pas dans les glaces ou ne savent pas que c'est eux. Au contraire, voyant un confrère tout mangé aux mites. ils se disent : après tout, je suis peut-être encore plus moche que ça : et, avec une conscience digne d'admiration. le vieux matou borgne aux oreilles dentelées se farcit la jeune chatte bien roulée.

_Boris Vian._​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mai 2007)

_Petit Caca Noël

Quatre points de suspension 
Points finaux de ma passion 
Nostalgiques grains de café 
Cailloux du Petit Poucet 

Quatre coquettes petites croquettes 
Brunes, ténébreuses et secrètes 
Comme oubliées dans ma toilette 
Perchées au coin de la cuvette 

Mes précieuses noix de cajou 
Mon seul cadeau, mes seuls bijoux 
Votre présence me console 
Il ne vous manque que la parole 

Parlez-moi, espionnes indiscrètes 
Des jolies fesses qui vous ont faites 
Et de ce petit cul parfait 
Que jamais je n'oublierai 

Petites crottes sans espoir 
Vous êtes les seuls souvenirs 
Qu'elle m'ait laissés avant de partir 
Sans autre forme d'au revoir 

Petit caca, ne t'en vas pas 
Ne me quitte pas comme ça 
Reste là pour me parler d'elle 
Mon petit caca Noël 

C'est triste mais finalement 
La vie est drôle quelquefois 
Vous êtes les seuls enfants 
Qu'elle ait jamais eus de moi 

Adieu, orphelines boulettes 
Partez, que voulez-vous que j'y fasse 
Je pleure tellement sur la lunette 
Plus la peine de tirer la chasse 

Petites crottes sans espoir 
Vous êtes les seuls souvenirs 
Qu'elle m'ait laissés avant de partir 
Sans autre forme d'au revoir 

Petit caca, ne t'en vas pas 
Ne me quitte pas comme ça 
Reste là pour me parler d'elle 
Mon petit caca Noël

Odeurs
Petit Caca Noel (De Courson/Barres) - "Toujours plus haut" - 1983_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

«Je suis là depuis la nuit des temps, parfois je donne, parfois je prends, à moi de décider à qui et quand»

*Merlin*, _Excalibur_


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2007)

Dieu a créé le chat pour permettre à l'homme de caresser le tigre
_Victor Hugo_ 
 Comme on ne prète qu'aux riches, d'aucuns l'attribuent également à Leonor Fini, Rudyar Kipling, Joseph Mery, Richelieu (qui aurait alors le privilège de l'ancienneté, les autres ne faisant que le citer)...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

_Il existe un tableau de Klee qui s'intitule "Angelus Novus". Il repr&#233;sente un ange qui semble sur le point de s'&#233;loigner de quelque chose qu'il fixe du regard. Ses yeux sont &#233;carquill&#233;s, sa bouche ouverte, ses ailes d&#233;ploy&#233;es. C'est &#224; cela que doit ressembler l'Ange de l'Histoire. Son visage est tourn&#233; vers le pass&#233;. L&#224; o&#249; nous apparait une cha&#238;ne d'&#233;v&#233;nements, il ne voit, lui, qu'une seule et unique catastrophe, qui sans cesse amoncelle ruines sur ruines et les pr&#233;cipite &#224; ses pieds. Il voudrait bien s'attarder, r&#233;veiller les morts et rassembler ce qui a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;membr&#233;. Mais du paradis souffle une temp&#234;te qui s'est prise dans ses ailes, si violemment que l'ange ne peut plus les refermer. Cette temp&#234;te le pousse irr&#233;sistiblement vers l'avenir auquel il tourne le dos, tandis que le monceau de ruines devant lui s'&#233;l&#232;ve jusqu'au ciel. Cette temp&#234;te est ce que nous appellons le progr&#232;s._

Walter Benjamin, _Sur le concept d'histoire_, IX, in _&#338;uvres III_, Folio Essais, Gallimard, 2000, p. 434 (traduit de l'allemand)

Ce texte &#233;crit vers le d&#233;but de 1940 a &#233;t&#233; publi&#233; apr&#232;s la mort de son auteur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2007)

Si, j'avais un marteau
Je cognerais le jour
Je cognerais la nuit
J'y mettrais tout mon coeur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si, j'avais un marteau
> Je cognerais le jour
> Je cognerais la nuit
> J'y mettrais tout mon coeur...



Bang bang Maxwell's silver hammer came down, upon her head
Clang clang Maxwell's silver hammer made sure that she was dead !


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Mai 2007)

"L'idée du moi n'existe pas" (Hume, _Traité de la nature humaine_)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "L'idée du moi n'existe pas" (Hume, _Traité de la nature humaine_)



Je préfère Descartes : "Cogito ergo sum"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "L'idée du moi n'existe pas" (Hume, _Traité de la nature humaine_)


 
C'est, en tous cas, l'idée du jour...


"Qui du loup ou de l'homme voit la Terre bleue comme une orange?"
MASS HYSTERIA


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2007)

Le charme est une de ces qualités labiles qui, comme l'humour, l'intelligence ou la modestie, n'existent que dans la parfaite innocence et dans la nescience-de-soi. C'est le cas de dire, avec Angelus Silesius : ce que je suis, je ne le sais pas ; et ce que je sais, je ne le suis pas. De cet impalpable il n'y a donc pas philosophie, sinon négative ou apophatique, les prédicats par lesquels on le qualifierait n'exprimant jamais que des privations : le charme est inexplicable ; le charme, en tant que qualité simple, est irréductible ; en tant que non subsumable sous un concept, il est indéductible ; le charme est indivisible ; le charme est indéfinissable, ne se définissant que par soi ; le charme enfin est inexprimable, c'est-à-dire à la fois indicible et ineffable. 

Vladimir Jankélévitch "Du Charme"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2007)

"Les gens, tu les emmerdes avec un grand A" - Jesaispasqui - Le Loft - TF1


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> "Les gens, tu les emmerdes avec un grand A" - Jesaispasqui - Le Loft - TF1




"Métrizé l'aureteaugraffe, ces traits unpaurtant"

(Mackie)


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2007)

"BURP!"

_Mackie_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que les commentaires, posts et images politiques (et religieux et racistes et autres&#8230 sont *interdits en dehors du comptoir*.
Et que je ne le redirai plus, quelle que soit votre ob&#233;dience.
L&#224; encore, vous avez le choix de continuer ou de vous arr&#234;ter.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2007)

_"Beethoven était si sourd que toute sa vie il a cru faire de la peinture."_

Cavanna


----------



## Craquounette (23 Mai 2007)

"On est un peu l'esclave des rêves qu'on a fait..." 

_Sacha Guitry_


----------



## stephaaanie (23 Mai 2007)

_"Un baiser légal ne vaut jamais un baiser volé."_


Guy de Maupassant.​


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2007)

_Qu'est-ce que c'est que c'est quoi c'est ça ? 	 aha aha
Qu'est-ce que c'est que c'est quoi c'est toi ? 	 aha aha
Qu'est-ce que c'est que c'est quoi c'est ça ? 	 aha aha

what time is space now ? what time is space ?
qu'est -ce que c'est que c'est une émeute ? 	 aha aha	 aha aha

there is your sit down
gimme your fist fight
shake your silver eye and
clean your plights

where is your shutdown
take care you monster
here is your digit,
came out lying and high 

to hear the sockeye
to try a new sign
they are roaming in my
cell phone

take care overhead
I mean in the song
it lets you think
you've found a name, Stan_

Franz Treichler / TYG "_c'est quoi c'est ça ?_" Super Ready / Fragmenté


----------



## F118I4 (24 Mai 2007)

"C' est dr&#244;lement bien les rides, j' ai l' air moins con avec."

*Edmond Baudoin*


----------



## F118I4 (24 Mai 2007)

"Les hommes sont de drôles d' oiseaux qui se font toujours plumer d' une manière ou d' une autre."

*André Rochette
Extrait de "Pile ou Face"
*


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2007)

> Moi je vais tr&#232;s souvent au Mus&#233;e de l'Homme&#8230;
> 
> &#8230; Oui, c'est vrai on ne sait jamais&#8230; s'ils faisaient des conserves



Jacques Bodoin / "Guy-Louis Guili" dans le sketch _Face &#224; Face_ _(Jacques Bodoin en sc&#232;ne)_

:love: (j'adore j'adore j'adore) :love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (25 Mai 2007)

*Si tu as besoin de quelque chose, appelle moi, je te dirais comment t&#8217;en passer *


*A la t&#233;l&#233; ils disent tous les jours : "Y a trois millions de personnes qui veulent du travail." C&#8217;est pas vrai : de l&#8217;argent leur suffirait.*​

_Coluche_​ 
 

​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

lol  :sleep:


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Mai 2007)

"Tout proche
Et difficile à saisir, le dieu
Mais aux lieux du péril croît
Aussi ce qui sauve.
Dans la ténèbre
Nichent les aigles et sans frémir
Les fils des Alpes sur des pont légers
Passent l'abîme.
Ainsi, puisqu'autour de nous s'amoncellent, dressées,
Les montagnes du Temps,
Et que les biens-aimés vivent là tout proches, languissant
De solitude sur les cimes séparées,
Ouvre-nous l'étendue des eaux vierges,
Ah ! fais-nous don des ailes, que nous passions là-bas,
       coeurs
Fidèles, et fassions ici retour !"

(Hölderlin, _Patmos_)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

_« Un lapin ne prend pas de douche »_

Pierre Bénichou - Europe1


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2007)

> *Agent Smith:* Do we have a deal, Mr. Reagan?
> 
> *Cypher:* You know, I know this steak doesn't exist. I know that when I put it in my mouth, the Matrix is telling my brain that it is juicy and delicious. After nine years, you know what I realize? *Ignorance is bliss.*




_Cypher to Agent Smith_, in *Matrix*




And you ?
What pill will you take ?
Or what pill have you taken ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2007)

"Quand on ne travaillera plus le lendemain des jours de repos la fatigue sera vaincue"

_Pierre Dac_


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> "Quand on ne travaillera plus le lendemain des jours de repos la fatigue sera vaincue"
> 
> _Pierre Dac_



"Si, après tous ces éclaircissements, quelqu'un hésite encore..." (Kant, _Critique de la raison pure)



_


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2007)

Fiat lux (on ne sait pas trop qui)

Fiat luxe (Giovanni Agnelli )


----------



## krystof (26 Mai 2007)

Après la bataille de Waterloo, dans une auberge :

"Nous sommes vaincus"
Napoléon

"Désolé, nous n'avons que dix-sept chaises"
L'aubergiste


----------



## F118I4 (28 Mai 2007)

"La police , c' est un refuge pour les alcooliques qu' on n' a pas voulu à la SNCF et aux PTT"
*Coluche *Extrait du sketch "Le Flic"


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2007)

Et je vais devoir utiliser ce mot*, non pas pour exprimer un &#233;tat d'&#226;me ... Comme lorsqu'on se coince le doigt dans une porte, par exemple, mais bien pour d&#233;signer un ... Euuuuh ... Mat&#233;riaux :rateau:

_Jacques Beaudouin "La panse de brebis farcie"_


(*) le mot est "m****"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2007)

"C'est beau mais c'est chaud..."

Haroun Tazieff - Etna - 8 avril 1967


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2007)

"La vengeance est un pain qui se mange chaud"

M. Tyson


----------



## da capo (29 Mai 2007)

_"mais non, je ne suis pas conne
c'est parce que j'ai une nouvelle coiffure
que cela te donne cette impression"
_
barbie


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2007)

devise chien:
Si tu peux pas le baiser, si tu peux pas le bouffer, pisse dessus.


----------



## Lamégère (29 Mai 2007)

devise chat:
Qu'importe ce que tu as fait, essaie toujours de faire croire que c'est la faute du chien !


----------



## Grug (29 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> devise chat:
> Qu'importe ce que tu as fait, essaie toujours de faire croire que c'est la faute du chien !


Punk &#224; chien,Punk &#224; chien, 
Punk &#224;, Punk &#224;, Punk &#224; chien, 
Punk &#224; chien,Punk &#224; chien, 
Punk &#224;, Punk &#224;, Punk &#224; chien, 

Moi je suis un punk, 
Un punk avec un chien, 
mais mon chien il est mort 
d'un cancer de la truffe... 

C'est b&#234;te je l'aimais bien, 
Il s'appelait Vicious, 
Il savait tendre la patte et compter la monnaie, 
et faire la diff&#233;rence entre un skin et un vieux... 

Bonjour monsieur l'vendeur, je voudrais un animal, 
de pr&#233;f&#233;rence un chien, un chien pour punk &#224; chien. 
Ah il vous reste plus d'chien, il vous reste que des chats 
des chats pour vieille &#224; chat, bon bah j'vais vous prendre &#231;a 
le siamois c'est vendu par deux... 

Punk &#224; chat,Punk &#224; chat, 
Punk &#224; Punk &#224; Punk &#224; chat, 
Punk &#224; chat,Punk &#224; chat, 
Punk &#224; Punk &#224; Punk &#224; chat, 

Moi je suis un punk, 
Un punk avec un chat, 
mais mon chat il est mort 
d'une cirrhose des moustaches... 

C'est b&#234;te je l'aimais bien 
Il s'appelait **** You 
Il savait s'mettre en boule pour attendrir les gens 
et faire la diff&#233;rence entre un skin et un rat... 

Bonjour monsieur l'vendeur, je voudrais un animal 
de pr&#233;f&#233;rence un chat, un chat pour punk &#224; chat 
Ah il vous reste plus d'chat, il vous reste que des poules 
des poules pour pape &#224; poule, bon bah j'vais vous prendre &#231;a 
Avec la laisse &#224; clou.... 

Punk &#224; poule,Punk &#224; poule, 
Punk &#224; Punk &#224; Punk &#224; poule, 
Punk &#224; poule,Punk &#224; poule, 
Punk &#224; Punk &#224; Punk &#224; poule, 

Moi je suis un punk, 
Un punk avec une poule, 
mais ma poule elle est morte 
d'une infarctus du bec ... 

C'est b&#234;te je l'aimais bien 
Elle s'appelait No Future 
Elle savait pondre des oeufs dans les toilettes du squat 
et faire la diff&#233;rence entre un skin et un mur... 

Bonjour monsieur l'vendeur, je voudrais n'importe quoi 
de pr&#233;f&#233;rence vivant,qui tienne jusqu'au printemps 
Ah il vous reste plus rien &#224; part un vieux canard bless&#233; ? 
Vous dites qu'il nettoie dans les coins, bon bah j'vais vous prendre &#231;a 
Avec un bonnet pour ses oreilles... 

Punk Canard,Punk Canard, 
Punk &#224;, Punk &#224;, Punk Canard, 
Punk Canard,Punk Canard, 
Punk &#224;, Punk &#224;, Punk Canard, 

Punk Canard,Punk Canard, 
Punk &#224;, Punk &#224;, Punk Canard, 
Punk Canard,Punk Canard, 
Punk &#224;, Punk &#224;, Punk Canard... 

 

fatals


----------



## Craquounette (29 Mai 2007)

Lam&#233;g&#232;re;4282632 a dit:
			
		

> devise chat:
> Qu'importe ce que tu as fait, essaie toujours de faire croire que c'est la faute du chien !


.
.
.
....

C'est l'esprit familier du lieu
il juge, il pr&#233;side, il inspire
Toutes choses dans son empire
Peut &#234;tre est-il f&#233;e, est-il dieu ?

Quand mes yeux, vers ce chat que j'aime
Tir&#233;s comme par un aimant,
se retournent docilement
et que je regarde en moi-meme

Je vois avec &#233;tonnement
Le feu de ses prunelles p&#226;les
Clairs fanaux, vivantes opales
Qui me contemplent fixement...



_Baudelaire_


----------



## duracel (29 Mai 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Win the yes need the no to win again the no! *
-*J-P. Raffarin[/SIZE]


----------



## F118I4 (29 Mai 2007)

"Les promesses des hommes politiques n&#8217;engagent que ceux qui les re&#231;oivent."
*Charles Pasqua*


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> "Les promesses des hommes politiques nengagent que ceux qui les reçoivent."
> *Charles Pasqua*



Pâle copie de l'original : "Les promesses électorales n'engages que ceux qui les reçoivent" : Jacques Chirac, Mairie de Paris 1976, juste après que Giscard l'ait viré de Matignon !


----------



## F118I4 (29 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pâle copie de l'original : "Les promesses électorales n'engages que ceux qui les reçoivent" : Jacques Chirac, Mairie de Paris 1976, juste après que Giscard l'ait viré de Matignon !


Bien vue

"Il vaut mieux un bilatéral approfondi qu'un multilatéral confus"
Jean-Pierre Raffarin


----------



## Grug (30 Mai 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bien vue
> 
> "Il vaut mieux un bilat&#233;ral approfondi qu'un multilat&#233;ral confus"
> Jean-Pierre Raffarin


"Souvenez-vous : les dieux n'aiment pas qu'on cherche &#224; les imiter."
JC Grang&#233;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mai 2007)

"Petit, je voulais &#234;tre v&#233;t&#233;rinaire, finalement je suis &#233;talon m&#233;tre..."

Rocco Siffredi - Poney Magazine - mars 2007


----------



## loustic (31 Mai 2007)

" Le fond de l'air est frais "

Vercingétorix


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2007)

Veni vidi vici encore un coups, hein, par jupiter !

Pas tout &#224; fait vici, &#244; Cesar, pas encore tout &#224; fait vici !

_Ren&#233; Goscinny_


----------



## F118I4 (5 Juin 2007)

*Le Crapaud*

 Un chant dans une nuit sans air...
La lune plaque en métal clair
Les découpures du vert sombre.

 ... Un chant ; comme un écho, tout vif
Enterré, là, sous le massif...
- Ca se tait : Viens, cest là, dans lombre...

 - Un crapaud ! - Pourquoi cette peur,
Près de moi, ton soldat fidèle !
Vois-le, poète tondu, sans aile,
Rossignol de la boue... - Horreur ! -

 ... Il chante. - Horreur !! - Horreur pourquoi ?
Vois-tu pas son oeil de lumière...
Non : il sen va, froid, sous sa pierre.

Bonsoir - ce crapaud-là cest moi.

 (Ce soir, 20 juillet)
 
*TRISTAN CORBIERE "LES AMOURS JAUNES" , 1873*


----------



## tirhum (5 Juin 2007)

"La t&#234;te perdue, ne p&#233;rit que la personne ; les couill*s perdues, p&#233;rirait toute nature humaine".

Fran&#231;ois Rabelais.


----------



## NED (11 Juin 2007)

"J'ai bu trop de café, je dois aller faire caca"

NED le 11/06/05


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2007)

Rien ne sert de couvrir, il faut faire cuire &#224; point (Paul Bocuse - Le b&#339;uf bourguignon, sa pratique, ses bienfaits - Gallimar 1975)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Juin 2007)

_Il y aurait plusieurs façons d'être con, mais le con choisit toujours la pire.
_

Frédéric Dard


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juin 2007)

_"Si tous les cons volaient, il ferait nuit...."_

Frédéric Dard


----------



## urgo94 (11 Juin 2007)

Nous n'avons pas de papier mais nous avons les poussins

François rabelais


----------



## tirhum (11 Juin 2007)

«Par le monde, il y a beaucoup plus de couillons que d'hommes.»

_François Rabelais._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2007)

_On commence à avoir des malheurs quand on a cessé de ne penser qu'à soi._
Vian.​


----------



## Darkfire (11 Juin 2007)

Bon idée ce fil, on trouve des trucs marrants.  

N°1 :


			
				Marcel Achard a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur moyen de prendre un train à l'heure, c'est de s'arranger pour rater le précédent.


N°2 :


			
				Woody Allen a dit:
			
		

> Une auto-stoppeuse est une jeune femme généralement jolie et court vêtue qui se trouve sur votre route quand vous êtes avec votre femme.


N°3 :


			
				Jean Anouilh a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi contredire une femme ? Il est tellement plus simple d'attendre qu'elle change d'avis !


N°4 :


			
				Paul Claudel a dit:
			
		

> De tous les plaisirs, quand il n'en reste plus, il reste toujours celui de se lever de table après un repas ennuyeux.


N°5 :


			
				Georges Clemenceau a dit:
			
		

> Un traître est un homme politique qui quitte son parti pour s'inscrire a un autre. Par contre, un converti est un homme politique qui quitte son parti pour s'inscrire au votre.


N°6 :


			
				Georges Clemenceau a dit:
			
		

> La France est un pays extrêmement fertile. On y plante des fonctionnaires, il y pousse des impôts.


N°7 :


			
				Georges Courteline a dit:
			
		

> L'homme n'est pas fait pour travailler. La preuve, c'est que ca le fatigue.


N°8 :


			
				Alexandre Dumas a dit:
			
		

> Les chaînes du mariage sont si lourdes qu'il faut être deux pour les porter; quelquefois trois.


N°9 :


			
				Jerome K. Jerome a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de bonheur parfait ! dit l'homme quand sa belle-mère mourut et qu'on lui présenta la note des pompes funèbres.



Bon, j'vais m'arrêter là je crois...:rateau: 
a+++


----------



## loustic (12 Juin 2007)

[Consignes et règles inhérentes à ce fil]
Vous connaissez "sans paroles...", ce fil dans lequel on exprime des sentiments ou des pensées en ne se servant que de citations d'images ? Et bien "Avec des paroles..." est son pendant de bavard. On y poste des citations, des poèmes, des bouts de texte célèbres, dont on prendra cependant soin de donner les sources (comme on devrait le faire dans Sans paroles... d'ailleurs.  ), et c'est tout. Les seuls commentaires permis sont dans les titres de messages et les champs de modifications.[Fin des consignes

Rezba


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Juin 2007)

"Ce dont naît ce qui existe est aussi ce vers quoi procède la corruption selon le nécessaire ; car les êtres se paient les uns aux autres la peine et la réparation de leur injustice suivant lordre du temps" (Anaximandre)


----------



## F118I4 (23 Juin 2007)

Amour, mon père et je ne sais pas comment, 
Amour, ma mère et tous ces sentiments 
Amour, mon frère et ma sur évidemment, 
Amour, serait-ce un jeu d'enfant à crier tout le temps ? 

Amour de longue date qui s'étend, qui s'étend 
Amour avec un grand A c'est long, c'est long, c'est le long 
Amour, mon amulette du cou autour excellent 
Amour, serait-ce un jeu d'enfant à crier tout le temps ? 

Amour, la première fois amoureux de son plus jeune âge 
Amour, la première page lue pour la dernière fois 
Amour, ce doux cépage qui glisse au palais parfois 
Amour, serait-ce un jeu d'enfant à crier tout le temps ? 

Amour, mon père et je ne sais pas comment, 
Amour, ma mère et tous ces sentiments 
Amour, mon frère et ma sur évidemment, 
Amour, serait-ce un jeu d'enfant à crier ?

Amour de longue date qui s'étend, qui s'étend 
Amour avec un grand A c'est long, c'est long, c'est le long 
Amour, mon amulette du cou autour excellent 
Amour, serait-ce un jeu d'enfant à crier ?

Amour, la première fois amoureux de son plus jeune âge 
Amour, la première page lue pour la dernière fois 
Amour, ce doux cépage qui glisse au palais parfois 
Amour, serait-ce un jeu d'enfant à crier ?

Amour, mon père et je ne sais pas comment, 
Amour, ma mère et tous ces sentiments 
Amour, mon frère et ma sur évidemment, 
Amour, serait-ce un jeu d'enfant à crier tout le temps ?

paroles de Gaëtan Roussel musique: Louise Attaque album: "Louise Attaque"


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2007)

_ C'est comment qu'on freine
Je voudrais descendre de là
C'est comment qu'on freine_
:rose:

Bashung/Bergman.


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2007)

&#199;a cach' quekchose
J'l'entends plus crier mon nom
&#199;a cach' quekchose
Attends-toi &#224; des distorsions


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2007)

There's nothing you can do that can't be done,
Nothing you can sing that can't be sung,
Nothing you can say, but you can learn how to play the game.
It's easy.
There's nothing you can make that can't be made,
No one you can save that can't be saved
Nothing you can do, but you can learn how to be you in time.
It's easy.
All you need is love ... That is all you need, love !

_Lennon/McCartney_


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Juin 2007)

"Everybody's a Star" (The Kinks)


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2007)

_Why is the bedroom so cold
Turned away on your side?
Is my timing that flawed,
our respect run so dry?
Yet there's still this appeal
That we've kept through
our lives
Love, love will tear us apart again_

Ian Curtis.


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2007)

_&#8230;when you hear my voice
Remember me_

Ballroom


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2007)

La route chante
Quand je m'en vais
Je fais trois pas...
La route se tait

La route est noire
&#192; perte de vue
Je fais trois pas...
La route n'est plus

....

_Lhasa_


----------



## mademoisellecha (1 Juillet 2007)

*C'est quoi c'bordel avec l'amour là? 
Comment ça s'fait qu'on devient dingue à ce point? T'imagines le temps qu'on passe à se prendre la tête là dessus? 
Quand t'es seul, tu t'plains : est ce que j'vais trouver quelqu'un, quand t'as quelqu'un, est ce que c'est la bonne, est ce qu'elle m'aime vraiment et est ce qu'elle m'aime autant que moi je l'aime? Est ce qu'on peut aimer plusieurs personnes dans sa vie, pourquoi on s'sépare, est ce qu'on peut réparer les choses quand on sent qu'ça part en *******, toutes ces questions à la con qu'on se pose tout le temps, là. 
Pourtant on peut pas dire qu'on y connaît rien, on est préparé quand même ! On lit des histoires d'amour, on... on lit des contes, on lit des romans d'amour, on voit des films d'amour, l'amour, l'amour, l'amour, l'amour là ! 
*_




(Duris, Les poupées russes) _


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2007)

...
J'ai comme envie d'une fin torride
Comme on en voit qu'au cinéma
J'ai comme envie qu'ce soit terrible
Et qu'ça se passe juste en bas de chez toi
Je peux très bien me passer de toi
...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Choisir la vie, choisir un boulot, choisir une carrière, choisir une famille, choisir une putain de télé à la con, choisir des machines à laver, des bagnoles, des platines laser, des ouvre-boîtes électroniques, choisir la santé, un faible taux de cholestérol et une bonne mutuelle, choisir les prêts à taux fixes, choisir son petit pavillon, choisir ses amis, choisir son survèt et le sac qui va avec, choisir son canapé avec les deux fauteuils le tout à crédit, avec un choix de tissu de merde, choisir de bricoler le dimanche matin en s'interrogeant sur le sens de sa vie, choisir de s'affaler sur ce putain de canapé, et se lobotomiser aux jeux télé en se bourrant de mac do, choisir de pourrir à l'hospice et de finir en se pissant dessus dans la misère en réalisant qu'on fait honte aux enfants niqués de la tête qu'on a pendu pour qu'ils prennent leur lait, choisir son avenir, choisir la vie... Pourquoi je ferai une chose pareille ? J'ai choisi de pas choisir la vie... J'ai choisi autre chose... Mes raisons ? Y a pas d'raisons... On n'a pas besoin de raisons quand on a l'héroïne...


_Trainspotting - Irvine Welsh_​


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juillet 2007)

"Oups, un bruit". 

Anonyme.


----------



## kanako (2 Juillet 2007)

_J'aurais voulu être une fleur
Pour me faire arracher._

guerrilla poubelle​


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juillet 2007)

_Over thinking, over analysing separates the body from the Mind...
Swing on the spiral of our divinity and still be a human..._

                                                                       Tool - Lateralus

:love:


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

"La jeunesse emmerde le front national. "

Beruriers noirs.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

Aspirin, Come on, please
I don't want to suffer. 
_Noir Désir, Sober Song_​


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

Et je voudrais te dire
&#199;a ira mieux demain
T'arracher un sourire
Mais tu n'entends plus rien
C'est peut-&#234;tre la peur
Qui rend aveugle et sourd
Qui &#233;trangle l'amour
En &#233;touffe pour toujours
Les cris...

Fran&#231;oise Hardy


----------



## NED (4 Juillet 2007)

J'aime pas les rododindrons !!!
SIM


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juillet 2007)

"Admettons qu'un jour je découpe en morceaux les sales petites fiottes qui viennent s'épancher ici de manière éhontée et  détournée à propos de leurs pauvres petites expériences pathétiques de sales petites moules inconsistantes... Je prendrais plus que les 665 années fermes dont j'ai déjà écopé?..."


Henry Lee Lucas


----------



## kanako (6 Juillet 2007)

Jvoudrais crever, crever
Pour tout linceul, un drapeau noir
Jvoudrais crever, crever
Jle rpeindrais en bleu, blanc, rouge
Jaime pas lnoir
Jaime pas lnoir
Jaime pas lnoir

_Manifeste_ de (Tristan-Edern) Vaquette


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juillet 2007)

Je suis mort aujourd'hui
Fusillé par une fleur
Au poteau de son lit
de douze rires dans le coeur

Brel




J'aimais bien cette phrase il y a longtemps et je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai cette chanson en tête depuis ce matin...


----------



## NED (6 Juillet 2007)

Joli Fab' ! 

C'est marrant car il y a une chanson de Camille aussi mélancolique et pertinente qui me trotte bien dans la tête ces derniers temps. Au début je pensait que c'était une chanson de Brel tellement c'est beau, mais il n'en ai rien :

Quand je marche je marche 
Quand je dors je dors 
Quand je chante je chante 
Je m'abandonne... 
Quand je marche, je marche droit 
Quand je chante, je chante nue 
Et quand j'aime, je n'aime que toi 
Quand j'y pense 
Je ne dors Plus 

Je suis ici 
Je suis dedans 
Je suis debout 
Je ne me moquerais plus de tout 

Entends tu (m'as tu dit) 
(Le chant du monde) à l'heure de pluie 
Quend l'aube se lève je la suis 
Et quand la nuit tombe 
Je tombe aussi 

Je suis ici 
Je suis dedans 
Je suis debout 
Je ne me moquerais plus de tout 

(...) 

Quand j'ai faim 
Tout me nourri 
Le cri des chiens et puis la pluie 
Quand tu pars, je reste ici 
Je m'abandonne 
Et je t'oublies 


Vous connaissez?


----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Juillet 2007)

J'adore :love:, mais c'est pas Fab justement qui trouve que Camille c'est super chiant, ...je confonds ? :rateau:

Moi ce soir je vous poste mon chouchou :rose: quoi, oui j'aime Souchon, même pas peur 
Et puis ces paroles sont à marier avec le dernier AP de mado qui est le genre de photo qui me rendrait fou si j'étais un garçon. d'ailleurs même n'en étant pas un :rateau:


_Les filles dans nos coeurs font des travaux d'aménagement, 
Souvent au marteau piqueur et sans ménagement
Si vous voyiez dans ma poitrine le chantier
Il se peut que par déprime, comme moi vous chantiez
Caterpillar dans la lingerie fine
Dans l'eau de Shalimar, les barres à mines
Pour tout démolir de nos anciens braseros
Effacer les souvenirs
Et repartir à zéro_


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> J'adore :love:, mais c'est pas Fab justement qui trouve que Camille c'est super chiant, ...je confonds ? :rateau:
> 
> Moi ce soir je vous poste mon chouchou :rose: quoi, oui j'aime Souchon, même pas peur
> Et puis ces paroles sont à marier avec le dernier AP de mado qui est le genre de photo qui me rendrait fou si j'étais un garçon. d'ailleurs même n'en étant pas un :rateau:
> ...



Hey Jude, don't make it bad
Take that song, and make it better ...

(_Lennon/McCartney)_


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Juillet 2007)

"_Rien ne donne plus à penser que ce qui se passe dans la tête d'un so_t" (Gilles Deleuze, _Proust et les signes_)


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2007)

And these children that you spit on
'cause they try to change theit world
are immuned to your consultations
They're quite aware of what they're going through

Bowie (1974)


----------



## Grug (10 Juillet 2007)

Combien attendre
Combien attendre
Combien attendre
Combien attendre&#8230;


ND.


----------



## jugnin (16 Juillet 2007)

Marseille, 2ème arrondissement, 16h30 :

*"La vie d'ma mère, j'vous promets j'vais vous insulter tous vos morts !"
*
- Une jeune maman irritée, à l'adresse de ses voisins.


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2007)

celui qui sait ne parle pas
celui qui parle ne sait pas 
lao tseu


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2007)

"le fait de croire que le travail est une vertu est la cause de grands maux dans le monde moderne, et [&#8230;] la voie du bonheur et de la prosp&#233;rit&#233; passe par une diminution m&#233;thodique du travail"

Bertrand Russell, _Eloge de l'oisivet&#233;_, pr&#233;ambule.


----------



## macaronique (17 Juillet 2007)

« Un langage est aussi nécessaire aux hommes pour poursuivre et cultiver leurs propres pensées, que pour se communiquer avec les autres. »

Leonhard Euler, _Lettres à une princesse d'Allemagne_, Lettre CI (écrite le 10 Février 1761)


"Thus we may conclude that the mental development of the individual and his way of forming concepts depend to a high degree upon language."

Albert Einstein, _The Common Language of Science_, écrit en anglais et en allemand, septembre 1940 (je n'ai pas trouvé la version allemande)


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2007)

"Je suis capable de r&#233;sister &#224; tout, sauf &#224; la tentation."
_Oscar Wilde._


----------



## rezba (17 Juillet 2007)

Yes, I care if she brings me spring,  
But don&#8217;t care about nothing,  
She brings the rain,  
Oh yeah, she brings the rain.  
In the dawn of the silvery day  
Clouds seem to melt away,  
She brings the rain,  
Oh yeah, she brings the rain.


C A N, 1970.


----------



## da capo (18 Juillet 2007)

Le vin est d&#233;fendu, car tout d&#233;pend de qui le boit,
Et aussi de sa qualit&#233; et de la compagnie du buveur.
Ces trois conditions r&#233;alis&#233;es, tu peux dire :
Qui donc boit du vin, si ce n'est le sage ?

Omar KHAYY&#195;M


----------



## stephaaanie (19 Juillet 2007)

Le problème sera d'éviter les pièges, de saisir les occasions et de rentrer chez soi pour six heures.
Woody Allen, Destins tordus​


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2007)

_Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_
*Philip K. Dick*, Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?, 1968


_Am I a Cylon ?_
*Gaïus Baltar*, Battlestar Galactica 2003, 2007


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Juillet 2007)

"Il y a deux moyens d'oublier les tracas de la vie :
la musique et les chats."
Albert Schweitzer​


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

_"Le piano a bu, pas moi."_

_Tom Waits._


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2007)

Well, Jesus gonna be here
He gonna be here soon, yeah
He gonna cover us up with leaves
With a blanket from the moon, yeah
With a promise and a vow
And a lullaby for my brow
Jesus gonna be here
He gonna be here soon, yeah

And I'm not gonna do nothin' but wait here
I don't have to shout, yeah
I got me no reason, yeah
And I got no doubt, yeah
I'm gonna get myself unfurled
From this mortal coiled up world
Jesus gonna be here
Gonna be here soon, yeah

I got to keep my eyes, keep 'em wide open, yeah
So I can see my Lord, yeah
I'm gonna watch that old horizon
For my brand new Ford, yeah
Well, I can hear him rolling on down the lane
I said Hollywood be thy name
Cause Jesus gonna be here
He gonna be here soon, yeah

Well, I got to keep myself, I must keep myself faithful
And you know that I've been so good, yeah
Except for drinking
But he knew that I would, yeah
And then I'm gonna leave this place better
Than the way I found that it was
And Jesus gonna be here
He gonna be here soon, yeah

I know my Jesus gonna be here
He gonna be here soon, yeah
I know my Jesus gonna be here
Gonna be here soon, yeah


_Tom Waits 
"Bone machine"
1992_


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _"Le piano a bu, pas moi."_
> 
> _Tom Waits._



je rectifie parce que je le vaux bien

_The piano has been drinking not me 

ceci dit !


__She sends me blue valentines
All the way from Philadelphia
To mark the anniversary
Of someone that I used to be
And it feels just like theres
A warrant out for my arrest
Got me checkin in my rearview mirror
And I'm always on the run
Thats why I changed my name
And I didn't think you'd ever find me here

To send me blue valentines
Like half forgotten dreams
Like a pebble in my shoe
As I walk these streets
And the ghost of your memory
Is the thistle in the kiss
And the burgler that can break a roses neck
It's the tatooed broken promise
That I hide beneath my sleeve
And I see you every time I turn my back

She sends me blue valentines
Though I try to remain at large
They're insisting that our love
Must have a eulogy
Why do I save all of this madness
In the nightstand drawer
There to haunt upon my shoulders
Baby I know
I'd be luckier to walk around everywhere I go
With a blind and broken heart
That sleeps beneath my lapel

She sends me my blue valentines
To remind me of my cardinal sin
I can never wash the guilt
Or get these bloodstains off my handa
And it takes a lot of whiskey
To take this nightmares go away
And I cut my bleedin heart out every nite
And I die a little more on each St. Valentines day
Remember that I promised I would
Write you...
These blue valentines
 blue valentines

_Tom Waits (a.k.a my father ) blue valentines


----------



## mademoisellecha (28 Juillet 2007)

_"Je n'ai pas dormi de la nuit. J'aurais dû me méfier des Bruns dès qu'ils nous ont imposé leur première loi sur les animaux. Après tout, il était à moi mon chat, comme son chien pour Charlie, on aurait dû dire non. Résister davantage, mais comment? Ca va si vite, il y a le boulot, les soucis de tous les jours. Les autres aussi baissent les bras pour être un peu tranquilles, non? 

On frappe à la porte. Si tôt le matin, ça n'arrive jamais. J'ai peur. Le jour n'est pas levé, il fait encore brun dehors.
Mais arrêtez de taper si fort, j'arrive."_


Franck Pavloff

Matin brun ​


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

_"Litanies, liturgie, léthargie"._

Edgar Faure.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Août 2007)

"Le chien pense :
ils me nourrissent,
ils me protègent,
ils m'aiment,
ils doivent être des dieux.

Le chat pense :
ils me nourrissent,
ils me protègent,
ils m'aiment,
je dois être dieu."(Ira Lewis)​


----------



## Philippe (4 Août 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?_
> *Philip K. Dick*



Un chat qui est tombé du troisième étage et a survécu


L'audace n'est pas une vertu
Si elle amène l'organisme étonné
À chuter mille années durant
Tout en se demendant
Ce qui s'est détraqué
Et où l'erreur s'est glissée.
Les petits êtres profitent du vent
Les araignées, par exemple, voguent sur les fils,
Et les chats, dit-on, s'alignent sur les courants.
Mais les humains et leurs semblables tombent comme des enclumes
Écrasent tout et s'écrasent, stupéfaits, en ruine.
Dieu protège, semble-t-il, en proportion inverse à la taille.

Même s'il avait survécu, aucun chemin de retour n'existait,
Pourtant il l'a trouvé, tapi dans l'obscurité d'un sous-sol,
Terrifié par les voitures et le bruit
D'abord un jour, puis un second jour, et d'autres
Encore, et encore : un temps infini pour ce petit esprit,
Petit, mais attaché au souvenir de la sécurité.
Jadis un coin où manger, s'étendre,
Jadis des amis humains,
Jadis la paix,
Aujourd'hui enfuie, seul reste le bruit
Et la découverte du sombre destin des créatures vivantes.

Nous, les humains, nous avons appris à attendre, à guetter
Un royaume magique toujours à venir.
Cinq jours pour un animal,
L'éternité pour l'homme, la chose est pourtant la même :
L'attente, la peur, la promesse et l'espoir
Nous les grands, aucun d'entre nous, pas un seul,
N'a de foi si puissante, d'aptitude aussi pure.
Il avait le droit de revenir, et il l'a fait.
Et nous, demandé-je ?
Nous manquons d'endurance, et nous nous en allons.

_Philip K. Dick_​


----------



## mado (7 Août 2007)

_And I know that you feel it too
When my skin turns into glue
You will know that it's warm inside
And you'll come run to me
_


White Stripes.


----------



## teo (7 Août 2007)

_Petit, je voulais &#234;tre bourreau...
En 1981 il a fallu que je trouve aut'chose... _


*sonnyboy*, nain difforme, d&#233;but 21e si&#232;cle


----------



## mademoisellecha (7 Août 2007)

_You're the colour, you're the movement and the spin
Could it stay with me the whole day long ? 
Fail with consequence, lose with eloquence and smile
I'm not in this movie, I'm not in this song
Never leave me paralyzed, love
Leave me hypnotized, love_



the Notwist.


----------



## saharadust (9 Août 2007)

" Ainsi nous ne vivrons jamais, mais nous espérons de vivre. Et nous disposant toujours à être heureux, il est probable que nous ne le soyons jamais"

Pascal, Pensées 172


----------



## Lamégère (10 Août 2007)

Partir, c'est mourrir un peu, mais mourrir, c'est partir beaucoup.

*Alphonse Allais*


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

&#171; L'avortement est une forme de renoncement &#187;

Bruno, sage-femme.


----------



## Lamégère (10 Août 2007)

Un homme qui n'aime ni les animaux ni les enfants ne peut pas être fonciérement mauvais. "
*W. C. Fields*


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

Mieux vaut &#234;tre beau et riche que Moshe Dayan !

Yasser Arrafat, fin 1967


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2007)

"Mieux vaut être belle et rebelle que moche et remoche"

citation préférée des blogs de filles


----------



## Lamégère (16 Août 2007)

Les compliments sont le protocole des sots.
*Voltaire*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

"On a tous le droit
d'aimer sa vie ou pas
de faire sa route, de faire son choix
on a tous raison
de s'poser des questions
d'oser dire non."

Liane Foly.


----------



## Namida (16 Août 2007)

« Il me semble que le rôle, le devoir, l'obligation, et en effet le seul choix de l'écrivain, aujourd'hui, est de mourir de faim, aussi honorablement et avec autant de panache que possible. » Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

"Vouloir un corps, c'est épouser un avenir." Y. Moix


----------



## Lastrada (16 Août 2007)

"Ne m'appelez plus jamais France".

Michel Sardou.


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2007)

"Au casino de la finance, le perdant n'est pas le joueur"

Elisabeth Eckert


----------



## Lastrada (18 Août 2007)

*JE SUIS FOU*
- G.Thibaut/P.Groscolas - ​_
Je suis fou comm&#8217;une tomate 
Je ne tiens plus sur mes pattes 
Je marche et vais de travers 
Je vois rouge et je suis vert 
Pardonne-moi, fou du roi 
Si je suis plus fou que toi 

Je suis fou comme une ficelle 
Je me d&#233;roule, je m&#8217;emm&#234;le 
Je me d&#233;tache, je m&#8217;accroche 
Je m&#8217;use et je m&#8217;affiloche 

Je suis fou comm&#8217;un navire 
Et je vogue sur le d&#233;lire 
Plus d&#8217;&#233;toiles, une nuit d&#8217;encre 
Je ne sais o&#249; jeter l&#8217;ancre 

Je suis fou comm&#8217;un soleil 
Que se soit par la bouteille 
Que ce soit par Ophelie 
Je couche avec la folie_​Jean Philippe Smet (aka Johnny H) - johnnymusic &#169;​


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Août 2007)

Il y a dans la jalousie plus d'amour-propre que d'amour.​

La Rochefoucauld​


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Août 2007)

Le rire n'est jamais gratuit : l'homme donne à pleurer mais prête à rire.​
Pierre Desproges​
Le rire est le propre de l'homme: le savon aussi​
Philippe Geluck​


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Le rire n'est jamais gratuit : l'homme donne à pleurer mais prête à rire.​
> Pierre Desproges​



Qui prête à rire n'est pas sûr d'être remboursé (le même Desproges, je crois).


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Août 2007)

Si, si, si... Avec des si, on mettrait Lutèce en amphore !​
Vacancier, in "Le tour de Gaule d'Astérix"​


----------



## da capo (23 Août 2007)

Prendre un avion prendre le train
Prendre ta main ou bien un bain
Mais partir

_les VRP_


----------



## Lamégère (24 Août 2007)

On ne connaît un chat tant qu'on ne lui a marché sur la queue.
*proverbe breton*


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Août 2007)

Le seul moyen de résister à la tentation est dy céder.​
Oscar Wilde, in _Le Portrait de Dorian Gray_​


----------



## da capo (26 Août 2007)

Ah! chers faisans, aux grutiers et autres arracheurs de pave&#769;s, pre&#769;fe&#769;rez toujours votre boucher-charcutier pour terminer vos jours en toute sapidite&#769;!

_Jean-Pierre Verheggen_


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Août 2007)

Le monde serait meilleur si vous l'étiez.​
Saint Paul​


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2007)

Toi mon mac, toi qui as le bic&#339;ur lourd, mon mac
Est-ce que tu marcheras toujours, pour toujours
Moi je suis fait pour toi, mon mac
Je ne pense qu'&#224; &#231;a tous les jours
Moi qui ne crois plus gu&#232;re qu'&#224; Apple
Sur une panique, un seul kernel de toi
Je vole en &#233;clats 
Avant toi j&#8217;ignorais tout &#231;a
Mais tu en savais plus que moi

&#192; tous nos macs !
Avec ta pomme et ta gueule d&#8217;amour
C'est s&#251;r c&#8217;est pas windows tous les jours
Mon c&#339;ur se bat pour toi, mon mac
Mon corps en a envie tous les jours
Moi qui ne crois plus gu&#232;re qu'&#224; Apple

Sur une panique, un seul kernel de toi
Je vole en &#233;clats 
Avant toi j&#8217;ignorais tout &#231;a
Mais tu en savais pas plus que moi
Toi mon mac, toi qui as le bic&#339;ur lourd, mon mac
Est-ce que tu marcheras toujours, pour toujours

Sur une panique, un seul kernel de toi
Je vole en &#233;clats 
Avant toi j&#8217;ignorais tout &#231;a
Mais tu en savais plus que moi
Avant toi j&#8217;ignorais tout &#231;a
Mais tu en savais plus que moi
Toi mon mac, toi qui as le bic&#339;ur lourd, mon amour
Est-ce que tu marcheras toujours, pour toujours


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Août 2007)

Si une patte de lapin porte bonheur, qu'a-t-il bien pu arriver au lapin ?​
Jean-Loup Chiflet​


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

- Il a pas l'air dans son assiette votre ami...
- il est marxiste.
- oh, le pauvre homme !

_T'emp&#232;che tout le monde dormir, G&#233;rard Lauzier, 1982_​


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2007)

Cet endroit porte malheur ... La preuve, tous ceux qui ont v&#233;cus ici dans les si&#232;cles pass&#233;s sont morts !

_Z comme Zorglub_ - Andr&#233; Franquin


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2007)

"Vous me remercierez"

moi​


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2007)

"Bisous by Nephou"



_Nephou_


----------



## jeffairson (1 Septembre 2007)

Lorsque vous posez un caméléon sur du  tissu écossais, il vous fait un bras d'honneur.*
*
*François Cavanna
*​


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2007)

Un peu de moutarde, mon lapin ?

Boris


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Septembre 2007)

- Si je suis un chien, qu'est-ce que tu es ?
- Une chienne
- Si je suis un lion, qu'est-ce que tu es ?
- Une lionne
- Si je suis un kangourou, qu'est-ce que tu es ?
- Une kangourette

Fran&#231;oise Cactus, in "Das Erste Mal".​


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4388173 a dit:
			
		

> - Si je suis un chien, qu'est-ce que tu es ?
> - Une chienne
> - Si je suis un lion, qu'est-ce que tu es ?
> - Une lionne
> ...



-Si je suis un condor, qu'est-ce que tu es ?
-Une chambre &#224; coucher (parce que c'est l&#224; qu'on dort !) 

Anonyme - seconde moiti&#233; du 20&#232;me si&#232;cle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2007)

Quel caract&#233;riel ce vbull ... rhoooooo


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2007)

_Je pourrais bien brouiller les pistes,
Changer cent mille fois de visage,
Rayer mon nom de toutes les listes
Et m'effacer du paysage _

Keren Ann (M'effacer, Abd Al Malik).​


----------



## Lamégère (4 Septembre 2007)

Contrairement aux chasseurs qui, eux, ne sont pas des lapins, les pollueurs eux, sont des ordures.
_Philippe Geluck_


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Contrairement aux chasseurs qui, eux, ne sont pas des lapins, les pollueurs eux, sont des ordures.
> _Philippe Geluck_



Ce matin, un lapin a tué un chasseur


Chantal Goya


----------



## Lamégère (4 Septembre 2007)

Le coup du lapin, ça doit être terrible chez la girafe...
_Philippe Geluck_


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Septembre 2007)

"Conseil d'un chasseur : pour chasser le lapin, mettez-vous derrière un arbre et imitez le cri de la carotte !"​
Pierre Doris​


----------



## sundance (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonheur : sensation de bien-être qui peut conduire à l'imprudence. Si vous nagez dans le bonheur, soyez prudent, restez là où vous avez pied.
Marc Escayrol

Le plus grand secret pour le bonheur, c'est d'être bien avec soi.
Bernard Fontenelle


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2007)

Le bonheur, c'est de continuer à désirer ce qu'on possède.

[Saint Augustin]​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Septembre 2007)

> "Dans notre édition dhier, une légère erreur technique nous a fait imprimer les noms de champignons vénéneux sous les photos des champignons comestibles, et vice versa.
> Nos lecteurs survivants auront rectifié deux-mêmes"
> 
> Desproges




et de circonstance... n'est ce pas J. ? :sick: :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2007)

Je ne peux pas dire qui je serai demain. Chaque jour est neuf et chaque jour je renais.

[P. Auster]​


----------



## sundance (5 Septembre 2007)

La discorde est le plus grand mal du genre humain, et la tolérance en est le seul remède.
Voltaire.


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Septembre 2007)

On se console souvent d'être malheureux
par un certain plaisir qu'on trouve à le paraître​
La Rochefoucauld​


----------



## Lastrada (7 Septembre 2007)

Le coeur a sa m&#233;moire 
Il nous conte l'histoire 
Des souvenirs enfouis 
Aux creux de notre vie 
Il refait le chemin 
Nous tenant par la main 
Les chemins de l'exil 
Dans les parfums d'Avril 
Et quand il plie bagage 
Il refait le voyage 
Que nous avons suivi 
En quittant le pays 
Laissant sur le chemin 
Tous ceux auxquels on tient 
Sans espoir de retour 
Tous ces romans d'amour 
Pleurons sur les guitares 
Pleurons sur la m&#233;moire 
De ceux qui sont partis 
Du creux de notre vie 
Tout en serrant le poings 
Vers leur sombre destin 
Que nul ne peut chanter 
Que nul ne peut changer.. 
Et pour que leur histoire 
Demeure en nos m&#233;moires 
Ne laissons pas les mots 
Transformer en lambeaux 
Tout ce qui fut la vie 
De ceux qui sont partis 
Sur les routes d'exil 
Dans les parfums d'avril

On pense &#224; toi.




Les t&#234;tes raides/chamboultou





Une citation, faut mettre l'auteur. Et pour la partie en blanc, ce sujet n'est pas "lettres mortes". C'est juste un sujet dans lequel on met des citations. Sans rien autour.


----------



## duracel (7 Septembre 2007)

"Will Carling (ex-capitaine du XV de la rose) était l'amant de la princesse Diana alors que David Beckam a épousé une spice girl".

Daniel Herrero


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Septembre 2007)

"Peuples libres, souvenez-vous de cette maxime : on peut acquérir la liberté; mais on ne la recouvre jamais" (Rousseau)


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

La meilleure fa&#231;on de recouvrer la libert&#233;, c'est de rompre les chaines qui blessent le c&#339;ur et de mettre un terme &#224; son tourment.
(Ovide)


----------



## Malkovitch (8 Septembre 2007)

"Le type qui a dit ça avait raison : si vous voulez avoir un ami à Washington, achetez un chien."

_George.W.Bush_


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2007)

"Chaque ann&#233;e, ce jour, je regarde avec grand plaisir le second volet du seigneur des anneaux !"

_r&#233;flexion pr&#234;t&#233;e &#224; Oussama Ben Laden_


----------



## da capo (12 Septembre 2007)

E´possible spostare gli oggetti col pensiero? Sí, vabbé. Ma poi rimettili a posto.

_Anonyme - GreenMilk_​


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Septembre 2007)

Il en va du repassage comme du sexe, je ne pratique pas.​
MacGéen qui préfère rester sous le couvercle de l'anonymat​


----------



## alèm (17 Septembre 2007)

_Je repasse super bien et je ne laisse jamais une de mes petites amies repasser à ma place._
alèm, in Mémoires d'un grand méchant modérateur ​


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2007)

_Une grande rigueur, un sens aigu des responsabilités et des qualités sincères me donnent d'autant plus envie de vous proposer ces atouts.
_

Candidat à l'expression alambiquée - 2007​


----------



## Captain_X (17 Septembre 2007)

_Mal dormi, mauvaise journ&#233;e, vie de con_

il est des citations qui se suffisent &#224; elles m&#234;mes​


----------



## da capo (19 Septembre 2007)

_Dans l'eau de la claire fontaine
Elle se baignait toute nue
Une saute de vent soudaine
&#8230;_


----------



## Captain_X (20 Septembre 2007)

_...affolait sa chevelure d'ing&#233;nue.

Et moi cach&#233; dans ce buisson
de ce spectacle ne perdant miettes
les yeux mouill&#233;s par l'&#233;motion
m'emplissait d'une joie muette_


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

_appliqu&#233;e le jeunette lavait
et son corps et ses yeux embrum&#233;s :
son amant, son coeur envol&#233;
&#224; quiconque elle aurait pu se donner_


----------



## Captain_X (20 Septembre 2007)

_Ma pupille absente noy&#233;e par tant d'absynthe
je ne sais discern&#233; songe et r&#233;alit&#233;.
Puis l'eau, doucement se teinte
des reflets embras&#233;s de mon cerveau brul&#233;_


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

_au spectacle la venus invitait
quand de face, quand de dos.
Au passant elle arracha un oh
satisfait oui, satisfait_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

Une tite info sur l'auteur sioupl&#233; ? C'est pour les incultes comme moi, et en plus, c'est un peu le but du sujet&#8230;

Merci


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> _Dans l'eau de la claire fontaine
> Elle se baignait toute nue
> Une saute de vent soudaine
> _



Ici, c'est Brassens. (Dans l'eau de la claire fontaine)

La suite, c'est Capi et moi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2007)

C'est plut&#244;t joli en tout cas&#8230; mais vous savez ce que je suis oblig&#233; de vous dire n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4411078 a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt joli en tout cas mais vous savez ce que je suis obligé de vous dire n'est-ce pas ?



Non, du tout.

Mais à la réflexion, je crois qu'on va devoir aller jouer ailleurs, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Captain_X (20 Septembre 2007)

alea jacta est

_Caesar Julius_​


----------



## da capo (20 Septembre 2007)

morituri te salutant
quelques gladiateurs apeurés​


----------



## teo (20 Septembre 2007)

_Genève, 28 mai 2004
()
Oui, mon cher Jean-Luc on se doit de vivre, de peindre le bonheur, de malaxer la pâte du désir, d'effeuiller le plaisir. Il y a trop d'horreur et de souffrance autour de nous, il faut se garder intact, pur, ébloui, ravi, et laisser fondre et rayonner autour de nous cette substance de douceur dont le monde est privé ! On ne peut pas, ENCORE, s'ajouter à cette destruction, à toutes ces douleurs, ces déchirures de guerre? Il faut voler, scintiller comme des papillons moirés de poudre d'or, loin des chrysalides décomposées._
()

*Grisélidis Réal*
_Les Sphynx_ (Lettres à Jean-Luc Hennig)


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Septembre 2007)

"Je vois pas pourquoi ils devraient se taire. Pour une fois."

Moi, au Chat. ​


----------



## Captain_X (20 Septembre 2007)

_De tout ceux qui n'ont rien &#224; dire, les plus agr&#233;ables sont ceux qui se taisent _

Pierre Desproges​


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Genève, 28 mai 2004
> ()
> Oui, mon cher Jean-Luc on se doit de vivre, de peindre le bonheur, de malaxer la pâte du désir, d'effeuiller le plaisir. Il y a trop d'horreur et de souffrance autour de nous, il faut se garder intact, pur, ébloui, ravi, et laisser fondre et rayonner autour de nous cette substance de douceur dont le monde est privé ! On ne peut pas, ENCORE, s'ajouter à cette destruction, à toutes ces douleurs, ces déchirures de guerre? Il faut voler, scintiller comme des papillons moirés de poudre d'or, loin des chrysalides décomposées._
> ()
> ...



Là, je n'ai rien à citer de JL

J'aurais bien voulu, _Morgue_

Mais perdu dans ma bibliothèque

Merci teo


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Septembre 2007)

« Il faut se rendre libre de toutes les préoccupations et tu ten rendras libre si tu accomplis chaque action de ta vie comme si cétait la dernière » (Marc-Aurèle, _Pensées_, II)


----------



## raphpascual (21 Septembre 2007)

&#171; Une femme sans parfum est une femme sans avenir &#187; (Coco Chanel)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

"Mais qu'est ce qu'ils croivent tous, que quand une fille pete ca sent la rose ?!!!"

Une copine de la cite​


----------



## kisbizz (23 Septembre 2007)

Avant d'entreprendre de se marier, on devrait exiger le devis du divorce.



                                                                                [Patrick Sébastien]


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2007)

avant que je me mette le doigts dans le cul, j'aurais d&#251; penser au moment ou j'allais le ressortir

p. s&#233;bastien


----------



## raphpascual (23 Septembre 2007)

&#171; Il est plus facile de se gratter le cul que le coeur &#187; (Francis Picabia)


----------



## Captain_X (24 Septembre 2007)

_"Eduquer les imb&#233;ciles est beaucoup plus compliqu&#233; que d'ab&#233;tir les intellos, le nivellement par le bas, c'est la base de la soci&#233;t&#233; actuelle"_

Surement quand j'&#233;tais aux toilettes, lieux de pr&#233;dilection pour penser &#224; mes contemporains​


----------



## kisbizz (24 Septembre 2007)

L'argent ne vous fait pas d'amis. Il vous donne seulement des ennemis de meilleure qualité.


                                                                                              [Noël Coward]


----------



## teo (26 Septembre 2007)

_Prends un si&#232;ge, Cinna, et assieds-toi par terre
Et, si tu veux parler, commence par te taire_


_*Cinna*, ou La cl&#233;mence d'Auguste*_, acte IV, sc&#232;ne 2 , de *Corneille***


_* non, pas le marchand de meubles _
_ ** non, pas le chanteur_​


----------



## Grug (26 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Prends un siège, Cinna, et assieds-toi par terre
> Et, si tu veux parler, commence par te taire_
> 
> 
> ...


Tout le monde savait que c'était impossible. Un imbécile est venu qui ne le savait pas. Et il l'a fait.

Marcel Pagnol.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Prends un siège, Cinna, et assieds-toi par terre
> Et, si tu veux parler, commence par te taire_
> 
> 
> _*Cinna*, ou La clémence d'Auguste*_, acte IV, scène 2 , de *Corneille***​




Dans la même veine, quoi qu'un peu moins prestigieux point de vue auteur :

"Tais toi quand tu parles, et mange pas la bouche pleine !


_ma grand-mère_​


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Septembre 2007)

"Comme le chien de monsieur Jean de Nivelle 
Tu ne viens jamais à moi quand je t'appelle
Qu'importe le temps
Qu'emporte le vent
Mieux vaut ton absence
Que ton inconséquence"​
S. Gainsbourg​


----------



## Captain_X (26 Septembre 2007)

"mieux vaut un doigt dans le cul qu'un coup de pied dans la gueule" 

Rocco Siffredi​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Toi le frère que je n'ai jamais eu
Sais-tu si tu avais vécu
Ce que nous aurions fait ensemble
Un an après moi, tu serais né
Alors on n'se s'rait plus quittés
Comme des amis qui se ressemblent
On aurait appris l'argot par cur
J'aurais été ton professeur
A mon école buissonnière
Sur qu'un jour on se serait battu
Pour peu qu'alors on ait connu
Ensemble la même première

Mais tu n'es pas la
A qui la faute
Pas à mon père
Pas à ma mère
Tu aurais pu chanter cela

Toi le frère que je n'ai jamais eu
Si tu savais ce que j'ai bu
De mes chagrins en solitaire
Si tu m'avais pas fait faux bond
Tu aurais fini mes chansons
Je t'aurais appris à en faire
Si la vie s'était comportée mieux
Elle aurait divisé en deux
Les paires de gants, les paires de claques
Elle aurait surement partagé
Les mots d'amour et les pavés
Les filles et les coups de matraque

Mais tu n'es pas la
A qui la faute
Pas à mon père
Pas à ma mère
Tu aurais pu chanter cela

Toi le frère que je n'aurais jamais
Je suis moins seul de t'avoir fait
Pour un instant, pour une fille
Je t'ai dérangé, tu me pardonnes
Ici quand tout vous abandonne
On se fabrique une familleMaxime Leforestier​


----------



## tirhum (27 Septembre 2007)

...

Moi aussi...
Moi aussi
J'arrive en fuyant
Je suis encore
Loin devant
Si la ville me cache
On ne me trouvera pas
Je ne sais pas qui
Je ne sais plus quoi

...


_Lhasa (The Living Road)_


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2007)

Azzurro
Il pomeriggio e' sempre azzurro
E lungo per me
Mi accorgo
Di non avere
Piu' risorse senza di te
E allora
Io quasi quasi prendo il treno
E vengo vengo da te
Il treno dei desideri
Dei miei pensieri
All'incontrario va...


Adriano Celentano - 1968​


----------



## IP (27 Septembre 2007)

Si ce que veux dire n'est pas plus beau que le silence, alors ; tait toi !

Proverbe arabe​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Ho! Hé!
Hissez le drapeau noir !
Les shériff​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

IP a dit:


> Si ce que veux dire n'est pas plus beau que le silence, alors ; tait toi !
> 
> Proverbe arabe​


Y'a pas beaucoup d'Arabes par ici


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Y'a pas beaucoup d'Arabes par ici


Parole,
parole
parole...
Dalida​


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2007)

_Mouloud au ski, tu nous manques
__Le Gognol et alèm un lundi soir à la Flêche d'Or
_​


----------



## kisbizz (27 Septembre 2007)

L' expérience est le nom que chacun donne a ses erreurs.

Oscar Wilde​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2007)

Hey honey!
Take a walk on the Wilde side
(tou toulou toulou toutouloutou toulou toulou toutouloutouuuuuuuu)
Lou Reed​


----------



## Captain_X (27 Septembre 2007)

'les polygames savent &#233;plucher plusieurs oignons en m&#234;me temps"

un cuisiner polygamme​


----------



## da capo (27 Septembre 2007)

Chi non lavora non fa l'amore

Adriano Celentano - San Remo - 1968​


----------



## Craquounette (27 Septembre 2007)

...
.
Si tout est moyen
Si la vie est un film de rien
Ce passage-là était vraiment bien
Ce passage-là était bien
.
...

Alain Souchon​


----------



## Captain_X (28 Septembre 2007)

[...]
it was cold and it rained so I felt like an actor
And I thought of Ma and I wanted to get back there
Your face, your race, the way that you talk
I kiss you, you're beautiful, I want you to walk
[...]

*D. Bowie*​


----------



## dool (28 Septembre 2007)

"De la musique avant toute chose et pour cela préfère l'Impair"

P. Verlaine​


----------



## Captain_X (28 Septembre 2007)

Je suis le Ténébreux, - le Veuf, - l'Inconsolé,
Le Prince d'Aquitaine à la Tour abolie :
Ma seule Etoile est morte, - et mon luth constellé
Porte le Soleil noir de la Mélancolie.

Dans la nuit du Tombeau, Toi qui m'as consolé,
Rends-moi le Pausilippe et la mer d'Italie,
La fleur qui plaisait tant à mon coeur désolé,
Et la treille où le Pampre à la Rose s'allie.

Suis-je Amour ou Phébus ?... Lusignan ou Biron ?
Mon front est rouge encor du baiser de la Reine ;
J'ai rêvé dans la Grotte où nage la sirène...

Et j'ai deux fois vainqueur traversé l'Achéron :
Modulant tour à tour sur la lyre d'Orphée
Les soupirs de la Sainte et les cris de la Fée. 

G.N​


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Septembre 2007)

"La maladie est à la fois le scandale de la vie et ce par quoi nous prenons le plus 
souvent conscience de ce quest la vie, les corps bien portants nayant pas 
plus dhistoire que les peuples heureux."

M. Milner.


----------



## kisbizz (29 Septembre 2007)

Jai toujours rêvé dun ordinateur qui soit aussi facile à utiliser quun téléphone. 
Mon rêve sest réalisé : je ne sais plus comment utiliser mon téléphone.


[Bjarne Stroustrup]​


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Septembre 2007)

pathei mathos

Eschyle​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Fraîcheur de vivre ! 

Hollywood Chewing-Gum©​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> Dans la nuit du Tombeau, Toi qui m'as consolé,
> Rends-moi le Pausilippe et la mer d'Italie,
> La fleur qui plaisait tant à mon coeur désolé,
> Et la treille où le Pampre à la Rose s'allie.


J'aurais pu tuer pour écrire un quatrain moins beau.


----------



## da capo (2 Octobre 2007)

Cest un combat de rester en contact avec la stupidité ordinaire de la vie américaine

Matt Groening : créateur des Simpsons et pas peu fier de lui​


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'aurais pu tuer pour écrire un quatrain moins beau.



"Ses sublimes poèmes des Chimères qui sont au sommet de tout ce que l'homme ait jamais écrit et pensé".


Antonin Artaud​


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Octobre 2007)

Et tu chantes chantes chantes ce refrain qui te plaît
Et tu tapes tapes tapes c'est ta façon d'aimer
Ce rythme qui t'entraîne jusqu'au bout de la nuit
Réveille en toi le tourbillon d'un vent de folie.

D.D.S​


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Et tu chantes chantes chantes ce refrain qui te plaît
> Et tu tapes tapes tapes c'est ta façon d'aimer
> Ce rythme qui t'entraîne jusqu'au bout de la nuit
> Réveille en toi le tourbillon d'un vent de folie.
> ...



t'as piraté mon iTunes? :mouais: :afraid: :rateau:


----------



## Captain_X (2 Octobre 2007)

_"Naufrage virtuose
D'un amour clandestin
Dans la métamorphose
Des embruns souterrains,
Tu jaillis ruisselant
D'une vague utérine
Sur ce ventre brûlant
De tendresse féminine"_

H.F.T - Septembre Rose​


----------



## Pooley (2 Octobre 2007)

_je mets les pieds o&#249; je veux, et c'est souvent dans la gueule_

_Chuck Norris​_


----------



## Lastrada (3 Octobre 2007)

Parfois la vie est difficile et injuste, mais il faut garder le sourire.


MB


----------



## Captain_X (3 Octobre 2007)

_Pour la sépulture anonyme
Que tu fis à Monsieur Mozart
Sans croix ni rien sauf pour la frime
Un chien, croque-mort du hasard
Pour les poètes que tu glisses
Au chevet des adolescents
Quand poussent dans l'ombre complice
Des fleurs du mal de dix-sept ans_

L. Ferré​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Ah ! tu m'énerv's, Ah ! c'en est trop
Tiens : pan pan pan boum, toc il tombe
Ell' l'a tué à coup d'marteau
Et l'on a fait graver dessus sa tombe
" II voulait jouer de l'hélicon
Pon pon pon pon
Con "

Bobby Lapointe - L'hélicon​


----------



## kisbizz (3 Octobre 2007)

Etre le premier amant d'une femme ne signifie rien ; il faut être son dernier amant ; tout est là.
[Maurice Donnay]​


----------



## alèm (3 Octobre 2007)

être le premier donne le droit à une certaine gratitude, surtout si t'es pas comme Amok
macinside dans ses mémoires courtes​


----------



## kisbizz (3 Octobre 2007)

La modestie. Elle a le mérite de n'être qu'un constat qui fait échec aux prétentions et aux prétentieux.
[Robert Blondin]​


----------



## katelijn (3 Octobre 2007)

Le Coche et la Mouche
Dans un chemin montant, sablonneux, malaisé,
Et de tous les côtés au Soleil exposé,
Six forts chevaux tiraient un Coche.
Femmes, Moine, vieillards, tout était descendu.
L'attelage suait, soufflait, était rendu.
Une Mouche survient, et des chevaux s'approche ;
Prétend les animer par son bourdonnement ;
Pique l'un, pique l'autre, et pense à tout moment
Qu'elle fait aller la machine,
S'assied sur le timon, sur le nez du Cocher ;
Aussitôt que le char chemine,
Et qu'elle voit les gens marcher,
Elle s'en attribue uniquement la gloire ;
Va, vient, fait l'empressée ; il semble que ce soit
Un Sergent de bataille allant en chaque endroit
Faire avancer ses gens, et hâter la victoire.
La Mouche en ce commun besoin
Se plaint qu'elle agit seule, et qu'elle a tout le soin ;
Qu'aucun n'aide aux chevaux à se tirer d'affaire.
Le Moine disait son Bréviaire ;
Il prenait bien son temps ! une femme chantait ;
C'était bien de chansons qu'alors il s'agissait !
Dame Mouche s'en va chanter à leurs oreilles,
Et fait cent sottises pareilles.
Après bien du travail le Coche arrive au haut.
Respirons maintenant, dit la Mouche aussitôt :
J'ai tant fait que nos gens sont enfin dans la plaine.
Ca, Messieurs les Chevaux, payez-moi de ma peine.
Ainsi certaines gens, faisant les empressés,
S'introduisent dans les affaires :
Ils font partout les nécessaires,
Et, partout importuns, devraient être chassés.

_La Fontaine_


----------



## mademoisellecha (5 Octobre 2007)

Ma mie de grâce ne mettons
Pas sous la gorge à Cupidon 
Sa propre flèche
Tant d'amoureux l'ont essayé
Et de leur bonheur ont payé ce sacrilège

J'ai l'honneur de ne pas te demander ta main,
Ne gravons pas nos noms au bas d'un parchemin.

_G. Brassens _​


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2007)

Un certain Blaise Pascal, etc ... Etc ...


_Jacques Pr&#233;vert (Paroles)_​

:love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Octobre 2007)

Bordeeeeeeeeeeel, y a plus d'eau chaude!

Nous tous.​


----------



## Pooley (5 Octobre 2007)

_Maitre Yoda devenait un peu trop puissant au gout de Chuck Norris. Depuis il est petit, vert, laid et tout ridé, et ne maitrise plus les bases grammaticales essentielles à la construction d'une phrase._

quelqu'un sur chucknorrisfacts.fr​


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> _Maitre Yoda devenait un peu trop puissant au gout de Chuck Norris. Depuis il est petit, vert, laid et tout ridé, et ne maitrise plus les bases grammaticales essentielles à la construction d'une phrase._
> quelqu'un sur chucknorrisfacts.fr




Va demander à Mr Norris s'il sait faire une division et puis on verra après....non mais...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> _Maitre Yoda devenait un peu trop puissant au gout de Chuck Norris. Depuis il est petit, vert, laid et tout ridé, et ne maitrise plus les bases grammaticales essentielles à la construction d'une phrase._
> 
> quelqu'un sur chucknorrisfacts.fr​



Ce site n'est qu'un immense tissus de mensonges, la preuve, voyez ce que j'y ai lu :



> Quand Chuck Norris utilise Windows, il ne plante pas.



Comme si quelquechose ou quelqu'un pouvait empêcher Windows de planter


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2007)

My name is Mud
Not to be confused with Bill or Jack or Pete or Denis.
My name is Mud and it always been...
'cause I'm the most boring sonabitch you've ever seen.
...

*Primus (Pork soda)*


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce site n'est qu'un immense tissus de mensonges, la preuve, voyez ce que j'y ai lu :
> 
> Quand Chuck Norris utilise Windows, il ne plante pas.
> 
> Comme si quelquechose ou quelqu'un pouvait emp&#234;cher Windows de planter



T'as rien compris ! C'est Chuck Norris qui ne plante pas , pas Windows . Peut-&#234;tre en patit-il, mais de toutes fa&#231;ons, _Passe encore de p&#226;tir, mais planter &#224; cet &#226;ge ! 


_D'accord, il se fait tard....:rose:


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2007)

J'ai longé ton corps
Epousé ses méandres
Je me suis emporté(e)
Transporté(e)
Par delà les abysses
Par dessus les vergers
Délaissant les grands axes
J'ai pris la contre-allée

_ Bashung & Fauque._



 (J'aurais voulu être une artiste aussi.. et transformer le laid en beau, mais c'est comment qu'on freine ? )


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2007)

tiens, on a écouté la même chanson toute la journée prends la contre-allée ma chérie

alèm à mado​


----------



## kisbizz (5 Octobre 2007)

_Personne n'est jeune après quarante ans mais on peut être irrésistible à tout âge.

_


[Coco Chanel]​


----------



## da capo (5 Octobre 2007)

Leur rencontre &#233;tait embarrassante.

Elle &#233;tait timide, t&#234;te baiss&#233;e,
lui donnant une chance de s'approcher.
Mais il avait trop peur pour le faire.

Elle s'&#233;tait d&#233;tourn&#233;e et &#233;tait partie.


_In the mood for love_​


----------



## raphpascual (5 Octobre 2007)

- Qu'est ce que c'est ?
- Une lampe bleue...
- Et ca fait quoi ?
- Du bleu.

(Sylvester Stallone in Rambo III)


----------



## Captain_X (6 Octobre 2007)

_Au fil de l'eau les jours s'en vont
un jour un autre et la semaine
doux noyés au fil de la Seine
je suis le badaud sur le pont.

Je suis le noyé vagabond
le jour de l'An Noël emmène
au fil de l'eau les jours s'en vont
un jour un autre et la semaine.

Crachons dans l'eau pour voir le rond
pleurons ta jeunesse lointaine
coeur fou qui court la prétentaine
l'eau ne revoit jamais l'amont_

Pierre Ferrari​


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2007)

Si vous êtes affligée d'un visage ingrat,
ne vous allongez pas sottement sur le dos.

Présentez, d'entrée, votre cul.

petit manuel d'éducation lubrique​


----------



## mado (6 Octobre 2007)

Le gribouilleur​


----------



## da capo (6 Octobre 2007)

*Il n'y a pas un millimètre au monde qui ne soit savoureux.*
_Jean Giono​_


----------



## Muludovski (6 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _Mouloud au ski, tu nous manques
> __Le Gognol et alèm un lundi soir à la Flêche d'Or
> _​



Guuuuuuuuuuuuuu???


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2007)

ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssss !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (6 Octobre 2007)

*"LE PIPI C'EST PAS GRAVE !!!"*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2007)

Le caca non plus, note&#8230;

Moi


----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Octobre 2007)

*"CCCCHHHAABAAALLLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*











Thierry Lacroix ​


----------



## kisbizz (6 Octobre 2007)

......c'est bon, maintenant je sais quoi faire:
te trouver  une connexion sur ton second  mac 


vousti​


----------



## vousti (6 Octobre 2007)

n même temps quand on paramètre mal sa boitavit  ça peux pas marcher:rateau: :rateau: 


mé bon  on y arrive dans l'heur e à se connecter naméo


----------



## kisbizz (6 Octobre 2007)

La plus sûre manière de paralyser l'individu est de lui faire croire qu'il peut embrasser l'univers d'un clin d'oeil.


[Jean-Edern Hallier]​


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2007)

Ou tu le suces : il a pas l'air con&#8230;


----------



## vousti (7 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ou tu le suces : il a pas l'air con



:love: :love: :love: tout ça parce que je lui ai connecté son deuxième mac:king: :king: :king: 

ben je veux bien avoir l'air con alors


----------



## raphpascual (7 Octobre 2007)

"L' humanit&#233; se reproduit par le bouche &#224; oreille"

(jes&#233;paki &#224; la radio)


----------



## kisbizz (7 Octobre 2007)

_Ne faites jamais l'amour le samedi soir, car s'il pleut le dimanche, vous ne saurez plus quoi faire.
_
[Sacha Guitry]​


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Octobre 2007)

"Le soleil ni la mort ne se peuvent regarder fixement"  (La Rochefoucauld, _Maximes_)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2007)

_Do you see this? Look on her, look, her lips, 
Look there, look there!_


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2007)

_Eine Symphonie Des Grauens_ par The Monochrome Set : 


_     Im dead and dank and rotten
My arms are wrapped in cotton
My corpse loves you, lets marry

(Get smart, once)    Every night at sleepy time
(Get smart, twice)    I hang my skin out on the line
(Get smart, sing)     Oh, darling, would you be, be mine

Im in love, I think Im in love    ]
Im in love, I think Im in love    ]
Im in love, I think Im in love    ]
ahahahaha ] (Chorus)

Im caught in a mesh of veins
My fingers and flesh and brains
My skull gives head, so lets wed

(Get smart, once)    Every night when all alone
(Get smart, twice)    I drape my flesh around the phone
(Get smart, pray)     Oh, darling, would you be my own


(Chorus)

Dont cry, beautiful, its just a phase
To the father and the son and the holy ghost
I chant and I pray, I love

You know, God works in mysterious ways
To the father and the son and the holy ghost
I sing and I pray, I love

Im soft and slightly stinking
My arms are small and shrinking
My lips kiss dirt, oh, lets flirt

(Get smart, once)    Every night at half past one
(Get smart, twice)    Theres a little taste of things in come
(Get smart, chant)     Oh, darling, can I be your son

(Chorus)

Dont scream, baby, its just a coma
To the father and the son and the holy ghost
I chant and I pray, I love

You go to heaven, I go to Roma
To the father and the son and the holy ghost
I sing and I pray, I love_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2007)

_"Vas y, arrête !"_
Wesh' - 2007 BC.​


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2007)

Ils ont dit : "Il faut mettre un frein &#224; l'immobilisme" !  Si quelqu'un a un vieux frein, m&#234;me rong&#233;, qu'il n'h&#233;site pas, qu'il le dise 

Coluche


----------



## JPTK (8 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Le caca non plus, note
> 
> Moi




*"PEINE DE MORT POUR LE CACA !!"*













promis c'est la dernière... :rose:


----------



## vousti (8 Octobre 2007)

les querelles ne dureraient pas longtemps si le tort n'était que d'un seul coté.


----------



## Pooley (8 Octobre 2007)

la violence résoud tout! _face à plus faible que soit_


----------



## raphpascual (8 Octobre 2007)

Ha! c'est bien v'rai ca! (m&#232;re Denis)


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Octobre 2007)

- J'sais pas ce qui me retient de te casser la gueule
- la trouille peut-&#234;tre
- ouais, &#231;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a.


----------



## Pooley (8 Octobre 2007)

quand les types de 130 Kilos parlent, ceux de 70 écoutent  

michel audiard​


----------



## teo (8 Octobre 2007)

_Je suis irrité que Paul soit là_


* _Subjonctif_

*La conjugaison pour tous / Bescherelle*,
in _Les valeurs des formes verbales_
pp.158-159
(Ed. Hatier 1997)

​


----------



## Bassman (8 Octobre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> quand les types de 130 Kilos parlent, ceux de 70 écoutent
> 
> michel audiard​


2 intellectuels assis vont moins loin qu'un con qui marche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> - J'sais pas ce qui me retient de te casser la gueule
> - la trouille peut-être
> - ouais, ça doit être ça.





Pooley a dit:


> quand les types de 130 Kilos parlent, ceux de 70 écoutent
> 
> michel audiard​



Dans la même veine : "On ne va pas se battre entre frères ... Surtout si certains frères sont plus forts que d'autres !"

_René Goscinny (Astérix et le chaudron)_​


----------



## macaronique (8 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _Im dead and dank and rotten_
> _My arms are wrapped in cotton_
> _My corpse loves you, lets marry_


Tant qu'on y est... un extrait de Dear Departed par Kathy Mar :​ 

And now some drunken sailor has decided to get fresh,
In spite of my protruding bones and decomposing flesh.
I lie there, only watching, as I often did in life.
But to him my unresponsiveness makes me the perfect wife.

And it was just my luck some weirdo would choose me for the one.
He digs me up each evening long enough to have his fun


----------



## Pooley (8 Octobre 2007)

les cons &#231;a ose tout, c'est m&#234;me &#224; &#231;a qu'on les reconnait.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

Tu m'&#233;tonnes !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes !!!


Tu trouves aussi que son post ne manque pas d'audace ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a me fait penser surtout &#224; une autre citation qui pr&#233;sume que ce pauvre jeune homme n'a pas fini de tourner


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça me fait penser surtout à une autre citation qui présume que ce pauvre jeune homme n'a pas fini de tourner


Du même auteur, si je ne m'abuse.


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2007)

_ce que j'aime en artaud, c'est la camisol que mon frère tourne et retourne d'un sourire.

_ _ alèm dans "la terre des draps"
_​


----------



## Pooley (9 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Du même auteur, si je ne m'abuse.



tout à fait thierry

_dixit jean michel larqué​_
Michel, si tu nous entend


----------



## Captain_X (9 Octobre 2007)

on a le droit de pleurer ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Qui sème le vent, récolte des voix. 

Xavier Alonso, _Rédacteur en chef adjoint de 24 heures_​


----------



## Captain_X (9 Octobre 2007)

_Alonso balmasquez ?_

une lolita &#224; un grand danseur de tango argentin​


----------



## kisbizz (9 Octobre 2007)

Il ne faut pas avoir peur du bonheur. C'est seulement un bon moment à passer.

_[Romain Gary]​_


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2007)

Je veux te voir
Dans un film pornographique
En action avec ta ****
Forme patatoes ou bien frites
Pour tout savoir
Sur ton anatomie
Sur ton cousin Teki
Et vos accessoires fetiches

Y.​


----------



## kisbizz (9 Octobre 2007)

_Lors dune dispute conjugale, la seule personne qui écoute attentivement la version de chaque époux, cest le locataire de lappartement contigu._


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2007)

Il n'y a rien de pire qu'un mariage heureux. Pas le moindre espoir de divorce...


----------



## Captain_X (10 Octobre 2007)

_En amour, y'en a toujours un qui est triste et un qui s'emmerde_


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Octobre 2007)

"Il est toujours très important de citer ses sources. "

M.G, maître-assistante en formation académique​


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Octobre 2007)

Quel est le pire cadeau qu'on puisse faire à un homme qui vous a pris votre femme?





La lui laisser... 

:rateau:


----------



## sundance (10 Octobre 2007)

Dans un couple, l'un au moins doit être fidèle, de préférence l'autre.
[Marcel Achard]	

Il y a dans la fidélité de la paresse, de la peur, du calcul, du pacifisme, de la fatigue et quelquefois de la fidélité.	
[Etienne Rey]	

Une alliance ne protège qu'un seul doigt.	
[Groucho Marx]


----------



## mademoisellecha (10 Octobre 2007)

oulllllaaa... ça fait beaucoup... j'en connais un qu'a quequ'chose à s'reprocher...


----------



## da capo (10 Octobre 2007)

Les moments d'extase vous font les yeux noy&#233;s et la bouche b&#233;e des grands imb&#233;ciles ?

Recouvrez votre t&#234;te d'un drap.


petit manuel d'&#233;ducation lubrique​


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Octobre 2007)

"t'es trop moche, avec ton look de ********, grosse vache"

S., 100 fois banni​


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2007)

Une femme mariée à un homme qui la trompe avec la femme de son amant, laquelle trompe son mari avec le sien et qui en est réduite à tromper son amant avec celui de sa femme parce que son amant est son mari et que la femme de son époux est la maîtresse d'un homme déshonoré par l'amant d'une femme dont le mari trompe sa maîtresse avec la femme de son amant ne sait plus où elle en est ni ce qu'elle doit faire pour ne pas compliquer encore une situation qui l'est déjà suffisamment comme ça.

_Pierre Dac_​


----------



## kisbizz (11 Octobre 2007)

Quand une jolie femme se marie, elle échange les attentions de beaucoup contre l'inattention d'un seul.



_Helen Rowland​_


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2007)

Bats ta femme tous les jours, m&#234;me si tu ne sais pas pourquoi, elle, elle le sait ! 

Lao Tseu


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

_tu confonds avec Emiliano Zapata ! 



  
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _tu confonds avec Emiliano Zapata !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, je connaissait pas cette citation, elle est de qui ? 


Sinon, pour la mienne, elle est souvent aussi attribuée à Confucius


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2007)

ouais, je vois plutot un sale con d'occidental ou un macho mediterran&#233;en&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2007)

Se marier, c'est ne plus faire qu'un. Le problème c'est de savoir lequel...


----------



## monoeil (11 Octobre 2007)

La bigamie, c'est avoir deux femmes. Quand on en a qu'une c'est de la monotonie.
Coluche


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

Pour un bon fonctionnnemant, l&#8217;instal d&#8217;un micro-ordinateur n&#233;ssessite absolumant une truc plat dessous.
_
Macinside expliquant des choses chez Macbidouille_


----------



## kisbizz (11 Octobre 2007)

_Une excellente maîtresse, c'est une épouse manquée... Mais une bonne épouse n'est qu'une maîtresse ratée !
_



Henri Jeanson​


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Octobre 2007)

Ne couchez jamais avec quelquun de plus dingue que vous.
*Sonnyboy*​


----------



## Pooley (11 Octobre 2007)

trop tard


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2007)

serpilli&#232;re !

l'entraineur au volley​


----------



## kisbizz (11 Octobre 2007)

_l faut toujours bien faire ce qu'on fait, même une folie.
_


[Honoré de Balzac]​


----------



## da capo (12 Octobre 2007)

_Tu joues volontiers la bête humaine, sous l'apparence préférée du porc, animal rassembleur des fonctions les plus basses, fouisseur de merde, bouffeur du tout-venant (parfois même de sa progéniture), actif grogneur, garant de prospérité, médiateur carnavalesque et toujours sale comme lui. Ce cochon qui sommeille en chacun de nous, tu le libères et avec lui ton propre corps, ainsi réhabilité. Que penses-tu de cette censure du corps gouvernant nos sociétés aseptisées ?
_


[Jean-Pierre Verheggen]​


----------



## Captain_X (12 Octobre 2007)

_Dans une soci&#233;t&#233; o&#249; les gens ont plus ou moins ce qu'ils veulent sexuellement, il devient difficile de les motiver &#224; acheter des r&#233;frig&#233;rateurs et des voitures._

W.S. Burroughs​


----------



## monoeil (12 Octobre 2007)

J'ai un frigo, une auto, pas de bimbo. Je m'inquiète.
un con sommatiseur​


----------



## kisbizz (12 Octobre 2007)

Quelquefois, je me demande si les hommes et les femmes sont faits pour vivre ensemble. 
Peut-être qu'ils devraient se contenter d'être voisins et de se rendre visite de temps à autre.


Katharine Hepburn​


----------



## mademoisellecha (13 Octobre 2007)

"Dans ma table de nuit y'a plus d'capotes mais d'l'aspirine, y'a une fille qu'habite chez moi... y'a aussi des bougies contre l'odeur d'la nicotine, y'a une FILLE qu'habite chez moi !  Y'a des détails qui trompent pas... Y'a un vrai rideau, c'est plus un drap cloué sur la f'nêtre ! ...mais qu'est ce que c'est que c'est que ça mon dieu mais :affraid: ... mais c'est une plante verte AHH :affraid: " 
_

On dirait que j'suis plus célibataire, la coupable jla tiens, elle est d'vant moi, l'étau s'resserre... accrochée au téléphone, assise en tailleur, dans une jolie robe à fleurs une fille me dit "arrête ton cinéma... et le loyer, j'le paye autant qu'toi." 

__Bénabar _​


----------



## mademoisellecha (13 Octobre 2007)

"mais mais... mais y'a un cheveu dans ton lavabo !! :affraid: 
...mais tu te rends compte?? ...un cheveu dans le lavabo... mais c'est la liberté!!!!!" 
*
**Romain T. *​


----------



## da capo (13 Octobre 2007)

On peut lui faire n'importe quoi elle s'en fout.
Elle griffe pas, elle mord pas, elle écarte. Tranquille.
Et elle attend, en comptant les mouches au plafond.
Merde alors, quoi ! Merde !

Qu'est-ce que tu nous les brises ? T'es pas heureux ? T'as pas eu c'que tu voulais ?

Oh, oh, autant se taper un bout de mou !

*Les valseuses
*​


----------



## teo (13 Octobre 2007)

*Bien faire apparaître l'adresse de paiement devant la fenêtre, merci*

_Enveloppe-réponse Taxe foncière, Automne 2007_​

Note perso: ne pas oublier de poster le courrier


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Octobre 2007)

"Cours, camarade, le vieux monde est derrière toi"  (René Viénet,  _La dialectique peut-elle casser des briques ?_)


----------



## Captain_X (13 Octobre 2007)

_Il a du lui faire des trucs qu'on connait pas....
- impossible on connait tous les trucs..._

Les valseuses (plus loin dans le film)​


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2007)

&#171; Celui qui a de l'empathie envers moi se tape une sacr&#233;e gueule de bois &#187;


----------



## kisbizz (13 Octobre 2007)

_Le farniente est une merveilleuse occupation. 
Dommage quil faille y renoncer pendant les vacances, lessentiel étant alors de faire quelque chose.
_
[Pierre Daninos]​


----------



## Captain_X (14 Octobre 2007)

_Tous les matins, j'&#233;coute le "God Save The Queen" lors de mon accession au tr&#244;ne_


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Octobre 2007)

"Tu ressembles à Gael García Bernal."

Fred​

À suivre...


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2007)

Tu l'auras toujours ta belle gueule 
Tu l'auras ta superbe 
À défaut d'éloquence

_l'imprudence_​


----------



## Captain_X (14 Octobre 2007)

_You talkin' to me? 
You talkin' to me? 
You talkin' to me? 
Then who the hell else are you talking... you talking to me? 
Well I'm the only one here. Who the F*uck do you think you're talking to? Oh yeah? OK._

Travis Bickle​


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2007)

j'aimerais aimer aimer.

Bernardo Soãres
​


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2007)

Quand nous espionnons vilainement la beauté, un peu de notre regard reste collé sur elle.

Witold Gombrowicz
​


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2007)

&#8220;C'est la libert&#233;, dit la maitresse, elle est hivernale, et on ne peut pas la supporter longtemps. Il faut toujours se donner du mouvement, comme nous le faisons en ce moment, il faut danser dans la libert&#233;. Elle est froide et belle. Mais ne va pas t'en &#233;prendre ! Cela ne ferait que te rendre triste, car on ne peut s&#233;journer que des moments, pas plus, dans les r&#233;gions de la libert&#233;. Nous sommes d&#233;j&#224; rest&#233;s un peu trop longtemps. Regarde comme la piste sur laquelle nous glissons se d&#233;fait lentement. Maintenant si tu ouvres les yeux, tu pourras voir la libert&#233; mourir. Plus tard, tu assisteras encore plus d'une fois &#224; ce spectacle navrant.&#8220;

Robert Walser
​


----------



## da capo (14 Octobre 2007)

L'alcool. La vodka. Enivrante aventure. Aventure comme un alcool -un grand verre et puis un autre- mais cette so&#251;lerie &#233;tait une pente glissante, &#224; tout bout de champ on risquait la chute dans la salet&#233;, le d&#233;vergondage, la boue des sens. Mais comment ne pas boire ? La boisson &#233;tait devenue notre hygi&#232;ne, chacun buvait comme il pouvait, quand il pouvait, et moi aussi -j'essayais seulement de sauvegarder les restes de ma dignit&#233; en conservant dans ma beuverie l'air du savant qui poursuit ses recherches en d&#233;pit de tout, qui se saoule pour chercher. Je cherchais donc.

[Witold Gombrowicz - La Pornographie]​


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_"Tu                      me regardes, tu me regardes de tout près, tu me regardes                      de plus en plus près, nous jouons au cyclope, nos yeux                      grandissent, se rejoignent, se superposent, et les cyclopes                      se regardent, respirent confondus, les bouches se rencontrent,                      luttent tièdes avec leurs lèvres, appuyant à                      peine la langue sur les dents, jouant dans leur enceinte où                      va et vient un air pesant dans un silence et un parfum ancien.                      Alors mes mains s'enfoncent dans tes cheveux, caressent lentement                      la profondeur de tes cheveux, tandis que nous nous embrassons                      comme si nous avions la bouche pleine de fleurs ou de poissons,                      de mouvements vivants, de senteur profonde. Et si nous nous                      mordons, la douleur est douce et si nous sombrons dans nos                      haleines mêlées en une brève et terrible                      noyade, cette mort instantanée est belle. Et il y a                      une seule salive et une seule saveur de fruit mûr, et                      je te sens trembler contre moi comme une lune dans l'eau."_ [/FONT]

Julio Cortazar - Marelle
​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2007)

_"J'ai toujours dit que le rugby &#233;tait un sport de fiottes. La preuve: c'est les Anglais qui gagnent."_

Edith Cresson.


----------



## Captain_X (14 Octobre 2007)

_Le silence n'est un outil de terreur que pour les gens qui sont incapables de se taire parce qu'ils ont l'obsession de la parole... Ce sont d'ailleurs des gens dont on peut se passer._

W.S.B


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

_La liberté, c'est le pouvoir de dire que deux plus deux égal quatre._
Winston - _1984 - George Orwell_​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Il avait presque vingt ans.
Fallait, fallait voir
Sa gueule : c'était bouleversant.
Fallait voir pour croire,
A l'abri du grand soleil.
Je l'avais pas vu venir.
Ce gosse, c'était une merveille
De le voir sourire.

Voilà que, timidement,
Le Jésus me parle
De tout, de rien, de sa maman.
Tu parles, tu parles.
J'aime beaucoup les enfants.
J'ai l'esprit de famille
Mais j'ai dépassé le temps
De jouer aux billes.

Il avait presque vingt ans
Et la peau si douce.
J'ai cueilli du bout des dents
La fleur de sa bouche
Et j'ai feuilleté pour lui
Un livre d'images
Qu'était pas du tout écrit
Pour les enfants sages.

Tant de jours et tant de nuits.
Donne, mais je te donne,
Lui pour moi, et moi pour lui
Et nous pour personne
Mais il fallait bien qu'un jour,
Je perde mes charmes.
Devant son premier amour,
J'ai posé les armes.

Elle avait presque vingt ans.
Fallait, fallait voir
Sa gueule : c'était bouleversant.
Fallait voir pour croire
Ils avaient tous deux vingt ans
Vingt ans, le bel âge...

Barbara, _Le Bel âge_.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

_Tout a été dit cent fois
Et beaucoup mieux que par moi
Aussi quand j'écris ces vers
C'est que ça m'amuse
C'est que ça m'amuse
C'est que ça m'amuse et je vous chie au nez_


Vian​


----------



## Captain_X (14 Octobre 2007)

_L'argent ? Le principe est que si vous en avez, c'est que quelqu'un d'autre en a besoin._

W.S.B​


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2007)

Parlez moi d'amour,
redites moi des choses tendres..

J. Lenoir


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2007)

Mort : échéance de fin de moi.


----------



## kisbizz (15 Octobre 2007)

_ Le trop d'attention qu'on met à observer les défauts d'autrui fait qu'on meurt sans avoir eu le temps de connaître les siens.

_

Jean de La Bruyère​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> _Le trop d'attention qu'on met à observer les défauts d'autrui fait qu'on meurt sans avoir eu le temps de connaître les siens._
> 
> Jean de La Bruyère​


Sous la plume de l'auteur des _Caractères_, cette pensée ne manque pas de piquant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> l'auteur des _Caractères_



Tiens  Je croyais que c'était Gutemberg, ça  

:rateau:











Le suis déjà dehors


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens  Je croyais que c'&#233;tait Gutemberg, &#231;a
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> ...




_*Mouhahahahhaahahah *_

Benguilli​


----------



## kisbizz (16 Octobre 2007)

_Il n'y a rien pour faire naître l'amitié que de rompre le silence ensemble.
_

Claire de Lamirande​


----------



## sundance (16 Octobre 2007)

L'amour, la quête. Le mariage, la conquête. La nuit de noces, la ...quette. Le divorce, l'enquête. [Helen Rowland]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

_Voyez ?!_

Dame Paumier. Philo TS​


----------



## kisbizz (17 Octobre 2007)

_Faites l'amour le matin, et partez avec quelque chose de chaud dans le ventre.
_

R&#233;gis Hauser​


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

*m&#234;me cyniquement, &#231;a me choque&#8230; j'aurais bien aim&#233; que ces co.nnards restent dans leur trou&#8230;

* * al&#232;m le matin lisant un post citant un ex-chanteur de merde&#8230;

*​


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Octobre 2007)

Moi aussi j'aurais bien voulu. Mais depuis quelques jours, je peux plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4440477 a dit:
			
		

> Grosses conneries



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: m&#233;ssavapalat&#234;t?


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2007)

_tali-dadi-dalaaaa-....  ploum ploum..._
Anonyme commun​


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Octobre 2007)

J'ai voulu partager mon &#233;motion (bien entendu n&#233;gative, et je n'aurais normalement m&#234;me pas besoin de le souligner) par rapport &#224; ce texte en vous le faisant lire &#224; votre tour. Pardon.


----------



## Captain_X (17 Octobre 2007)

_Qui va piano, va fanculo_

flatterie transalpine &#224; l'encontre des lambins de passage​


----------



## kisbizz (17 Octobre 2007)

_ Le rire se termine vite. L&#8217;&#233;motion, on l&#8217;emm&#232;ne avec soi. 
C&#8217;est un peu pareil qu&#8217;entre faire l&#8217;amour et &#234;tre amoureux.
_

G&#233;rard Jugnot​


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Octobre 2007)

"La poésie est la nomination fondamentale de lêtre et de lessence de toutes choses - non pas un dire arbitraire, mais celui par lequel se trouve dabord mis à découvert tout ce quensuite nous débattons et traitons dans le langage quotidien. Cest la poésie qui commence par rendre possible le langage " (Heidegger)


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_&#8220;il n'est pas un moi, il n'est pas dix moi, moi est une position d'&#233;quilibre.&#8221;

Henri Michaux le Belge
_


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Octobre 2007)

Moi, cest la vodka, ça descend bien et ça remonte à laise. Cest comme la toundra entre les deux oreilles.

_ Jean-Bernard Pouy, spinoziste devant l'éternel_​


----------



## kisbizz (18 Octobre 2007)

_ Ne commence pas ta journée avec les blessures d'hier !
_

Phil Bosmans​


----------



## Captain_X (18 Octobre 2007)

_Ne commence pas ta journ&#233;e_


----------



## da capo (18 Octobre 2007)

A l'impossible je suis tenu

_Orph&#233;e - Jean Cocteau_​


----------



## Captain_X (18 Octobre 2007)

_Je veux tout et tout de suite_

Antigone - Anouilh​


----------



## Bassman (18 Octobre 2007)

A quelle heure on mange ?

Maurice DUPOND, concierge.​


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> A quelle heure on mange ?
> 
> Maurice DUPOND, concierge.​



Couacouacomékiki

Averell Dalton (pensant dire "cuando* se come aqui"), bandit.​




(*) Désolé pour les puristes, je n'ai pas le "a accent aigu" sur mon clavier.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2007)

Parc'qu'on sait jamaiiiiiiiiiiiis,
on regarde vers le hauuuuuuut
Christophe Mae, chanteur qui plait aux femmes​Et on marche dans la meeeeeeeeeerde,
un gros &#233;tron bien chauuuuuuuud​PonkHead (inspir&#233; par une vieille r&#233;ponse de PATOCHMAN)​


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas commode
D'être à la mode 
Quand on est bonne du Curé

Annie Cordy​


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) D&#233;sol&#233; pour les puristes, je n'ai pas le "a accent aigu" sur mon clavier.



&#225;h b&#225;h &#231;&#225; &#225;l&#243;rs ?

&#225;h b&#243;n&#8230;  p&#243;&#250;rt&#225;nt, j'&#225;&#250;r&#225;is bien cr&#250; v&#243;ir &#231;&#225; m&#243;&#225;&#225;&#225;&#225;&#8230;


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2007)

"je crois que j'aurais mieux fonctionn&#233; avec un paysage de campagne"
Patrick Modiano​
"et apr&#232;s on me dit que je suis un grand m&#233;lancolique&#8230; j'ai grandi dans la Somme&#8230;un mec de mon bled a &#233;crit Quai des Brumes quand m&#234;me"

Remi G.​


----------



## kisbizz (19 Octobre 2007)

_La nuit, toute chose prend sa forme et son vrai aspect. 
De même qu'on ne distingue que la nuit les étoiles du ciel, 
on aperçoit alors sur la terre bien des choses qu'on ne voit pas le jour.
_

Selma Lagerlof​


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Octobre 2007)

O&#249; courge? o&#249; morges? Dans quelle &#233;tag&#232;re? 

_Billy Boy p&#232;re_​
O&#249; cours-je, o&#249; mors-je, dans quel &#233;tat j'erre?
Ouais, bon ok, j'vais m'coucher :bebe:


----------



## vousti (20 Octobre 2007)

Il vaut mieux pr&#233;voir plus larche...que......heu.............que moins larche   



                                                                                                       mon chef:mouais:



&#8216;&#8216;N'accorde pas trop d'importance aux gens sur leur allure. Tu risquerais de prendre un &#226;ne pour un pur sang"


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2007)

Al&#232;m est un produit de la Somme, concept qui, math&#233;matiquement parlant, est de nature &#224; d&#233;stabiliser Rezba :rateau:

Moi​


----------



## da capo (20 Octobre 2007)

_Je te rends, amour, le pinceau que tu mas prêté, fais-le passer en des mains plus délicates; et toi, reste à jamais dans mon cur._

La Mettrie - l'art de jouir​


----------



## kanako (20 Octobre 2007)

_Avec un ciel si gris qu'il faut lui pardonner_
Brel​


----------



## kanako (20 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Parc'qu'on sait jamaiiiiiiiiiiiis,
> on regarde vers le hauuuuuuut
> Christophe Mae, chanteur qui plait aux femmes​Et on marche dans la meeeeeeeeeerde,
> un gros étron bien chauuuuuuuud​PonkHead (inspiré par une vieille réponse de PATOCHMAN)​



_À force de lever les yeux au ciel 
On marche dans la merde !_ 
Guérilla Poubelle, _la révolution pour les lâches_​


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Octobre 2007)

_"Y a un métro depuis la Suisse? J'ai peur en TGV..."

__Weboliver_​


----------



## Lastrada (21 Octobre 2007)

_(Devant son menu au restaurant, avec l'air embêté)_

- "L'onglet", euh, ..., c'est le sabot du boeuf ?


_(un peu plus tard, dans la converse )_


- Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce big mac ?!!

_(Encore plus tard ) _

-"Apollon", c'est pas le nom d'un programme spatial américain ?

Une inconnue​


----------



## Captain_X (21 Octobre 2007)

_"non mais c'est quoi ces &#233;luberlues"_

_"ils sont l&#233;germent foutiste au bureau"_

_"ca me retrousse le poils des trucs pareils, on a pas la m&#234;me logique"_


un coll&#232;gue​


----------



## cachou8723 (21 Octobre 2007)

_Ne dites pas à ma mère que je suis dans la pub, elle me croit pianiste dans un bordel.
_
*       [Jacques Séguéla]*


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2007)

"J'attends la mort et c'est toujours l'ennui qui se pointe... "
moi​


----------



## kisbizz (22 Octobre 2007)

_Ne passe la nuit à te soucier du lendemain. Quand le jour se lèvera, que sera demain ?
_

Amenope​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _"Y a un métro depuis la Suisse? J'ai peur en TGV..."
> 
> __Weboliver_​



C'est pas de SJP plutôt? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas de SJP plutôt? :rateau:


Non, ça c'est : _« Y a un métro *pas trop tard* depuis la Suisse? J'ai peur en TGV... »_ La nuance a son importance.


----------



## kisbizz (22 Octobre 2007)

_ On sétonne trop de ce quon voit rarement et pas assez de ce quon voit tous les jours.
_

Madame de Genlis​


----------



## da capo (22 Octobre 2007)

_ La première fois que j'ai vu une femme nue, j'ai cru que c'était une erreur.

_

[ Woody Allen - "Une femme par jour" ] ​


----------



## Lalla (22 Octobre 2007)

"Après une campagne législative agressive, profilée contre tous ceux qui veulent "abuser" de la Suisse  qu'ils soient étrangers, délinquants, assistés sociaux ou mêmes fonctionnaires européens , l'Union démocratique du centre (UDC) confirme sa position de premier parti helvétique."

Agathe Duparc, le Monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> "Apr&#232;s une campagne l&#233;gislative agressive, profil&#233;e contre tous ceux qui veulent "abuser" de la Suisse &#8211; qu'ils soient &#233;trangers, d&#233;linquants, assist&#233;s sociaux ou m&#234;mes fonctionnaires europ&#233;ens &#8211;, l'Union d&#233;mocratique du centre (UDC) confirme sa position de premier parti helv&#233;tique."
> 
> Agathe Duparc, le Monde



:affraid: On notera qu'&#234;tre "&#233;tranger", c'est plus grave qu'&#234;tre "d&#233;linquant", ce dernier ne venant qu'en seconde position*. Par contre, &#234;tre "fonctionnaire europ&#233;en" semble bien n'&#234;tre qu'un d&#233;lit mineur moins grave "qu'assist&#233; social" (derni&#232;re position) 



(*) Alors, les "d&#233;linquants &#233;trangers", je vous dis pas ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2007)

_Allez-y franco mon g&#233;n&#233;ral..._

Un taxi pour Tobrouk


----------



## kisbizz (22 Octobre 2007)

_J'appelle innocence cette maladie de l'individualisme qui consiste à vouloir échapper aux conséquences de ses actes, 
cette tentative de jouir des bénéfices de la liberté sans souffrir d'aucun de ses inconvénients.
_

Pascal Bruckner​


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2007)

_Breton assoiff&#233;, concert massacr&#233;._
Christophe Miossec, hier soir vers 22 heures.​


----------



## Captain_X (22 Octobre 2007)

_ouverture de mondial moquet_

S.A.S sarkozy​


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2007)

_"Hola, ma fille, c'est moi le spécialiste du fond de teint !"_

Dieu sur iChat​


----------



## kisbizz (22 Octobre 2007)

_Il ne faut pas toujours tourner la page, il faut parfois la déchirer.
_

Achille Chavée​


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2007)

_L'histoire de l'amour &#233;ternel c'est un truc qui a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; quand l'esp&#233;rance de vie &#233;tait de 35 ans..._


Le coeur des hommes 2


----------



## dool (23 Octobre 2007)

_"elle nous scie les kouilles dans un flot de paroles trop lisses..._

Laulo Kebous, HDL, Au 39​


----------



## teo (23 Octobre 2007)

_Allonge-toi bien, tu vas feutrer_

Se dit à un partenaire de biture quand le coma éthylique est proche
_Expression vernaculaire francophone fin 20e, début 21e siècle.
Attestée 2002: entendue à Montpellier, Lille, Paris, Helsinki_​


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Allonge-toi bien, tu vas feutrer_
> 
> Se dit à un partenaire de biture quand le coma éthylique est proche
> _Expression vernaculaire francophone fin 20e, début 21e siècle.
> Attestée 2002: entendue à Montpellier, Lille, Paris, Helsinki_​



Alèm ? :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (23 Octobre 2007)

_Je n'aime pas les femmes qui couchent le premier soir. 
Je déteste ça, il faut attendre tout l'après-midi.
_

Patrick Timsit]​


----------



## vousti (23 Octobre 2007)

c'est pas le nombre de coups que l'on donne qui compte, non l'important c'est le nombre de coup que l'on peut encaisser et continuer à avancer dans la vie......



Rocky​


----------



## Captain_X (23 Octobre 2007)

*la Fnac c'est comme les toilettes, on y rentre que pour une petite commission et on en ressort bien soulag&#233;*

un acheteur compulsif​


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2007)

"Il ne m'arrivait qu'au menton, c'est vrai, mais le hic, c'est qu'il y arrivait trop souvent !"

_Un boxeur venant de se faire battre par un adversaire plus petit que lui_​


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> *la Fnac c'est comme les toilettes, on y rentre que pour une petite commission et on en ressort bien soulagé*
> 
> un acheteur compulsif​



et après va évacuer cette réputation de vendeur de merde 

alèm, vendeur fnac compétent​


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Octobre 2007)

Les &#233;preuves n'ont d'autre but
que de nous mettre en &#233;tat de voir
la Lumi&#232;re.


O. Wirth​


----------



## kisbizz (23 Octobre 2007)

_ Il y a toujours quelque chose en nous que lâge ne mûrit pas.
_

Jacques-Bénigne Bossuet​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2007)

al&#232;m;4447620 a dit:
			
		

> et apr&#232;s va &#233;vacuer cette r&#233;putation de vendeur de merde&#8230;
> 
> al&#232;m, vendeur fnac comp&#233;tent&#8230;​


_La v&#233;rit&#233; se dilue dans le fantasme de soi comme du sirop dans l'eau de Vichy._
DocEvil, in _Ma v&#233;rit&#233;_.​


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2007)

_"m&#234;me si c'est vrai, c'est faux"
"Le matin, quand on est abeille, pas question de discuter, faut aller butiner."
Henri Michaux​_


----------



## sundance (24 Octobre 2007)

L'amour est vide d'ego. L'ego est vide d'amour.


----------



## da capo (24 Octobre 2007)

Tant que l'on se d&#233;sire
Avant que l'on se d&#233;chire
Pour ne pas un jour se d&#233;couvrir
Faisons comme si je n'aimais que toi 

Alain Bashung - Faisons envie​


----------



## kisbizz (25 Octobre 2007)

_Le travail est n&#233;cessaire pour l&#8217;homme. Il en a invent&#233; le r&#233;veil-matin.

_


Pablo Picasso​


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> _Le travail est nécessaire pour lhomme. Il en a inventé le réveil-matin.
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Le travail, c'est la santé ... Rien faire, c'est la conserver ! Les prisonniers du boulot, font pas de vieux os !

_Henri Salvador_​


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2007)

- wouahhh, pas vraiment une bombe l'auto l&#224;... j'monte pas l&#224; d'dans moi !
- qu'est-ce tu parles ? tu montes pas l&#224; d'dans, s&#233;rieux. t'as pas d'voiture, y'a rien qu'tu parles, rien qu't'ouv' ta gueule
- ouaih, mais t'as l'int&#233;rieur en papier de verre, tu vois l'bordel tous les matins, c'est pour &#231;a qu't'as plus d'ch'veux
- P'tain v'l&#224; les s'melles comme elle sont us&#233;es tellement tu marches toute la semaine, h&#233;, toute la semaine t'es en train d'marcher en train d'frotter ta gueule par terre

- eh, t'as train&#233; avec columbo ou quoi tellement ta voiture elle est assortie &#224; ta pecou. liss&#233;e &#224; l'huile d'olive
- vas-y vas-y arr&#234;te de br&#233;chan et fous la zicmu. tocard

- ouah, j'l'avais pas vu l'poste sans fa&#231;ade, ah ah ah

Interlude - Supr&#232;me NTM​


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2007)

Dans ta B*nz Be*nz B*nz ?


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Dans ta B*nz Be*nz B*nz ?



Je roule en : Audi

Luc - Auto Clean Concept​


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Octobre 2007)

"Chrysler, Chrysler rose"  (Dashiell Hedayat, _Obsol&#232;te)


_("elle ne peut plus rouler, mais quand ses ressorts grincent...")


----------



## kisbizz (25 Octobre 2007)

_Pour gagner, il n'est pas nécessaire de passer des nuits blanches, il suffit de rester éveillé pendant la journée.

_

Andrew Williams​


----------



## da capo (25 Octobre 2007)

Si, installé(e) à la même table que la personne convoitée, vous posez votre pied sur le sien et qu'il (ou elle) crie _Aïe_, renoncez immédiatement à toute autre forme d'avance. Il n'y a rien à espérer d'une personne qui crie bêtement Aïe au moindre effleurement.

lydie salvayre - petit manuel d'éducation lubrique​


----------



## kisbizz (25 Octobre 2007)

_et zutttttt .....j'ai encore loupé le reveil _


tatav tous les matins​


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Octobre 2007)

(...) 

"Nous sommes persuad&#233;, et tout le monde en convient, qu'il faut, par des mesures promptes et efficaces, venir en aide aux hommes des classes inf&#233;rieures, attendu qu'ils sont pour la plupart dans une situation d'infortune et de mis&#232;re imm&#233;rit&#233;es.

Le dernier si&#232;cle a d&#233;truit, sans rien leur substituer, les corporations anciennes qui &#233;taient pour eux une protection. Les sentiments religieux du pass&#233; ont disparu des lois et des institutions publiques et ainsi, peu &#224; peu, les travailleurs isol&#233;s et sans d&#233;fense se sont vu, avec le temps, livrer &#224; la merci de ma&#238;tres inhumains et &#224; la cupidit&#233; d'une concurrence effr&#233;n&#233;e. Une usure d&#233;vorante est venue accro&#238;tre encore le mal. Condamn&#233;e &#224; plusieurs reprises par le jugement de l'Eglise, elle n'a cess&#233; d'&#234;tre pratiqu&#233;e sous une autre forme par des hommes avides de gain et d'une insatiable cupidit&#233;. &#192; tout cela, il faut ajouter la concentration entre les mains de quelques-uns de l'industrie et du commerce devenus le partage d'un petit nombre d'hommes opulents et de ploutocrates qui imposent ainsi un joug presque servile &#224; l'infinie multitude des prol&#233;taires."

(...)

L&#233;on XIII, _RERUM NOVARUM_, 15 mai 1891​


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2007)

" L'amour-propre est une curieuse bête, qui peut dormir même sous les coups les plus cruels et puis s'éveille, blessé à mort par une simple égratignure."

Alberto Moravia - _La Belle Romaine_​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> " L'amour-propre est une curieuse bête, qui peut dormir même sous les coups les plus cruels et puis s'éveille, blessé à mort par une simple égratignure."
> 
> Alberto Moravia - _La Belle Romaine_​


Tout dépend de l'importance de la main qui frappe.


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2007)

C'est &#231;a, c'est &#231;a

Mme Roy - D&#233;put&#233;e (2004)​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

Ainsi, je t'ai créé de la suprême essence,
Fantôme immarcessible au front d'astres nimbé,
Pour me purifier de la concupiscence,
Pour consoler mon cur dans l'opprobre tombé.
Moréas, _Syrtes,_ 1884, p. 68.​


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2007)

_L'amour propre ne le reste jamais très longtemps
_

Martin Veyron


----------



## Pooley (26 Octobre 2007)

les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> les cons ça ose tout, c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait



Et _Bis repetita placent_ toujours la même citation ... pour la pénultième fois (mais qui ne tardera certainement pas à devenir l'ante penultième fois )


----------



## Pooley (26 Octobre 2007)

Ah meeeeeeeeeeerde j'l'avais zapé celle là! 

un type à l'entrainement​


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Octobre 2007)

*Mais bordel, qu'est-ce que mes putains de voisins attendent pour allumer leurs chauffages ?!
Il est vraiment temps que je me trouve une fille pour l'hiver...

*_Un bloggeur punk_​


----------



## cachou8723 (26 Octobre 2007)

*Tout est éphémère,
L'amour,
L'art,
La planète terre,
Vous,
Moi,
Surtout Moi...

 [99 francs]
*


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Octobre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4450656 a dit:
			
		

> *Mais bordel, qu'est-ce que mes putains de voisins attendent pour allumer leurs chauffages ?!
> Il est vraiment temps que je me trouve une fille pour l'hiver...
> 
> *_Un bloggeur punk_​



"Couverture pe&#239;"
                                                                                Anonyme_, La Ravine &#224; Malheurs_


----------



## kisbizz (26 Octobre 2007)

_L'amour, ce n'est pas faire des choses extraordinaires, héroïques, 
mais de faire des choses ordinaires avec tendresse.
_

Jean Vanier​


----------



## alèm (26 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> _L'amour, ce n'est pas faire des choses extraordinaires, h&#233;ro&#239;ques,
> mais de faire des choses ordinaires avec tendresse.
> _
> 
> Jean Vanier​


_
La vie est belle et c'est plus tant mieux.

_ _ Jean-Jacques Vanier, humoriste
 mon ancien voisin parisien _​


----------



## kisbizz (27 Octobre 2007)

_e samedi, le temps ralentit, avant de s'arrêter tout à fait le dimanche.
_

Geneviève Brisac​


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> _e samedi, le temps ralentit, avant de s'arr&#234;ter tout &#224; fait le dimanche.
> _
> 
> Genevi&#232;ve Brisac​



&#199;a, c'est vrai l'hiver, quand le temps est pourri, parce qu'_in the summertime, when the weather is hight_*, c'est le contraire, &#231;a acc&#233;l&#232;re le samedi, et t'as pas le temps de commencer ton dimanche qu'il est d&#233;j&#224; fini 

:rateau:



(*) _Mungo Jerry (si si !)_


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2007)

Ceux qui r&#234;vent &#233;veill&#233;s ont conscience de mille choses qui &#233;chappent &#224; ceux qui ne r&#234;vent qu'endormis.

_Edgar Allan Poe_
_(El&#233;onora)_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ceux qui rêvent éveillés ont conscience de mille choses qui échappent à ceux qui ne rêvent qu'endormis.
> 
> _Edgar Allan Poe_
> _(Eléonora)_


« Le Rêve est une seconde vie. Je nai pu percer sans frémir ces portes divoire ou de corne qui nous séparent du monde invisible. Les premiers instants du sommeil sont limage de la mort ; un engourdissement nébuleux saisit notre pensée, et nous ne pouvons déterminer linstant précis où le moi, sous une autre forme, continue luvre de lexistence. »

Gérard de Nerval, _Aurélia_.


----------



## Captain_X (27 Octobre 2007)

_A Santiago comme &#224; Moscou les extr&#234;mes
Ne survivent que par les coups qu'ils ass&#232;nent _


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)

_On a des femmes bien de l'agrément, à condition qu'on les sorte l'après-midi, 
qu'on les amuse le soir, qu'on les caresse la nuit et qu'on leur fiche la paix le matin.»

_

Paul Morand​


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2007)

Dans l'examen de la beaut&#233; d'une femme, la premi&#232;re chose que j'&#233;carte sont les jambes.

[Casanova]​


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)

*Les hommes devraient être comme des kleenex : doux, forts et jetables.*
Cher​


----------



## da capo (28 Octobre 2007)

Une femme ne quitte en général un homme que pour un autre homme - tandis qu'un homme peut très bien quitter une femme à cause d'elle.

[Sacha Guitry]​


----------



## macaronique (28 Octobre 2007)

Chocolats noirs ou blancs, roses ou verts, fourrés à tout ce qu'on peut craindre ou souhaiter, ou bien d'une sobriété ascétique, chocolats pour carnaval ou musique de chambre, chocolats d'amoureux, fondants pour le bouche à bouche, ou durs, pour les mâchoires carnassières, chocolats en robe de bal ou de soie, je me livre à des orgies...

Frédéric Dard​


----------



## dool (28 Octobre 2007)

_ Je ne suis pas d'accord avec un mot de ce que vous dites, mais je me battrai jusqu'à la mort pour votre droit de le dire. _

Voltaire (1840  1902)​


----------



## CouleurSud (28 Octobre 2007)

"On pourrait dire que les Sauvages ne sont pas méchants précisément, parce qu'ils ne savent pas ce que c'est qu'être bon" (Rousseau)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2007)

On dit partout que les noirs sont "sous d&#233;velopp&#233;s". C'est faux ! Ils sont au contraire photographiquement "sur-expos&#233;s" :rateau:

D'ailleurs, de nos jours, il est rare qu'on massacre les noirs sous ce pr&#233;texte ... Surtout en Suisse :style:

_Didier Kaminka_​


----------



## kisbizz (28 Octobre 2007)

_l y a des jours où le bonheur minuscule du café du matin ne vient pas à bout des nouvelles du jour.
_

Sylviane Agacinski​


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Octobre 2007)

"Moi j'espère mourir complètement, pas un petit bout par ci par là, comme toi ; tu veux une autre tartine ?"

Une invitée


"Pourquoi on peut pas bannir dans la vraie vie comme sur MacG..."

L'hôte malgré lui


"Chut mais arrête ton mauvais esprit"

L'hôte volontaire​


----------



## cachou8723 (28 Octobre 2007)

_*«C'est drôle ce besoin qu'ont les gens d'accuser les autres d'avoir gâché leur existence. Alors qu'ils y parviennent si bien eux-mêmes, sans l'aide de quiconque.**»


[ Amélie Nothomb ]
*_


----------



## sundance (29 Octobre 2007)

Directeur pompes funèbres cherche personnel ayant le sens de l'humour, connaissant particulièrement la mise en boîte. 
Pierre Dac


----------



## kisbizz (29 Octobre 2007)

_Depuis que les femmes travaillent, on est passé de Merci mon Dieu, cest vendredi à Merci mon Dieu, cest lundi. 
Si une mère na jamais dit ça cest que ses enfants nont pas encore atteint ladolescence.
_

Ann Diehl
​


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2007)

Un pessimiste est un type qui regarde des deux c&#244;t&#233;s avant de traverser une rue &#224; sens unique.
Laurence Peter​


----------



## kisbizz (29 Octobre 2007)

_Le pessimiste pense que toutes les femmes sont des garces. L'optimiste l'esp&#232;re bien.

_
Chauncey Depew​


----------



## Picouto (29 Octobre 2007)

La culture c'est comme la confiture...​_Je sais plus qui..._​


----------



## unizu carn (29 Octobre 2007)

Jo i soj neri di amòur
né frut né rosignòul
dut intèir coma un flòur
i brami sensa sen.

Pier Paolo Pasolini​


----------



## stephaaanie (29 Octobre 2007)

*L'avantage d'être intelligent, c'est qu'on peut toujours faire l'imbécile, alors que l'inverse est totalement impossible.*

W.Allen​


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> *L'avantage d'&#234;tre intelligent, c'est qu'on peut toujours faire l'imb&#233;cile, alors que l'inverse est totalement impossible.*
> 
> W.Allen​




Et pourtant, les imb&#233;ciles qui font les malins, &#231;a ne manque pas !

_moi_​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2007)

"C'est Toto, il demande à son père -Papa, c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait?- Et la Toto, son père il l'enc***".

Mozinor​


----------



## kisbizz (29 Octobre 2007)

_Les hommes ne vivraient pas longtemps en soci&#233;t&#233; s&#8217;ils n&#8217;&#233;taient les dupes les uns des autres.
_
Fran&#231;ois de La Rochefoucauld​


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> _Les hommes ne vivraient pas longtemps en société sils nétaient les dupes les uns des autres.
> _
> François de La Rochefoucauld​


J'aurais plutôt dit : « Les hommes ont appris à se duper entre eux car il n'ont d'autre choix que de vivre en société. » Mais qui suis-je pour contredire La Rochefoucauld ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2007)

Dieu :love:


----------



## vousti (29 Octobre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> _Le pessimiste pense que toutes les femmes sont des garces. L'optimiste l'espère bien.
> 
> _
> Chauncey Depew​



l'optimiste et le pessimiste disent la même chose pour les souhaits du nouvel an.

- ça ira mieux l'année prochaine!

le premier le 31 décembre, le deuxième.... le 1er janvier

quelqu'un​


----------



## sundance (29 Octobre 2007)

Dieu, celui que tout le monde connaît, de nom.
Jules Renard​


----------



## monoeil (29 Octobre 2007)

sundance a dit:


> Dieu, celui que tout le monde connaît, de nom.
> Jules Renard​



Nom de Dieu, j'connais personne.
moi​


----------



## sundance (30 Octobre 2007)

L'insensé reconnaissant sa folie est, en vérité, sage. Mais l'insensé qui se croit sage est vraiment fou.
Bouddha​


----------



## cachou8723 (30 Octobre 2007)

_*"Tu est tout nu sous ton tablier, *_
_*prêt à dégainer."*_


0000000000000000000000000000000000*[ YELLE ]*​


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2007)

Y'a une surprise et un cigare...
La surprise...
C'est qu'il n'y a pas de cigare...


_Pater familias (in vino veritas)_


----------



## dool (30 Octobre 2007)

"Le cigare engourdit le chagrin et remplit les heures solitaires d'un million de choses agréables."
[George Sand]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2007)

_La Nouvelle Vague a été beaucoup plus vague que nouvelle..._

Michel Audiard


----------



## kisbizz (30 Octobre 2007)

Le lit est un meuble où l'on se repose quand on est seul et où l'on se fatigue quand on est deux.


André Prévot​


----------



## da capo (30 Octobre 2007)

What formerly had cheered me
Now seems
Insignificant
Insignificant 

The Devil - PJ Harvey​


----------



## Craquounette (30 Octobre 2007)

...

Quand le passé nous saisit
Dans ces lieux de vague à l'âme
Sous les grands arbres de l'ennui
Une lubie nous enflamme
Se tendent voiles du pêcheur
Dans nos prunelles azurées
Nom de dieu re'vlà l'heure
De l'emberlificoté

...

_Jean-Louis Murat_​


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2007)

Une vie sans chocolat est une vie à laquelle manque l'essentiel


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Une vie sans chocolat est une vie à laquelle manque l'essentiel


C'est-à-dire le superflu.


----------



## kisbizz (30 Octobre 2007)

oui mais le superflu c'est *boooooooonnnnnn * :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est-&#224;-dire le superflu.




Sans un immense superflu, chaque condition se croit mis&#233;rable. L'essentiel du chocolat est &#224; l'inverse de l'humanit&#233;, un bonheur simple.


----------



## kisbizz (30 Octobre 2007)

_ Chacun a ses propres instants de bonheur : il s'agit simplement d'en multiplier la conscience et les occasions.
_

Albert Memmi​


----------



## monoeil (30 Octobre 2007)

La nouveauté, fait de l'occasion.
encore moi (je devrais lire davantage)​


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2007)

Une occasion qui se fait passer pour nouveauté, est une arnaque


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Sans un immense superflu, chaque condition se croit misérable.


Peut-être pour un dandy, mais pour un homme ordinaire, immense c'est déjà trop.


Sindanárië a dit:


> L'essentiel du chocolat est à l'inverse de l'humanité, un bonheur simple.


Un plaisir simple, sans justification, sans arrière-pensée, nu. Le bonheur, c'est quand même autre chose.


----------



## sundance (31 Octobre 2007)

Le souvenir du bonheur n'est plus du bonheur ; le souvenir de la douleur est de la douleur encore.
George Gordon​


----------



## kisbizz (1 Novembre 2007)

_" nous attirons les hommes qui nous intéressent pas,
ceux qui nous intéressent il nous nous remarquent même pas "_


ce soir a  mon rdv  C.C.C (copine café clope )​


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2007)

_ah bah merde, je comprends mieux le problème entre les hommes et les femmes là. Autant arrêter de se faire chier donc

__alèm en lisant ta réflexion
_​


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2007)

La femme s'est toujours réservé la part captivante de la séduction (la séductrice), lui s'est toujours retrouvé avec la part légèrement ridicule (le séducteur).
[Jean Baudrillard
Cool Memories - 1980-1985 ]​


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Novembre 2007)

"Il faut se servir des moyens humains, comme s'il n'y en avait point de divins ; et des divins, comme s'il n'y en avait point d'humains" (Balthazar Gracian, _L'homme de cour_)


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Novembre 2007)

Le point commun entre l'emballage d'un cadavre et les pots de yaourts :leur date de fabrication est inscrite sur la boîte.


----------



## kisbizz (1 Novembre 2007)

_La séduction suprême n'est pas d'exprimer ses sentiments. C'est de les faire soupçonner.
_
Jules Barbey d'Aurevilly​


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Novembre 2007)

_J'admire en vous ce soupçon d'embonpoint qui n'exclut point la grâce.
__courteline_​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _J'admire en vous ce soupçon d'embonpoint qui n'exclut point la grâce.
> __courteline_​


Merci.


----------



## kisbizz (1 Novembre 2007)

_La valeur morale ne peut pas être remplacée par la valeur intelligence et j'ajouterai : Dieu merci !
_
Albert Einstein​


----------



## Holmes (1 Novembre 2007)

"La vie est une météo imprévisible"

Claude Lelouch​


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Novembre 2007)

On n'est peut-être pas fait pour un seul moi._dit Henri Michaux_​


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2007)

_Il n'est pas un moi, il n'est pas dix moi, moi est une position d'équilibre.

__ dit le même Namurien
_​


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Novembre 2007)

Dieu nest pas la limite de lhomme, mais la limite de lhomme est divine. Autrement dit, lhomme est divin dans lexpérience de ses limites.


_disait Georges Bataille, dans _Le coupable_._​


----------



## alèm (1 Novembre 2007)

_Au commencement était le Sexe.
Sauveur. Chargé d'immortalité. Il y a la Bête. Héroïque. Puissante. Et au-delà de la Bête il n'y a rien. Rien sinon Dieu Lui-même. Magnifique et pesant. Avec son il de glace. Rond. Statique. Démesurément profond. Fixe jusqu'à l'hypnose. Tragique regard d'oiseau. Allumé et cruel. Impénétrable de détachement. Rivé sur l'infini d'où tout arrive.

__Louis* Calaferte


*pour Rezba : Luigi ? si italiano come tu
_​


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Novembre 2007)

«En réalité, ce qu'on entend par avoir du coeur, c'est avoir une faiblesse des glandes lacrymales en même temps qu'une légère paralysie du cervelet.»
[ Sacha Guitry ] - Jusqu'à nouvel ordre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> &#171;En r&#233;alit&#233;, ce qu'on entend par avoir du coeur, c'est avoir une faiblesse des glandes lacrymales en m&#234;me temps qu'une l&#233;g&#232;re paralysie du cervelet.&#187;
> [ Sacha Guitry ] - Jusqu'&#224; nouvel ordre


C'&#233;tait avant ou apr&#232;s avoir tardivement mendi&#233; la lib&#233;ration de Max Jacob qui &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; mort ?

_Je suis n&#233; pr&#232;s d'un hippodrome o&#249; j'ai vu courir des chevaux sous des arbres. Oh ! mes arbres ! oh ! mes chevaux ! car tout cela &#233;tait pour moi. Je suis n&#233; pr&#232;s d'un hippodrome ! mon enfance a trac&#233; mon nom dans l'&#233;corce des ch&#226;taigniers et des h&#234;tres ! h&#233;las ! mes arbres ne sont plus que les plumes blanches de l'oiseau qui crie : &#171; L&#233;on ! L&#233;on ! &#187; Oh ! souvenirs diffus des ch&#226;taigniers somptueux o&#249; j'inscrivis, enfant, le nom de mon grand-p&#232;re ! Diffus souvenirs des courses ! jockeys ! ce ne sont plus que de pauvres jouets tels qu'on les verrait de loin ! les chevaux n'ont plus de noblesse et mes jockeys sont casqu&#233;s de noir. *Allons, tournez ! tournez ! vieilles pens&#233;es emprisonn&#233;es qui ne prendront jamais l'essor ! le symbole qui vous sied n'est pas le galop &#233;lastique des jockeys dans la verdure, mais quelque poussi&#233;reux bas-relief qui cacherait &#224; ma douleur des ch&#226;taigniers d'automne o&#249; le nom de mon grand-p&#232;re est &#233;crit.*_


----------



## kisbizz (1 Novembre 2007)

_Le meilleur moyen pour arriver, cest de marcher sur la pointe des pieds... des pieds des autres !

_
René Dorin​


----------



## da capo (1 Novembre 2007)

Les femmes, c'est comme les chaussures : quand on les quitte, il faut y mettre les formes.

[Pierre Dac - Extrait de L'Os à moelle]​


----------



## Lalla (2 Novembre 2007)

"Le temps est tout, l'homme n'est plus rien, il est tout au plus la carcasse du temps."

_Misère de la philosophie_, Marx​


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Novembre 2007)

Une d'actualité, mais dont j'ai oublié l'auteur. je vais rechercher ça:

_Je suis prêt à mourir pour le peuple, mais surtout pas à vivre avec..._


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Novembre 2007)

Dieu a créé la mer et il l'a peinte en bleu pour qu'on soit bien dessus. 

[Bernard Moitessier] - La Longue Route


----------



## kisbizz (2 Novembre 2007)

_Tout corps plongé dans un liquide reçoit un coup de téléphone.

_
Maurice Roche​


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Novembre 2007)

Invoquer l'égoïsme d'un homme vous donne plus dinfluence que de courir après sa bonne nature.


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Novembre 2007)

Pour que les non-violents soient entendus, il faut dabord du sang.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pour que les non-violents soient entendus, il faut dabord du sang.


Gandhi, in _Mes plus belles transfusions_.


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Novembre 2007)

La vie savez-vous n'est pas longue et à faire les choses à moitié
On la traverse à peine et on voit qu'on est passé à côté

Auriez vous bien voulu vouloir
Ou avez-vous vraiment voulu ?
N'avez-vous rien voulu savoir
Ou n'avez-vous vraiment rien su ?
Avez-vous cru devoir pouvoir
Et n'avez-vous vraiment rien pu ?
Vous avez bien cru vous y croire
Mais on vous a bouffé tout cru

La vie ...

Sans être en face de son devoir
On ne peut pas avoir son du
Quand montait la crue des déboires
On pensait ne voir qu'un début
Moi j'aurais bien voulu m'asseoir
Mais pourquoi ce coup de massue ?
On se retrouve à l'abattoir
Sans jamais s'être assez battu

La vie ...

S'il en restait dans la passoire
C'est un peu ça qu'on a pas su
A balancer au dévaloir
Ses désirs, on les dévalue
Il y a des filles, il y a des soirs
Dont les défis nous ont déçus
Je voulais un joli foutoir
Mais tout était déjà foutu

La vie ...

Vouloir passer à l'éteignoir
Les espoirs quand ils sont ténus
On appelle ça jouer pour voir
Et s'en retrouver dépourvu
Quand on vit dans un étouffoir
Le problème est assez touffu
Le tunnel vous semblait tout noir
Quand le bonheur était tout nu

La vie ...

Nous chantons avec les sans gloire
Quelques vielles chansons qui s'engluent
Dans l'armure de notre mémoire
Dans l'armoire de notre âme émue
Si nous pouvions vous émouvoir
Ca nous en mettrait plein la vue
Si c'est la fin du répertoire
C'est qu'hélas les repères tuent

La vie 

Sarclo & Gerber. "Joli Foutoir"​


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Novembre 2007)

Où t'en vas-tu quand tu te sens seul ?
Où t'en vas-tu es mélancolique ?
Où t'en vas-tu quand tu te sens seul ?
Je te suivrai
Quand les étoiles deviennent bleues.

[Ryan Adams]


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2007)

_Il y eut des époques où l'abondance était le fruit d'une fécondité partout répandue.
Aujourd'hui, elle n'est que sur de l'impuissance.

__Louis Calaferte
_​


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Novembre 2007)

Si j'étais la Lune, je sais où je tomberais.
[D. H. Lawrence, _L'Arc -en-Ciel_]


----------



## kisbizz (2 Novembre 2007)

_Le poisson est un animal dont la croissance est excessivement rapide entre le moment où il est pris et le moment où le pêcheur en fait la description à ses amis._


----------



## mademoisellecha (2 Novembre 2007)

_
Me llaman siempre, y a cualquier hora, me llaman guapa siempre a deshora  

Me llaman puta, también princesa  
Me llaman calle... es mi nobleza  
Me llaman calle, calle sufrida, calle perdida de tanto amar

Me llaman calle, me llaman calle _


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Novembre 2007)

And your sister ?

Does she beat the butter ??


----------



## kisbizz (2 Novembre 2007)

_La cuisine est devenue un art, une science noble ; les cuisiniers sont de gentilshommes.
_
Robert Burton​


----------



## kisbizz (4 Novembre 2007)

_La vie étant un éternel recommencement, seule l'acceptation de la défaite signifie la fin de tout. 
Tant et aussi longtemps que l'on sait recommencer, rien n'est totalement perdu.
_
Fleurette Levesque​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Novembre 2007)

quand vous êtes tout pourri 
que personne ne veut être votre ami 
que vous vivez seul ou en couple desséché 
que votre métier est à chier 

chaque seconde de chaque minute de chaque journée qui passe 
vous laisse dans la bouche un goût dégueulasse 
mais ne croyez pas qu'il n'y a plus d'espoir 
regardez mieux dans vos tiroirs 


(Constance Vernuca)


----------



## kanako (4 Novembre 2007)

C'est pas plut&#244;t Constance Verluca ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Novembre 2007)

kanako a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt Constance Verluca ?




Pas dans l'intimidité quand elle est nue comme un ver  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Novembre 2007)

Aa' lasser en lle coia orn n' omenta gurtha

Paroles de vie​


----------



## meskh (4 Novembre 2007)

Dans un monde où la mort est le chasseur, il n'y a de temps ni pour le doute ni pour le regret. Il n'y a que des décisions à prendre, peu importe lesquelles. Aucune chose n'est plus sérieuse qu'une autre. Dans un monde où la mort est le chasseur, il n'y a pas de petites ou de grandes décisions. Il n'y a que celles que l'Homme prend face à l'imminence de sa mort. 

C. C.  / The Wheel of Time


----------



## kisbizz (4 Novembre 2007)

_Le saumon vit dans des boîtes en fer-blanc, d'où il ne sort que le dimanche soir quand des amis arrivent à l'improviste.
_
Groucho Marx​


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Novembre 2007)

_Schtöckr._

Macinside, s'adonnant au chibre.​


----------



## mademoisellecha (4 Novembre 2007)

Votre fille a vingt ans, que le temps passe vite
Madame, hier encore elle &#233;tait si petite
Et ses premiers tourments sont vos premi&#232;res rides
Madame, et vos premiers soucis

Chacun de ses vingt ans pour vous a compt&#233; double
Vous connaissiez d&#233;j&#224; tout ce qu'elle d&#233;couvre
Vous avez oubli&#233; les choses qui la troublent
Madame, et vous troublaient aussi

On la trouvait jolie et voici qu'elle est belle
Pour un individu presque aussi jeune qu'elle
Un gar&#231;on qui ressemble &#224; celui pour lequel
Madame, vous aviez embelli

Ils se font un jardin d'un coin de mauvaise herbe
Nouant la fleur de l'&#226;ge en un bouquet superbe
Il y a bien longtemps qu'on vous a mise en gerbes
Madame, le printemps vous oublie

Chaque nuit qui vous semble &#224; chaque nuit semblable
Pendant que vous r&#234;vez vos r&#234;ves raisonnables
De plaisir et d'amour ils se rendent coupables
Madame, au creux du m&#234;me lit

Mais coupables jamais n'ont eu tant d'innocence
Aussi peu de regrets et tant d'insouciance
Qu'ils ne demandent m&#234;me pas votre indulgence
Madame, pour leurs tendres d&#233;lits

Jusqu'au jour o&#249; peut-&#234;tre &#224; la premi&#232;re larme
A la premi&#232;re peine d'amour et de femme
Il ne tiendra qu'&#224; vous de sourire Madame
Madame, pour qu'elle vous sourie...


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Novembre 2007)

"Le cur humain et le fond marin sont inexplorables."
Proverbe juif


----------



## kisbizz (5 Novembre 2007)

_On ne peut comprendre la vie qu'en regardant en arrière ; on ne peut la vivre qu'en regardant en avant.
_
Sören Kierkegaard​


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Novembre 2007)

La justice est une clitoridienne !

_moi_​


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> La justice est une clitoridienne !
> 
> _moi_​



Et le justiciable, c'est un quoi (vu qu'en général, il l'a dans le ...)


----------



## kisbizz (5 Novembre 2007)

_Se connaître soi-même, c'est s'oublier. S'oublier soi-même, c'est s'ouvrir à toutes choses.
_
Dôgen​


----------



## spud34 (5 Novembre 2007)

_Quand la terre sera usée, l'humanité déménagera dans les étoiles._


G. Flaubert


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Novembre 2007)

_L'oubli est la condition indispensable de la mémoire._

_Alfred Jarry 
_​


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Novembre 2007)

"L'enfer, c'est d'avoir perdu l'espoir."
Cronin, Les Clés du Royaume.


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et le justiciable, c'est un quoi (vu qu'en général, il l'a dans le ...)


Un onnaniste


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

_L'amour arrache les masques sans lesquels nous craignons de ne pas pouvoir vivre 
et derrière lesquels nous savons que nous sommes incapables de le faire.
_

James Baldwin​


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2007)

Tant va la cruche &#224; l'eau, qu'&#224; la fin, elle se case

_Marcel Gotlib (la rubrique &#224; brac, taume 2)_​


----------



## alèm (6 Novembre 2007)

_Soleil Trahi, je n'sais que dire
un plissement d'elle me chiffonne l'intérieur_

* FJ. Ossang*​


----------



## kisbizz (6 Novembre 2007)

_Les millionnaires font la chasse aux &#233;l&#233;phants, les pauvres la chasse aux punaises.
_
Aminado​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

Combien de temps ai-je dormi profondément? 
Combien plus longtemps osé-je à présent m'éveiller tout à fait?

                                            F. NIETZSCHE, _Poèmes, Dithyrmbes pour Dionysos_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

« Le passe-muraille dédaigne les glory holes. »
Walt Disney, _Le Trou noir_.​


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> « Le passe-muraille dédaigne les glory holes. »
> Walt Disney, _Le Trou noir_.​


:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> :mouais:


Plaît-il ?


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pla&#238;t-il ?



Nan, rien... je t'enverrai un troph&#233;e un jour... une planche avec un trou, peinte en noir, bien us&#233;e sur les tranches de l'ouverture... avec "Heavy Duty 24hours" peint autour 

A d&#233;poser dans la vitrine, au milieu des fl&#251;tes en cristal


----------



## sundance (7 Novembre 2007)

Si ces six scies-là scient mal, prenez ces six scies-ci. Et refaites le monde avec ces scies !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Il faut que vous sachiez que ma Volonté humaine s'est montrée redoutablement décidé à rester dans une terrible Voie,
sans drogue​sans femme​Car depuis quatre mois j'ai essayé exactement trois fois de reprendre une dose d'opium. Le résultat a été désastreux est s'est traduit chaque fois par la perte immédiate pour quelques jours des _dons_ que j'avais acquis.
Quant aux femmes leur présence ne fait que m'irriter et me troubler. C'est tout de suite la catastrophe pour mon être intérieur.

Antonin Artaud, _Les nouveaux écris de Rodez, lettre du 8 août 1937_


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> les mots et les maux d'Antonin Artaud



Tout interné qu'il fut, je pense qu'Antonin (oui, j'ai quelque proximité avec lui..), maîtrisait encore son orthographe, à défaut de maîtriser les effets dévastateurs de la drogue et des femmes.

Et puis, ce sont des citations. Est ce si difficile de recopier correctement ? Au moins ça..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Ch&#232;re Mado
Je tiens &#224; souligner que la seule faute apparente est l'oubli du "e" pour "d&#233;cid&#233;e". 
Mais sachez, que ce cher Antonin (il est &#233;galement un de mes proches) n'est pas &#224; l'abri de r&#233;aliser des fautes notamment dans ces lettres. Je tiens &#224; pr&#233;ciser que c'est le cas ici.
Pour v&#233;rifier l'authenticit&#233; de l'extrait, voir A. ARTAUD, _Nouveaux &#233;crits de Rodez_, Paris, Gallimard, 1977, p. 174.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Les nouveaux écris





antoine59 a dit:


> Nouveaux écrits


C'est quoi le titre déjà ?


----------



## Captain_X (7 Novembre 2007)

nouvoz&#233;crits


----------



## Lalla (7 Novembre 2007)

"Nous, veaux et cris"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est quoi le titre d&#233;j&#224; ?


_Recueil de phrases compos&#233;es de mots, de lettres et ponctuations ayant pour but d'&#233;lever l'esprit ou &#224; d&#233;faut de le faire vagabonder, mais malheureusement, qui ne servira qu'&#224; &#234;tre ponctionn&#233; par des pleutres fain&#233;ants en vue de se targuer d'une culture &#233;tendue gr&#226;ce uniquement &#224; la simple recopie, parfois m&#234;me pas fid&#232;le._

Enfin, c'&#233;tait &#231;a &#224; l'origine, puis apr&#232;s il s'est dit "Oh et puis merde !" et il a choisi un truc abscons et plus court.

Pas plus mal non ? il aurait aussi pu appeler &#231;a "pisser dans un violon" mais c'&#233;tait un peu caustique.

Ah oui.

Et ceci par contre, n'est pas une citation copi&#233;e coll&#233;e dans un site r&#233;pertoriant mais bien une production toute personnelle, garantie pure bile&#8230;

De moi, donc.


----------



## kisbizz (7 Novembre 2007)

_A étudier la production des autres, on risque toujours plus ou moins de neutraliser son propre génie créateur.
_
Jean-Marie Poupart​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2007)

Et paf ! 
Dans l'mille, Emile !


----------



## Captain_X (7 Novembre 2007)

La cr&#233;ativit&#233; est faite d'attention et de respect pour les petits faits de la vie.
[Francesco Alberoni]​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> "Nous, veaux et cris"



Et qui? 

_ Moi_​


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2007)

_"Apr&#232;s tout, il y a un avantage &#224; piller les &#233;crits d'autrui : on n'est jamais forc&#233; d'exiger de son travail plus qu'il ne vaut."_

_Edgar Allan Poe._




jpmiss a dit:


> Et qui?


Kate ?!....


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Kate ?!....



Voui :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Novembre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> _Recueil de phrases composées de mots, de lettres et ponctuations ayant pour but d'élever l'esprit ou à défaut de le faire vagabonder, mais malheureusement, qui ne servira qu'à être ponctionné par des pleutres fainéants en vue de se targuer d'une culture étendue grâce uniquement à la simple recopie, parfois même pas fidèle._
> 
> Enfin, c'était ça à l'origine, puis après il s'est dit "Oh et puis merde !" et il a choisi un truc abscons et plus court.
> 
> ...



Pour le coup, je te trouve un peu abstrus 

Mieux valait dire (certes, plein de lassitude) : attention aux virgules et  aux guillemets quand vous citez

Et, bien sûr, bandes de gros nuls, les copier-coller, hein...

(je te laisse finir)

(Il est tard, Monsieur, etc.)


----------



## Pooley (7 Novembre 2007)

putain sont cons ces étudiants...

un etudiant (P4) à un autre etudiant (P1) pendant un blocage​


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2007)

_ce fil m'a longtemps fait chier maintenant il m'emmerde_

Sonnyboy en aparté


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Le résultat a été désastreux *est* s'est traduit chaque fois par la perte immédiate pour quelques jours des _dons_ que j'avais acquis.



Les deux autres ont déjà été citées.


(Juste pour dire que ça faisait beaucoup pour quelques lignes, mais bon, je fais des fixations parfois.   )


----------



## Captain_X (7 Novembre 2007)

prouuuuuuuut
Anatole - 1 an​


----------



## mado (7 Novembre 2007)

Il manque un "u" il me semble


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2007)

_ça pue la mort par ici finalement, j'préférais quand ça puait la chatte

_ _ dans un vieux film oublié d'étudiant_​


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _ce fil m'a longtemps fait chier maintenant il m'emmerde_
> 
> Sonnyboy en aparté



Je me rends compte que je n'ai pas fini ma phrase

"Il est tard, Monsieur. Il faut que je rentre chez moi"




(sinon, c'était un beau fil, au départ)

(En soi)


----------



## da capo (7 Novembre 2007)

_Les morts ont le sommeil léger
Ils conspirent dans les fondations
Et ce sont leurs rêves qui nous étranglent_

Heiner Müller
Germania 3​


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Novembre 2007)

Patricia, mon petit... Je voudrais pas te paraître vieux jeu ni encore moins grossier. L'homme de la Pampa parfois rude reste toujours courtois mais la vérité m'oblige à te le dire : ton Antoine commence à me les briser menu !

*Monsieur* Audiard


----------



## kisbizz (7 Novembre 2007)

_En amour, il y a un temps pour plonger, mais il faut attendre que la piscine se remplisse si l'on ne veut pas plonger dans un bain de pieds.
_
Fanny Ardant​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

L'erreur est de l'art
l'art est une erreur

Wim Delvoye​(Pour info, mon avatar est l'un de ses nombreux travaux)


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Novembre 2007)

rien de plus a dire

Il est tard, je vais me coucher, par moi m^^me​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

"Don't eat the yellow snow !"

Frank Zappa

"... I don't remember very well because I'm easily confused ..."

Extrait d'une interview de Bloody Betty​


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> _En amour, il y a un temps pour plonger, mais il faut attendre que la piscine se remplisse si l'on ne veut pas plonger dans un bain de pieds.
> _
> Fanny Ardant​



 :love: 

J'ai touché le fond de la piscine dans le petit pull marine ...
Avant de toucher le fond
Je descends à reculons
Sans trop savoir ce qui se passait dans le fond...
Serge Gainsbourg


----------



## kisbizz (9 Novembre 2007)

_Il y a souvent plus de choses naufragées au fond d'une âme qu'au fond de la mer.
_

Victor Hugo​


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Novembre 2007)

Ecoutez, je ne suis pas folle
i.Adjani​


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2007)

&#171; Il n&#8217;est de bon fil qui ne se quitte &#187;_
Nephou

_&#171; Encore moins de mauvais qui ne se ferme &#187;
_Nephou

_&#171; Attention , attention, l&#8217;atelier &#8220;citations et proth&#232;ses culturelles&#8221; va fermer ses portes, merci de vous diriger calmement vers la sortie &#187;
_Le m&#234;me_

Bisous by Nephou


----------



## Nephou (20 Novembre 2009)

_Deux ans après, on relit la contribution d&#8217;ouverture et on compte sept fois les touches de son clavier avant de poster&#8230;_


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2009)

Nephou a dit:


> _Deux ans après, on relit la contribution d&#8217;ouverture et on compte sept fois les touches de son clavier avant de poster&#8230;_



"_bis repetita placent_"

(Horace, l'art poétique, 365)


----------



## boodou (22 Novembre 2009)

*Aetas parentum, pejor avis, tulit nos nequiores mox daturos progeniem vitiosiorem.*

_La génération de nos parents, pire que celle de nos ancêtres, nous a créés plus malfaisants, et destinés à mettre au jour, bientôt, une descendance encore plus perverse._

Horace _(encore )_, ODES, III, 6


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2009)

*Errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum*

_L'erreur est humaine, persévérer [dans l'erreur] est diabolique.
_

Pas d'auteur certain, parfois attribuée à Sénèque le Jeune.


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2009)

_Pendant la période initiale d'assimilation, toutes les technologies que l'homme invente et réussit à appliquer ont le pouvoir d'engourdir son attention._

Mcluhan, La galaxie Gutenberg; la genèse de l'homme typographique.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

_Le fils cannibale ramène la fille en la tirant par les cheveux et la fourre dans la grosse marmite. - «T'es fou, dis le père, faut l'éplucher.» - Il l'épluche et l'emmène dans sa case._

B. Vian


----------



## Craquounette (22 Novembre 2009)

...

I am the passenger and I ride and I ride
I ride through the city's backsides
I see the stars come out of the sky
Yeah, the bright and hollow sky
You know it looks so good tonight

I am the passenger
I stay under glass
I look through my window so bright
I see the stars come out tonight
I see the bright and hollow sky
Over the city's ripped backsides
And everything looks good tonight
Singing la la la la la.. lala la la, la la la la..

Get into the car
We'll be the passenger
We'll ride through the city tonight
We'll see the city's ripped backsides
We'll see the bright and hollow sky
We'll see the stars that shine so bright
Stars made for us tonight
...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

My man's got a heart like a rock cast in the sea 

Well no one told me about her 
the way she lied 
well no one told me about her 
how many people cried 

My man's got a heart like a rock cast in the sea

Well no one told me about her 
the way she lied 
well no one told me about her 
how many people cried 

But it's too late to say you're sorry 
how would i know 
why should i care 
please don't bother trying to find her 
she's not there 

My man's got a heart like a rock cast in the sea 

Well no one told me about her 
well no one told me about her 
how many people cried 
but it's too late to say you're sorry 
how would i know 
why should i care 
please don't bother trying to find her 
she's not there 

She's not there.

Malcom McLaren - About Her​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

_I'm waiting for my man
Twenty-six dollars in my hand
Up to Lexington, 125
Feel sick and dirty, more dead than alive
I'm waiting for my man

Hey, white boy, what you doin' uptown?
Hey, white boy, you chasin' our women around?
Oh pardon me sir, it's the furthest from my mind
I'm just lookin' for a dear, dear friend of mine
I'm waiting for my man_


Bon là y vient d'sonner,.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2010)

Cette fille était une cruche &#8230; Mais alors, une cruche de chez cruche, hein ! Elle ne pouvait pas croiser la moindre flaque, la plus petite mare, comme le plus grand des océan, sans y tomber  Mon Doc qu'elle était cruche ! Bien sûr, à chaque fois, une bonne âme l'en sortait, et comme en fait, elle ne fréquentait pas le plus grand des océans, mais juste la mare de derrière le petit bois (oui, c'était une fille de la campagne), en général, son sauveur était l'Eugène, le fils du fermier de derrière le petit bois. Bien sûr, ce qui devait arriver arriva, ils finirent par se marier, vécurent heureux et eurent etc&#8230; Et elle ne tomba plus à l'eau !

Moralité : tant va la cruche à l'eau, qu'à la fin, elle se case !

Librement adapté de cet immense philosophe qu'est Marcel Gotlib (d'après un récit en images paru dan un des deux premiers tomes de son excellent ouvrage : la Rubrique à Brac, si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

_Et toi mon cur pourquoi bats-tu ?
Comme un guetteur mélancolique
J'observe la nuit et la mort._


----------



## Grug (25 Mai 2010)

_Dessiner  avec un comprimé a toujours été une lutte.



_
Traduction Google du site de TabletDraw.


----------



## Crespi (18 Mai 2011)

_L'acteur George Sanders sest suicidé le 25 avril 1972 en ingérant un cocktail de Nembutal et de vodka. Il a laissé ce mot pour expliquer son geste: "Je men vais parce que je mennuie. Je sens que jai vécu suffisamment longtemps. Je vous abandonne à vos soucis, dans cette charmante fosse daisances. Bon courage"_


----------



## Crespi (29 Mars 2012)

"Je me suis torché, j'ai tiré la chasse et je suis sorti." Bukowski


----------

